# ISIS Colchester.... part 4



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Happy Chatting










Good luck & take care 
Natasha x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yippeeeee thanks guys i managed to add a tinker! how sad am i? just think they are so cool!  

Em x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the new thread Natasha.

Em - Well done hun on the new ticker. Wow only 18 days to go. I bet ur getting excited now. Like I said in the pm hun, u can ring me anytime.

Cleo - Just blown u some more   so u end in 7 again. You should have told him that u'd already made plans for tomorrow. I hate it when people just expect u to drop everything at a moments notice. Good luck on ur results hun.

Julia - Hows ur tx going hun, hope ur not having to many side effects. In a way I'm glad i'm sniffing and because of the side effects I'm having, I'm guessing that its working, not always sure whether the spray is spraying tho. I think I've had every side effect going, although I've been feeling much better these last 2 days.

Tricksy - Sounds like u had a great birthday. Sorry its a bit belated but  . Hope ur well.

Lisa - How was the hospital apppointment, hope all is well.

Cath - Thanks for the bubbles hun. Awwwww ur 2 little furbabies look beautiful. Glad Daisy has settled in well. How are u?

Rivka - So sorry that Dr Ragan was a pain in the ass. Sometimes I think they forget what were going through. I think maybe she could do with a refresher course on bedside manners.

Liz - Hope u a little Faith are both doing well and ur not having to many sleepless nights.

I think I've got every1 and If not I'm sorry and I hope ur all well.

I'm feeling loads better and a lot more positive. The time seems to b flying by.

Thanks for all ur support girls, It really means alot to me.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey we are a bunch of chatterboxes on here!! how many posts since yesterday  

Just a short one tonight, yet again its getting late and I don't seem to of got anything done  

I rang Gemma today and bless her she was lovely, she assurred me that we are booked in for e/c on the correct day (20/6) its just the dates that have been put wrong on my schedule, pphhew thank goodness for that. I also queried why I was only having Burselin for 4 days, then having a baseline scan, then starting on the Puregon. Apparently it is because I am already on the pill and that can be used for d/r'ing. I told her that I am not convinced that the pill (Marvelon) is working for me, I have spotted most of the way through this first packet, I am not due to finish taking them until Saturday but I am heavily spotting already  . She is going to speak to Adriana and more than likely will put me on Burselin for longer as she thinks that its weird the Marvelon is not working properly for me.

Hope your all ok, almost the weekend again Yipee!!! See you tomorrow Rivka


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

A new home already   you're right tricksy we are a right lots of chatter boxes!!!

I have really enjoyed my first friday off, managed to get loads done so now i can have a good weekend free from chores!!

Phone Dr Marfleets secretary too and she said all our results were back and fine and that she would be writing to ISIs next week and that they will send our app through after that. Does anyone know how lnog we will have to wait??

Hope you are all ok.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jo jo - so glad you beginning to feel better lovey   (i have pm'd you) and its great to have the support on here isnt it? im not sure i would be even able to start ivf without this website, it just makes you feel "normal" well as much as is possible!!  

Tricksy- glad you sorted dates for e/c hun   

Lisa - how are you?

Just a short post at the moment.
Thinking of you all  

Love Emma


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Time flies by now, I get to the end of the day and don't know what I've done. Faith is doing well, started to be more awake now and it's so sweet when she looks at you. We have given up on breast feeding as it was upsetting both of us. I am gutted as it was something i really wanted to do. I am still able to give her breast milk but am expressing it off which is time consuming but at least she gets the benefits for as long as the milk is there.

I can't really keep up with all your posts at the moment sorry!!

Jojo

Not long now till your scan and then you can start the really exciting part of treatment.

Angel:

Bet you can't wait to start treatment, what are you taking to d-reg? hope you don't get to many side effects.

Cleo:

I'm glad you are all set to go at Isis, I doubt you will have to wait to long for your appointment. When we made are first appointment we waited 2 weeks. Good luck.

Lisa:

How are you hun, Seen any good movies lately?

Cathie:

How are your dogs hope they are getting on well. Have you recovered from the busy easter period. Hope you get time for a break now.

Tricksy:

I bet you can't believe how close you are to starting ivf you have been waiting for ever.

Hi to everyone else

Take care

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Oh my god!!! I can't keep up with these posts.  
I have had a tough time the last few days and havent managed to get on here.  Firstly i had my colposcopy for my cervix erosion and the doc was down there so long i knew that there was something wrong, finally he said that there are changes to my cervix and he would need to take a biopsy which he did, so now i have to wait 6 weeks to get the results,  Really worried now but so pleased that i did not take notice of the GP that told me not to bother having the examination!!!  Really concerned now and obviously this will be putting the FET on hold until its sorted out.  The thing is my annual storage of frosties is up in June so was hoping to use them before i had to pay again.

Then to top it all my hairdresser moved to Cornwall so picked an expensive salon out to get my hair done (thinking i'll pick the most expensive as this will be the best) and the girl that cut my hair cut a big layer in the back of my hair,  so because of this my long hair is now shoulder length and it still looks a bit weird at the back but just wanted to get out of there before she cut anymore off!!!

So sorry about this post but had a real sh*t week! 
Going to isis on Tuesday this week so hopefully will get better news there.

Liz - So glad little Faith is doing well and your ok.  Don't beat yourself up about the breast feeding,  i dont know anyone that has mananged it for long. So how bad was the labour??  Is Faith sleeping well and how are you feeling? I went to see Shooter the other day that was really good, want to see Fracture next that looks really good

Rivka - Hi hun, you sound like you need a hug!!  I cannot understand why she will not prescribe Clexane as Dr Raj (St Marys) prescribed me it straight away it makes no sense mind you i am paying for it private and i wonder whether this makes a difference? What a terrible experience for you with that Doctor you must have felt so upset about it.  Do you have to go back to her or can you just deal with isis as thats what i do.

Angel - Glad you got your ticker going, I havent got a clue how to do them either How are you?

Jo - glad your feeling better now maybe it was just getting used to the drugs

Cath - Hows Daisy?

Tricksy - Hope they get your meds sorted out, i was on Marvelon on my 1st IVF for 3 weeks then they put me on burselin for 3 weeks so see how it goes for you.  

Cleo - Your head sounds like a pain!!!  

Julia - How are you?

I hope i've remembered everyone it was really hard as we have a new board to to keep up with everyone.......so apologies!!

Have a good weekend
love lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies  

What another lovely day, surely its gotta change soon??!

Lisa - good to hear from you, have been thinking of you hun. Im afraid im not sure what it means, a colposcopy, so i cant offer any opinion but i do hope you get something positive from having this done and that you get to start your treatment soon. As for you new hairdresser! im a trained hairdresser and have to say that your right just because it was an expensive salon dosent mean you will always get a great stylist to cut your hair. Its always hard finding someone new to trust. Think you need a big   my dear. 

Liz and Faith - so good to hear from you, and good to hear your both ok. I think you have made the right choice about the feeding my dear, at the end of the day, you need to be relaxed with her and enjoy her, they grow up so fast, my ds is nearly 13 and i can remember him as a baby like it was yesterday!! Havent got my schedule yet but Julie said i would start 21 days after af arrived and i cant remember what drug i will be on! Scared but excited too.

Just a quickie tonight, gotta get dinner ready in time for Doctor Who!

Hello to everyobe else 
Emma xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

what a fab day!! AGAIN!!  Well this month i have decided that i am going to be really positive (even if it kills me   ). I have really gone for ttc, i've knocked the   on the head completely (which is really good for me cos i love a little drinky   ) i'm drinking 2L of water a day and trying to have a healthy diet (although having a few treats at the weekends) plus i am telling myself everyday that i will get pregnant and i will be a mummy. Oh and of course me and dh are    like rabbits !!!
I hope i get my longed for  !! I decided that each month i have been miserable ad got a BFN, so i am going to try and be more positive and this way even if i get a BFN at least i have been positive each month and  not  and   . 

Lisa -   how you feeling hun? Sorry for the crap week you have had. I'm so glad you decided to have the examination, your GP telling you not to bother reminded me of Dr Whitlow who told me not to bother having my Lap. it really makes me   , surely if they are not sure then they should always investigate. 6 weeks will pass quickly, but as always its a waiting game! I hate going to the hairdressers too, did you say anything to them? Hope you have had a good weekend hun.

Liz - brilliant to hear from you and little faith, any piccies I wouldn't worry about the breast feeding, just do what is right for and DH. Having a baby is stressfull enough (so i've heard   ) so you have to find out what works for you. 

 Cath, tricksy, rivka, juliapeaches, angel10, Jojo, sam and anyone else i've missed. i'm blowing you all some   cos its such a lovely day and i'm feeling happy! 

Have a great day, off out for lunch with my family. No doubt i'll be back on here later.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

My goodness I can't keep up with all of the posts   we are all talking for England at the moment  

Well my week ended well. Gemma sent me through my new schedule with the Buserelin on it and for the correct dates    pphheeww big sigh of releif. I also met up with Rivka for a cuppa and some of her Mums yummy cake, we sat in her garden for a good few hours chatting away, it is so nice to put a face to the name   I am gutted that I missed the last meet, we will have to arrange another one soon and hopefully more of us will manage to make it this time.

Sorry for lack of personals, I am at work and keep skiving today, really need to do some work but can't be bothered!!!

Catch up again soon, lots of good luck to everyone with whatever they are doing

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh good heavens, just a quickie, I GOT MY SCHEDULE ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Will post later  

Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello All, 

Well i think ive been on a high today after getting my schedule, it all seems so real now!, scared really but also feel hopeful too   Met up with Jo Jo today and that was lovely, it so good to be able to talk openly and honestly about infertility to someone who understands (thanks Jo  ) 

Tricksy - glad you got your schedule sorted out now hun, Gemma is lovely isnt she? and yes we need to try and organise another meet, anyone got any suggestions??

Cleo - good for you hun that your feeling more positive   just enjoy your   lovey and remember how much you love your dh

Well i gotta go,   to everyone else, hope your all ok  

Love Emma xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Went to Isis today and saw Dr Adrianna,  she says that we will have to wait to see the results of my biopsy before anymore treatment should be done just in case, then its all systems go,  I have 3 frosties left and they cannot give me any guarantee that they will be ok but we mentioned that this will be our last treatment,  she then went on to say that we could try using something for my short leutel phase on natural cycles after if we feel we want to but DH and I will cross that bridge when we come to it,  We had it in our minds that the FET will be our last and we feel that maybe it time to look at different avenues, its so difficult as one minute we feel one way the next we feel the other.

Angel - Glad you got your schedule.........Exciting!!! When do you start?
Do you still do hairdressing?

Cleo - Glad your feeling more positive about things and good luck with the loads of    I am on the healthy eating too,  the only thing i've got to start doing is drinking the water.


Last time we all met at Marks Tey which was nice,  let me know if anyone fancies meeting up.

Ohhhhh by the way - hair getting cut again tomorrow!!

Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel - wow! Only 12 days to go. Sending you lots of    and    

Tricksy - glad they got you sorted. it can be a worry when something comes through that isn't right but Isis are good at getting things sorted quickly.

Cleo - can't believe your head expects you to work on your day off even though you've given him plenty of notice that you need to go part time.   and   to you as well. How's the healthy eating going?

Lisa -   Sorry you're having a bad week. Will keep my fingers crossed for your test results in a few weeks. What a bummer having a rubbish hairdresser as well. I had a similar experience before we got married. WEnt to what looked like a good hairdressers to get a nice cut to keep me going whilst I tried to grow my hair for the wedding. I came out with something similar to Kevin Kegans mullet from the 70s. Thankfully I have a fab hairdresser now. She's in Ipswich which is a bit of a trek but I can pm you her details if you want to try her.

Liz - how are you, dh and Faith? Can't wait to see some pictures.

Jo-jo - how are you doing?

Rivka - Have you found any interesting jobs to apply for since you got back? Must be nice to be back home with dh.

 to everyone I've missed out. 

Having a fairly pants week. Daisy has settled really well and Honey is finally accepting her, but neither of us can cope with many more disturbed nights. She was up at 4 this morning and then again just after 6. It's a shame you can't get maternity leave for a new puppy!  We'd be able to cope if it was just the sleepless nights but as well as the day jobs being full on at the mo the choc is getting busy again and a host of hurdles are springing up at every turn. On top of that a good friend is seriously ill in hospital and they can't seem to solve some bleeding on her liver. 

On a slightly more positive note I finally got the results back from Raj Rai today. They all came back negative except the blood clotting which was raised. He's recommended heparin (20mg of enoxaparin per day) on any future cycle. I'm not entirely sure what it all means but we're going to try to get an appointment at ISIS to get someone there to talk it through with us. 

I've also got in touch with a Lighterlife counsellor to look into going on their diet for a few months. I've tried weighwatchers and Rosemary Conley but I can't stick to it so it's time for something a bit more drastic. Even if I only last a month or two it should kick start me into getting where I need to be. The last part of Raj Rai's letter said the single most beneficial thing I can do is lose weight. Although I'm p'd off with him getting my bmi in the obese range when it isn't (he was rushing when he weighed me, didn't understand the scales, and didn't even let me take my shoes off) I'll regret it if I don't do anything about it. My weight often gets me down and when I was slim I was more confident and much happier so even if I don't get pg I should be happier in myself.

Sorry for the me post. It's been a long week and I needed to let off a bit of steam.

Cathie x

Spent so long typing this that I've missed 2 new posts. Lisa - glad the appt went well. Good luck for the hair tomorrow.

When could everyone/anyone make it for a meet? We could try Marks Tey again or maybe somewhere in town if that's easier. I really enjoyed the last one and would love to meet up again.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Sorry this is only a short message. Wow, lots of messages to read through. I shall write again tomorrow, as I am meant to be getting some beauty sleep (not that it will help much lol!). Hope you are all okay, and speak soon.

Julia x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Emma - What can I say...........It was great to meet up with u today, admit it, ur just as nutty as me really   Your welcome hun  

Julia - How are u getting on hun? 

Cath - I'm good thanks, at the mo that is, tomorrow is another day   Sorry to hear about ur friend, hope she gets better soon. Don't u just love having a bit of a rant and rave on here? We're always here for u hun. 

Lisa - How long are u going to have to wait for ur biospy results to come through? I thought Arianna had left?

Tricksy - Well done on getting ur new schedule. when do u start?

Cleo - Well done on the positive thoughts. Hope ur remembering to put ur bum up in the air afterwards   Got to help those swimmers as much as u can.

Liz - So pleased that u and Faith are doing well. Can't wait to see some piccies.

I would love to meet up with every1, My only problem is that I can only get to Ipswich. Give me a time and a place and I will do my best to get there.

Love to every1 and sorry if I've missed any1 out.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning, blimey where does the time go the weeks seem to be zooming by. Must not complain though, the weather at the moment is fantastic, life is turning a corner and things are finally starting to come together  

Jo Jo - I am starting to d/r on 18th May with Buserelin with planned e/c on 20th June, transfer will either be on 22/6 or 25/6, we are hoping to be able to go to blastocyst. Fingers crossed as the success rates with blastys look so much better. I have rung the meds people today and my drugs will all be delivered next week   I can't believe that after all this time (we were told in Jan 06 that we were being referred for ivf) that we are finally going to start treatment. I am really excited and only a tad nervous. I am going to try and be as positive as I can. How are you feeling? You were sniffing for d/r I think, have you started stimming yet?

Julia - Hope that you are ok and had a good nights beauty sleep  

Cath - Hopefully you have had a better nights sleep too and that naughty puppy is starting to get in a routine....the sleepless nights are getting you prepared for what will come when you finally get your own ickle bubby   Any news on your friend? fingers crossed she is on the mend now. At least you have got your results now from Raj, I too have got blood thickening. Prof Regan diagnosed me with APA (Antiphosphilipid Syndrome) and I have to have Clexane from stimming and continue with it until the 12th week of pregnancy (at least) It has been explained to me in real laymans terms and it does make sense, not sure if it is totally correct though but here goes!...... when the embyo is trying to implant into our uterus it obviously needs a blood supply for the baby to continue to grow, as it grows it needs more blood. The capillaries and blood vessels are very very tiny and if your blood is too thick or clots thens the blood flow is severelly reduced or can't get through at all and then our embryos die and we m/c   hope that helps and its not total crap but that is how it has been explained to me  

Lisa - How did the hairdresser go yesterday? I am really lucky that my hairdresser is the nuts!! I love her and she comes to my house which is a joy, I get so many comments on how nicely my hair is cut and she has never (touch wood) done anything that I havn't loved. I hope that you have found a good one now and your happy with your hair. Did the consultant give you any idea on how long you will have to wait for the biopsy results to come through? There is no point in starting treatment until you can relax and be 100% sure that all is hunky dory, fingers crossed for you

Angel - Its exciting getting the schedules isn't it? when are you due to have e/c etc? have you started d/ring yet? you'll have to let me know how you get on with the injections   I know what you mean about meeting up with Jo Jo and just yacking about ivf with someone who totally knows what you are talking about. I met Rivka last week for the first time and it was so nice that we totally understood what each other waa going through, had been through and how we felt. It does us good to have a good old yack about it. I think looking at your ticker you are a couple of weeks ahead of me with treatment, keep me forewarned!!! 

Cleo - How the     going    hope you are still remaining positive and just having fun, thats what it should all be about, we forget that very easily when we are ttc. DH and I are back to how it should be now and its so nice not to have to think about dates etc. For so long it was a constant calander watch and date count, it drives you mad. Good luck for this month and a lot can be said for positive mental attitude!! 

I still don't think that I have done everyone   but I am running out of time, I will try and come back later and do personals for the people I've missed, sorry

Take care everyone, another meet up would be great, I don't mind where it is, I;ve got a car so can get anywhere, name the place and i'll see you there


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - glad things are coming together for you. You deserve it after such a bad start to the year.

I know transport to a meet is tricky but I'm happy to drive to Ipswich, and can give lifts to up to 4 people from this way if that would help.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie as im at work   It would be so great to meet up, Ipswich would be easier for me but can drive out to somewhere else if needed. 

Will post more later

 xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies,

Ooops, I missed this new home, and there are so many posts!

I met Tricksy who came over, and it was just lovely. The weather was great and we got on so well, there's a lot to be said for talking to someone who's been through it too. 

I just got an e-mail from Sam who asked me to post and say hello for her. Thye still haven't managed to move in as the builders have not yet finished in the new house, must be a bummer for them.

Still no af in sight, so can't start monitoring cycles which is a bummer. Tricksy very sensibly suggested when we met that I check if I'm not pg by chance but unfortunately not. It's really weird that it's not coming for 2 months now. We have an appt (after m/c) with a consultant at CGH on 15 May, if af is not here by then I'll ask him what to do. He actually told me on the phone he'll give me Clexane when pg so we're keen to ttc naturally and if this does not work go for tx, because now I'll get the medication I didn't get last time. It's a bummer that my body is holding things up this way.  

Tricksy - was great to see you! I'm glad you now have a sensible schedule, good luck with it  
And yes, your hair does look fab! 

Lisa - sorry you had a crap week. Hope the biopsy results come back okay! Good that you're being seen by Arianna, so she's still working at ISIS? Hope the hair appt today was good, Im going to have mine this afternoon - I go to Tony and Guy's and I love them.
Yes, it's weird about Clexane in the same clinic. The plan now is to go to a consultant locally, I now have an appt for mid May and he heard my story on the phone and suggested he'll give me Clexane if I'm pg naturally or with ivf. 

Cathie - sorry you had a bad week, it must be very stressful everything together. Hope Daisy is settling down and not keeping you up at nights. Just take care of yourself   Just text me if you want to talk about blood clotting. I agree with everything Lisa said, that's what I understand too.

Angel - good luck with your cycle   hope you don't get any side effects. It's exviting to be doing something positive and start tx, isn't it?

Jo - hope the stimming is going well and less side effects than the d/r.

Cleo - I totally agree about being positive, and hope you're feeling good. Good luck with the fun bit, sounds like you're having a good time! Don't forget legs up   and have a great time.

Sorry if I missed anyone ...

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hallo everyone!

Wow, what a lot of messages. 

Tricksy, glad you have got your schedule sorted. It makes it feel real now, doesn't it? Do you think going for a Blastocyst is a better option? We only have the money for one try (maybe two if we can save up some money in the next few months), so were considering having two normal embies put back and the rest frozen (if there are any). I thought we should go for a blastocyst too but I don't want to take any chances, as we were told it may not reach the blastocyst stage, so think we will opt for two normal ones. I really don't know what the best decision is at this current time. I am hoping it will all fall into place in time. I am not very good at making decisions at the best of times!


Emma, glad that you have your new schedule. It is good to have something to look forward to, and great that you met up with Jo, and to have a good chat. I have a few friends I met through having my son, but as they are all onto their second babies/pregnancies I don't feel I can really open my heart out to them. It is also difficult when you get that pitying look - it drives me mad!

Cleo - hope you are enjoying all your bonking!   As mentioned, don't forget to stick your legs in the air afterwards (or even during lol!) to help the   all you can.

Lisa, glad you got to see Dr Arianna. If you have three frosties left, what are the chances of them all defrosting successfully? I hope you have as much choice as possible and that they all defrost safely when the time comes. What would be the next avenue for you? 

Cathie -  That Lighterlife is meant to be fantastic. Do you have any info on it? Is it very expensive? Still, if it works it will be well worth the money.What do you do with chocolate? It sounds interesting! Hope your friend gets better soon, that sounds quite serious.

Cleo - Well, I was not surprised you were annoyed at your head teacher. On you day off, don't answer the phone!

Jo, how is the treatment going? I am down regging at the moment still. Thankfully I have had little in the way of side effects, just feeling a bit tired and a few (big) bruises on my (big) stomach! However, my AF still has not arrived 11 days after starting the Buserelin. I rang Gemma who said that as long as it starts by the baseline scan it will be okay, but I am beginning to worry now that the dates will have to be put back or something. Hope you are coping with any side effects. It will be worth it in the long run.

Sorry if I have missed anyone or got anyone's details wrong - my memory is not as good as it used to be! Could I be included for a meet up too? I would love to meet up with you all as I feel I can't really talk to anyone about what we are going through.

Take care everyone. Hope you all have a nice evening. We are off to Center Parcs next week so I might spend the whole week resting as my mum and dad are coming too so they can take James off from time to time. Hope the weather lasts!

Bye for now.
Love Julia x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Good greif, one minute there doesnt seem to be many messages and then i cant keep up with them all  

Thank you all for your words of support and comfort, for your information i start d/r with Synarel on 6th may and have a baseline scan on 22nd may. All being well i will then start stimming on 200iu puregon and have ec on 6th June, we too also hope to go for blastocyst so even though im down for et on the 8th June im guessing that if we can go to blast, et will be around the 11th  

Anyway it all looks so simple written down in black and white but its something scary having my name at the top of the page, and knowing thats what ive gotta do!!!

I just so hope this works, im not sure how i will cope if it dosent, its been a nightmare sorting out dh and his shifts and my work too. Only work 2 days a week but most of the scans etc have fallen on days i work  

Julia - i know what you mean about 'that pitying look' i told a girl at work today and she said she wanted to cry cos it was so sad! but to me its a positive cos its a higher chance of us having a baby now than without ivf.  All  i really hoped for was some support and understanding not being felt sorry for!!

Jo jo - me nutty?? nahhhhhhhhhhh  

Oops look at the time, i gotta go. Will post more tomorrow 
Love to everyone else, and yes lets meet, soon? im happy to organise it if necessary?

Emma xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

So many posts!!!

Another meet up sounds great. i live in Colchester so obviously that would be easier but i do drive so i can get anywhere! just would like to meet up. It is so nice to be able to talk to people who actually understand.

The positive attitude is going ok although its getting harder!! Still only drinking pineapple juice in the morning then water for the rest of the day. Also trying to eat healthily. just want my appointment to come through from ISIS so much. there seems to be so many of you starting tx and i want to join in!!! 

Hello to everyone and good luck to those of you who are having tx at the mo! Will do personals next time as i can't keep uo with all this  feeling a bit tired! 

love to all


Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

So Many posts.........not enough time!!

Cleo - No what your saying about the positive mental attitude........its hard!!!

Angel - Good luck with the upcoming d/regging its good when theres a few on the board around the same time.

Julia - Adrianna could not give us any guarantees with the 3 frosties just hoping and praying,  If this doesnt work we will be looking into adoption or she mentioned we could try natural cycles with support for my short leutel phase so that might be another option but DH and I sort of had it in our head that this FET was last chance saloon then give up so not sure.
Glad your not getting any side-effects apart from the bruises, don't worry too much about AF not arriving,  mine was really late too but it will show up in the end.

Rivka - Adrianna only came back for a week to help out with appointments it was just lucky that i got in with her, she was so sweet and she took the time to listen to me and i spoke with her about giving up and trying adoption and she was very understanding,  Glad you have found new consultant who will give you clexne that must be a load off.

Tricksy - 6 weeks for my biopsy results!!!  So glad your meds are coming and it will be all systems go for your soon.

Jo - How things with you?  Adrianna was only helping out at Isis,  Is Julie still working there, I saw a nurse there i didnt recognise

Cath - Sorry about the sleepless nights - yes you should get puppyleave from work, any news on your friend?  
Glad all the results came back through negative apart from the blood clotting one, isnt it strange how so many of us have got that?  Tricksy has described it to a T,  Good luck with the lighter life,  I know what you mean i was a lot slimmer before all the infertility and i felt a lot happier then I've just got NO willpower at all when it comes to chocolate, I couldnt do what you do with your business i would eat too must stock!!



Went back to a hairdresser that i used to go to years ago before i moved and she has sorted my hair out,  Its now in a bob and i'm really pleased with it glad i got it all cut off now. So i feel alot happier today.

Meet up - I live in Witham so obviusly i would prefer to meet locally but i'm easy.

Anyway i had better get of this machine - square eyes 

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Liz - glad to hear you and Faith are doing well. Don't beat yourself up about the breastfeeding business, Faith is getting the benefit of your milk and your cuddles so that's what count. And also I heard that the most important stage is breast milk for the first 6 weeks and you've done it already so you should be proud of yourself.

Cathie - any news on your friend? This sounds really scary. As to blood clotting, at least there are several of us here who have this so hopefully we can learn from each other's experience. From my experience - start aspirin before tx and Clexane as early as they give it to you!

Lisa - glad you're now happy with your hair cut! I just had mine cut yesterday, it's the same style for already a year now and the only style I ever had that I really like on me, it does make such a difference to your mood doesn't it? I'm glad Arianna was encouraging. Hopefully now when you're on aspirin and will be on Clexane your chances on implantation are higher even if not many frosties.

Angel - hope the d/r is going ok.

Cleo - really know what you mean - I also feel there are a few here having tx and I want at least to start monitoring cycles but waiting for b***t af yet.

Julia - good luck with your tx. Yes, it does look confusing when you get the schedule! I found that what helped was making a table with what I had to do every day and sticking it in the inside of the kitchen cupboard where the meds are.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, with regard to the meet up does anyone have any preference to it being w/e or during the week? And where would everyone prefer to meet? (Jo i could give you a lift hun) Just wondering if it would make sense to try and meet half way between ipswich and chelmsford, like colchester? Lets try and get this sorted, cos i sooooo want to meet you, after meeting with Jo somehow it seems more important!!

Lisa - glad you got your hair sorted out now hun, its horrible when your not happy with it isnt it? I just cut family hair now, i was a mobile hairdresser but had to stop when my ex left.

Cathie - i hope things settle down for you soon lovey and you get some rest, sounds like you need it!  as for the dieting, i hope you get some results with lighterlife, i dont know much about it im afraid but hope it works for you  

Cleo - keep up with the healthy eating, sounds like your doing great hun, positive thinking   hope you get your appointment soon 

Jo jo - you seem quiet, you ok hun? not long til your scan, how you feeling about that?? big   to you xx

Does anyone know if its still ok to excercise and diet while d/r and stimming? as im not sure, also DH and i are still having  without protection, Julie said this was ok but should i do a pg test b4 d/r


Tricksy, Julia, Liz and Faith and Rivka   and anyone else i forgotten

Lots of love 
Emma xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

no time for personals tonight I'm afraid.

Angel, I will go to a meet anywhere, I drive so it does not matter where the meet is really. Fridays are best for me, I can't really do during the week as I am at work, I can do weekends too though.

Gotta dash, just a flying visit tonight  

Catch up again tomorrow


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, not feeling to good, I've got a terrible cough thats kept me awake all night, aswell as the side effects of the d/r, so feeling quite shi**y. 

Would love to meet every1, week days are better for me because my boys are at school. And Emma thank you hun for the offer of a lift, thats very nice of u.

Anyway off to bed now and hopefully I'll b feeling better tomorrow and I'll do personals tomorrow too.

Love to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks for the support with the breastfeeding issue, I am still expressing which i will do for another week then go on to formula so i will have given her breast milk for 4 weeks which is not to bad. She was weighed today and in a week she has put on 8oz which i am very pleased about as I'm always worrying that she might not be getting enough. She is such a good baby she will go down at 10 and not wake up till 5am so sleep is not to bad really. 

How exciting that there is some of you getting ready to start treatment, It is the most exciting time and I'm sure we are going to have some more babies on this board. Next I think it will be twins as we have had a boy and a girl.

I am trying to get some piccies of Faith on the PC will email to you all when sorted.

Sorry for the me post, hope you are all keeping well.

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi 
I was a patient at ISIS in 2005 and had my first failed IVF and a FET- BFN.  I then moved to another clinic and had 2 more tries of IVF and got a BFN yesterday.  I am so sad and trying to find answeres.

I am 35 years and trying for 3 years.  all my tests are normal and was diagnosed as unexplained.  I then found my NK cells (CD 1155 ( should be 140-906
Plasma activated protein C resistence 1.10 ( should be 1.8-5.0)

I was on prednisolone for my last 2 IVF cycles.  I had grade 1 embryos put in but no luck. 

Could please some one give me the deatils of the Doctor who visits your clinic for imunology problems. 

Pancha


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Liz - Faith sounds like a lovely good girl! I'm sure she got a great benefit from your milk so far so don't worry, some women don't have any milk at all and still babies grow healthy. Glad that she's growing up so well.

Pancha - so sorry about your bfn. Hope you have more luck with ISIS, it's a lovely clinic. I think the dr who deals with immunology is Dr Raj, I heard he comes only once a month though. If you can get him there, try to get an appt with him at St Mary's Hospital in London, where he works more regularly. All the best, and welcome to our thread!

Jo - hope your cold goes away soon, what a pain together with all the side effects.

Angel - I think it must be ok to exercise while d/r and stimming, so sure about diet because you'd want to have all the nutrianst you need hun. Have you got the Zita West book? She talks a lot about what nutriants you need while on tx. As to making love if the nurse says it's okay then just enjoy it   you need to have nice things while on tx  

Hello everyone else!

Today I cycled for the first time since last summer, was feeling so unwell during tx so couldn't face it. I feel so much better now, it's amazing how being unfit makes you feel down! And no af yet ... It feels as if she's coming though, so will see.
For a meet - I'm ok for Colchester, Chelmsford or Ipswich really (they all have public transport). 

Have a great weekend,

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello, first i want to say sorry cos i think i must have sounded odd yesterday with my post, asking if you thought i should do a pg test before d/r, i suppose it sounds stupid even thinking that i can get pg naturally but the docs did say it 'could still happen' just want to safe guard myself, just in case! sorry think the drugs are getting to me before ive even started taking them (its the thought of it!!)  

Jo jo- sorry your not feeling so good hun, hope todays better for you  

Rivka - will try and get the book thanks, glad your feeling up to some excercise, its turned into a lovely day for a bike ride  

Pancha - sorry to hear about your BFN, not familiar with NK cells im afraid but hope you can get some answers, welcome to the thread  

Liz - its lovely to hear from you, glad your doing well, Faith sounds like an Angel, my ds took a year to go through the night, sounds like you can get some good rest. Big  to you both. ps have you met with Ruth (Wicklow) yet??

Re the meet think we all need to try and agree on a day and then a place??

Love to everyone
Emma xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Emma

Feeling a little bit better today   I was told that I "Had a slim chance" and I did a hpt and that came back positive, It doesn't hurt to do 1 hun. I did mine a couple of days b4 I was due to start d/r. You did say how much u started to relax when ur schedule came through, so u never know hun.

I promise more personals soon, dp is taking me to the local pub, Coke for me and maybe a small half  

Love to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening ladies,

how are we all tonight? Just had my second friday off and i must say i could get used to this   

liz - great to hear from you hun, Faith sounds like the perfect baby sleeping all night!! Glad that the expressing is going ok and that you have done what is best for you.

Rivka - know what you mean about being unfit. i left the gym last October and really haven't done any exercise since    which is bad i know. Life just seems to be so busy at the moment and i exercise is the last thing on my mind. I'm hoping that with the summer on its way it will motivate me.   here's a little AF dance to speed things up, hope it comes soon!!

Jo - sorry you haven't been feeling to good hun. Make sure you're getting plenty of rest.  

Panche -  sorry for you BFN's hun. I'm not actually at ISIS yet so can't help, but welkcome to the thread.

Lisa - a bob sounds lovely, bet it really suits you hun. they say a haircut is a as good as a holiday!! (thin k i would rather have the holiday, but still   ) Glad you're feeling ok. 

Cath - how is your little terror? Still keeping you awake?? Hope you are ok. How's your friend too?

Hello Tricksy and Angel and anyone else i've missed. Hope you have a great weekend.

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are all okay.

Regarding the meet up, could it be after next Friday please? We are off to Center Parcs on Monday and back on Friday, but I would hate to miss it! If anyone needs a lift I would be more than happy to oblige. Oh, also it would be great before 16 May or after about the 22nd May which is EC time and re-implantation, after which I will hopefully taking it easy for a few days. Hope this is okay.

Cleo, are you feeling better for drinking pineapple juice and water? A few weeks ago I gave up caffeine, although I did not think I drunk much beforehand, but just cut out a couple of cups of tea a day, diet coke etc. Well, I had the worst headache ever for about a week, but thankfully now it has cleared up and I feel much better, and my skin appears better too I think. It is worth it but it is hard with DH sitting here having a beer, and I am on water! Glad you are enjoying your time away from work. Being a teacher must be stressful, you deserve some time off!

Lisa, your haircut sounds lovely. Mine could do with a cut at the moment. I wish I could find a style that I liked and suits me. I quite liked the bob that Victoria Beckham had but I don't think it would suit me.

Rivka, thanks for the top tip about writing out my schedule. I did that today and I feel a lot more organised now. I have got a box to tick as I am getting so used to having the injections, I sometimes wonder if I have already had it or not, so that helps. I never thought I would get used to injecting myself, but it is a piece of cake really. I had acupuncture today and the doctor was shocked at the number of big bruises on my stomach. I think I might try and join them up and make a pattern! Well done on going for a bike ride. I am looking forward to next week as we are all hiring bikes at Center Parcs. I hope I don't come a cropper as I have not been on a bike for years!

Emma, I read that it is okay to do gentle exercise whilst stimming, such as walking. I shall have a read up about it and see if I can find out. I have a treadmill that DH bought me last year, which has only been used three times! Still, it is good for hanging clothes on!

Liz, glad the expressing is going well. I found expressing really hard work, so you are doing really well, and it sounds like she is gaining weight well and sleeping really well, so sounds like you are doing really really well. Any pics yet?

Jo, sorry to hear you are feeling rough. Do you think the cough is as a result of the down regging sniffing? Hope you are enjoying your night out. Have a half for me too  

Cath, any news on your friend? And how is your puppy getting on? Any improvement on the early mornings yet?

I am feeling a bit down this evening. I belong to another website where I chat to other Colchester mums, and everyone, except me and one other, is pregnant. Someone posted there this evening, saying she is expecting, and another mum (supposedly my friend!) posted "oh good, we are all pregnant!". I could cry, they are all gloating and don't realise how upsetting their comments are. Anyway, sorry about the rant, just needed to get that off my chest.

Hallo to Tricksy. Hope you are okay. Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Love Julia xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Chicks

How are we all?  Well i feel like i have been given a new lease of life at the moment with a new hairdo,  Considering i would never have got it all chopped off by choice i reckon that hairdresser mucking it up did me a favour,  It just feels so tidy and neat now - Gonna keep it short.

Got my letter from Adrianna this morning clarifying what we discussed on Tuesday,  She has advised that if the FET does not work to go onto Provera & aspirin on natural cycles so we shall see what happens

Julia - Have a great time at Centre parcs - which one are you going to?  I've been to the one in Thetford and the one at Longleat, Have you been before,  I love them,  I recommend the Spa its really lovely and relaxing just what you need with all the stress of treatment,  
Glad your getting used to the injections,  its funny how quickly it becomes normal isnt it,  You might want to try Arnica (homeopathic remedy) for the bruising, you can get it from Boots,  i used the cream on my bruises and took it before EC to help with internal bruising - I think it helps.
Sorry you have had a rough time with your other chatroom,  it hurts doesnt it and it is insensitive considering they know what it feels like to be in the "ttc boat"  I don;t know about you but it i do feel with this infertility the outsider at times and not a lot in common with "normal" people if you know what i mean cos they don't seem to understand and a lot of the time they dont want to understand.  if you need a rant or a chat give me a shout.

Cleo - Glad your enjoying your Fridays off, its great having a day off isnt it,  I have Thursdays off as a full day and Tue and Weds pm,  do you make sure you do something nice on your day off or just catch up with some rest?

Jo - Glad to hear your feeling a bit better hun,  Whens your baseline?

Angel - you don't sound stupid at all hun about doing a hpt,  it has happened a few times on here and you never know, i think its best to do one hun.

Rivka - Hope AF has arrived for you,  I am too waiting for her to rear her ugly head.

Pancha - So sorry for your BFN, its so hard and doesnt get any easier does it,  sending you a big hug and you are taking one day at a time.  I saw Dr Raj Rai through Isis for suspected blood clotting problems due to 6 years ttc and failed ivf and iui's,  he does a Saturday clinic once a month, or you can see him at St Marys in London but try through Isis first as you were a patient there,  Anyway he sent me for about 10 blood tests and it came back that i had a blood clotting disorder so he prescribed clexane so good luck and if you need anymore info please let me know.

Liz - Great to hear you and Faith are doing ok and that she is sleeping well you must be thrilled,  can't wait to see the photos once you get them.

Cath - How you doing?  Hows your little bundle of fur - still keeping you awake all night?  Have you heard any news on your friend?

Tricksy - Hi hows it going?  

Hope i havent missed anyone its hard to keep up.

Meet up - I can't do Fridays cos i'm working,  I can do Tue/Weds pm or Thursdays or a weekend day,  I am doing a works exhibition all week, week commencing 14th May so can't do any time that week.
Just a thought but last time we all met up at Marks Tey and that was nice, and it wasnt  too busy so you could talk freely without anyone earwigging, plenty of parking and easy to get to.

Anyway have a lovely weekend everyone and enjoy the sunshine
love Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I've got to leave for the airport to pick mum up in a minute. She's over for the last few weeks of her recovery. 

I'll do personals later on when I'm not in a hurry. It's nice to see so many people on here now. 

Daisy was up at5.30 this morning and then an hour later   Dh is still down with flu but should be up and about proeprly tomorrow. Our friend is awake now but not talking yet. Her dad and sister are at the Leeds Ipswich match (not far from the hospital so they could pop out) and she smiled and nodded when they said they were going to go so things are looking up. Thank you all for asking. It means such a lot.

Re the meet - weekends in May are chocka for me so either a weekday or after May would be best for me. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Help!!!  Can someone blow my bubbles to end in a 7 please


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Done!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Julia


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Just a quickie, we are off to Center Parcs tomorrow, so have a great week everyone and speak to you soon.
Love Julia x


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi to all 

Thank you so much for all the kind words.  Yes i will make an appointment with Dr Raj ASAP.  I am desperately looking for an answer for why i am not successful after having put in grade 1 embryos etc.  I have 4 expanded blastocysts frozen and hoping to try in July.  I never had blastocysts put in so i need all my blood results before this.

LOL
Pancha


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. Had a   busy weekend with lots of markets and lots of family around. Dh still isn't v well though he felt ok to go into work for a short day today. Couldn't let him near the choc though so I covered the markets which are normally my chance for a rest. Just praying now that I don't catch what he had as we have too much on next weekend.

Not sure how we'll cope with mum for long as she's offering to do stuff but then watching rubbish tv instead the whole time. Despite saying she'd keep an eye on the dogs she doesn't realise that this means literally keeping an eye on what Daisy is up.

Our friend was brought out of her induced coma just before the weekend (in time to hear the Leeds match which she would have enjoyed) but has had to be sedated again yesterday to bring her blood pressure down. 

Sorry for rambling on. 

Lisa - glad your new hair cut has made you feel so positive. 

Pancha - Raj Rai is excellent and it's worth seeing him. It can take a while for an appointment though and then the blood tests he does take 6 weeks for the results to get to him. I had my tests done mid Jan and I got the results through last week. He's found a possible cause of our failed cycles though so it was worth it to know that next time around we're giving ourselves a better shot. He can also be a little blunt, which can be a surprise after the docs at ISIS who are more sensitive, but he knows his stuff and as long as you're prepared it's fine.

Cleo - glad you're enjoying your extra day off. How's the healthy eating etc going?

Liz - how are you all? 

Julia - have a fab holiday.

Rivka/Tricksy/Angel/Jo and anyone else I've missed.  

Mum is trying to tell Daisy what to do so I'd better go and rescue her (Daisy rather than Mum)

cathie x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Baseline scan for me tomorrow, I'm so excited   I feel as though things are really going to start to move now. I'll be glad to get on with the injections, if its gonna make me feel better. I've felt really vunerable (sp?) which isn't like me, I'm usually quite a strong person (had to b after my ex screwed me up). 

I've been reading all the leaflets that came with the meds over and over again, no doubt I'll read them again before I start injecting   I think Dan will feel more involved also (he's doing my jabs for me) I'm going to have to do my own on Saturday because he's going through to see his brother at the w/end, its his 40th b/day.

Cath - Glad ur mums home and feeling better. I hope ur friends blood pressure comes down. I can just imagine Daisy bouncing about all over the place. Good news on getting ur results, is it something that can be put right? 

Pancha - Welcome to the thread hun. I hope Dr Raj can give u some answers.

Julia - Hope u have a lovely relaxing holiday. 

Lisa - Glad u like ur new hairdo. I want to have mine cut into a short bob, but Dan likes me with long hair, I may be able to talk him round when summer gets here and it gets to hot for me.  

Cleo - Do u have permanent Fridays off now? Are u enjoying ur weekends better?  

Emma - How u doing hun. I bet the week is flying by now. Please don't worry we're all here for u. And of course u can ring me anytime u want to.  

Liz - I hope things are still going well for u and ur darling Faith. Can't wait to see some pics.  

Rivka - Hope u had a lovely w/end and that AF has shown her face, heres a little AF dance for u       

I hope I haven't missed any1. As for the meet give me a time and a place and I'll try my hardest to get there. 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

CathB

Thank you for the reply.  If its ok for replying what was the clotting problem he discovered in you.  As far as i know i have NK cells and my plasma activated protein C resistance is low.  



Pancha


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi girls,

Cathie - glad mum is getting better but sorry you're having a wee hard time with her, you've been really good to offer her to stay. Maybe she can take your nights with Daisy on?   Poor dh, hope his flu clears out soon, and you really should ask mum to help as you've been doing so much you must be really tired and stressed   Your friend seems to be on the mend which is good but it really sounds very scary.

Jo - thanks for af dance, hope it brings her on as she's not here yet! Good luck with the baseline scan tomorrow.

Lisa - I think I blew your bubbles, not sure if done it right   what are they used for? Glad you had a sensible letter from Arianna, she's good, isn't she? Now it's really coming soon for your fet, how exciting!

Julia - glad the new schedule helps, I also always had to have a box to tick otherwise I get all muddled up! Hope you have a really lovely holiday, and sorry about the other chat group, people really often talk without thinking.

Cleo - thanks for the AF dance hun, hope it brings her on as she's no way near now, how weird.

Angel - hi!

Sam - hope your house is progressing now.

Had a very nice weekend, a long coastal walk (from Sheringham) on Saturday which really made me feel much better. But met a guy we know on the train with his 5 yrs old son, and volunteered to take care of him while dad did some work on the train. It was lovely, but also made it so easy to imagine how we could have such a kid (or more!) which made me sad. He's so cute, gave us a kiss when we parted! And I kkept thinking people on the train would think he's ours and that was nice, now how perverse is that  

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Pancha - the letter said raised clotting levels which means that the blood can be too thick to get through the tiny capilliaries to an embryo when it's implanting. It should be treatable by heparin during any future tx. It sounds like you've already had the tests done that Raj Rai would do as I think I was tested for the protein c as well, but it;s worth talking to your cons about any other testing you could get done. The cons would need to refer you to Raj so it's as well to find out before you go whether he can help you with anything new. It's cost me about £600+ to have a consultation and all the tests.

Jojo - sorry you've been feeling vulnerable. You've been through a huge amount lately and the drugs won't help keep emotions in check so it's no surprise. If you're normally strong though you'll get through it all fine.    for the baseline scan tomorrow.

Rivka - Is Sheringham nice? We're always on the lookout for nice places we can take the dogs, especially if it's on the coast as Honey loves the sea. I know what you mean about enjoying being a "family" when playing with someone else's children, and liking that people will think you are one. If we didn't have that feeling then I thnk a lot of us would give up. 

I would ask mum to do stuff but she's not done any of the bits she's said she'll do so far and I get more wound up waiting for her to do it than I would by doing it myself. If that makes sense.

Not sure what bubbles are used for but there's alot of people believe that if your bubbles end in a 7 it's lucky. I didn't believe so let myself be pushed up from 777 and had 4 pieces of bad news within an hour. I'm starting to believe it now. 

Just had my annual appraisal from my day job and am gobsmacked to be given a top marking. I feel a bit of a fraud as I've been so tired/stressed etc from tx, starting the business, and everything else that life throws up that I've let work take a back seat. I thought I'd struggle to get the average marking but my boss has got the impression that I'm consistently exceptionally effective. I won't argue as it gets me a nice little bonus that will help to clear my overdraft. And I will pass on good markings to my team as they're the ones who did all the hard work.

Hope you're all having a good day as well. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

How are we all doing?  Did a lot of walking over the weekend,  trying to work my back muscles to get stronger and walking seems the most gentle way of doing it,  petrified of injuring it again!!!
AF arrived for me which avengance!!!!  God its a horrible one really heavy and clotty ............sorry TMI!!!  If my biopsy results come back ok i could start FET on day 21 this month so just need those back.

Cath - Well done at work matey   Thats great news and getting a bonus too..........wot a result!!!  Sorry your Mum isnt helping out it must be really hard for you as you always seem to be on the go it would really help you if she could help out a little bit,  Hope DH will be on the mend soon and that you don't catch it!  Hope that your friend will be getting better soon too - its sounds really scarey!!!


Rivka - Thanks for the bubbles,  I know exactly what you mean when looking after someone elses kids,  At Xmas we took our little niece (3) to see Santa in a grotto and the Santa said to my niece "Now you be a good girl for your Mummy and Daddy" and me and DH just looked at each other and i got the biggest lump in my throat and thought if only, its so sad,  also found out Saturday that my step niece is pregnant (unplanned of course!!!) which was just another kick in the teeth!


Jo - Good luck for your baseline tomorrow - send ing you lots of positives   
I think having the treatment can bring out all types of emotions and feelings because in a way you are out of control of it all and it can make you feel vulnerable and scared.........i know i did,  You'll be fine hun

Angel/Cleo/Tricksy - Hi

Well better get on
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cor blimey, so many posts! dont think i can keep up with them all!! With regard to our meet up, is everyone of the general view to meet either colchester or as suggested marks tey again? If everyone is ok with it, do you want me to try and arrange it? i will need something to take my mind off d/r. If this is ok, it may be helpful if everyone who wants to go sends me a personal message with days, dates, times and preference to where we meet and i will try and put everything together and come up with some dates? Think we should agree on dates for the sake of confidentiality by pm too. Hope im not being to much of a control freak!! would just like to meet  

Jo jo - ahhhhhh how you feeling my lovely, scared and excited i bet? i will try and call you tomorrow if thats ok to see how you get on     to you hun  

Lisa - sorry to hear about your step niece, its so painful isnt it when it just happens for some people and they dont plan it, big   to you

Cathie - congrats on your bonus hun, that must have been a nice 

Rivka - how sweet of you to look after your freinds ds, how sad also that it reminds you how much you want something  

Sorry i cant reply to everyone, but gotta go do my relaxation now, my meds are being delivered tomorrow, whats happening to the days? since i set up my ticker they seem to be going faster   Also if i did do a pg test before d/r would it be acurate as my cycle is normally 34 days and i would be testing on day 20?

 to everyone

Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Was thinking about my post i sent and realised that you may wonder why send me a post when you had already posted what would be suitable for meeting, i just felt that rather than trying to read back through everyones post it would be easier if you pm'd me, hope this is ok!  

EM xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - sounds logical to me. I think that's how we did it last time. Ta for agreeing to organise us all. It's a tough job trying to get everyone together at the same time but it will be great once it's done. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Hi there!

Cathie - well done at work! You must be underrating your work   It's so nice to be appreciated, and a bonus to top it up! 
Sheringham itself is nothing special, but the coastal path is a marvel. If you go down Sheringham High Street and follow the path you'll have amazing views all the way. You can return through the country park on your way back which is also fine, but I think just retracing your steps is even better as it's such a good view and you have the sea air. Lots of people walk with dogs there. And then you can have something to eat in town when you come back. We should do it together one day!

Jo - hope the baseline scan went well today.

Lisa - sorry af is a tough one this time ... Hope you get your biopsy soon (maybe give them a call just in case?) in time for your day 21. I bet you are excited!

Angel - so now it's becoming so much more real, with your meds delievered. God luck! 

Tricksy / Cleo / Julia / Pancha - hi!

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well my baseline scan went well, my lining is 2mm and my ovaries are nice and quiet. So tomorrow I can start stimming   I will do my 1st injection at 10pm.

Will do personals later, just thought I'd let u all know.

Love to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Ladies, 

Jo - so glad your scan went well hun, thanks for the chat too, you can ring me anytime too hun  

Had meds delivered today, that scared the you know what out of me! feels so real now  

Just a quickie im afraid, will try to be back later

Lol Emma xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry a me post coming up  . 

feeling really crap today! Woke up this morning and started spotting, i'm only on day 21!! I always spot before my period but it is usually around day 25/26. So not only do i know i'm not pregnant but i'm also wondering why i'm spotting so early     We had really tried this month, just feel like it is all a waste of time. 

Feel really annoyed that i have not had a follow up from Dr Whitlow after my lap, he just dx me with endo and then i'm left to deal with it! I'm in   . I've never been given any info about it or offered any advice/help. All i know about it is what i have read on here. 

Also at work there are 2 people pregnat (one is my best friend) the other one went on maternity leave day so we had the gifts etc I just looked at her and wished it was me sitting there with a bump and people fussing round me. All everyone is talking about is babies! their own, ones they're expecting or their grandchildren. Its driving me   .

Also having MIL trouble, i wont bore you with that at the mo! To be honest i'm feeling like i can't cope. I hate feeling like this, its not me.  

Sorry for going on. I hope you are all ok.

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo = glad the scan went well.

Cleo - big hugs. Could be implantation bleeding at this point so don't give up hope yet. Bummer that the doc has left you to it and that other things are getting you down at the mo.

Angel - glad your meds arrived. 

hello everyone else.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jo - Glad the scan went well and good luck with your first stimm tomorrow - What strength drugs are you on for stimming? Is it Pregnyl?  Are you injecting in your tummy or leg?  Good luck   

Angel - Ohhhhhhhh the meds are here!!!  Excited?  Scared?  all those things?  when do you start?  Are you injecting to downreg or sniffing? Not sure on the pg test i think someone done one on here at day 21
I'll pm you later,

Rivka - Yeah i hope the results come back soon in a way and in another way i am worried about them too,  but really want to crack on with cycling again,  met a friend for lunch today and on the next table were these two adorable twin boy and girl babies.

Cleo - Sending you big hugs    hun, Have you done a pg test?  it could be implantation hun,  As for the doc they do just leave you to it dont they its not right,  most of the information i got (before Isis) was though the internet as the docs didnt offer me anything at all.
Its sooooooo hard too for you at work at the moment with everyone being pg you just feel like shouting at them "SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!" dont you,  its just so upsetting and no-one understands (apart from on here) that you are just keeping all the hurt hidden away from the outside world and putting a brave face on it all the time,
If you need to chat hun give me a shout


Hello to everyone else

Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, 1st injection done, wasn't too bad   It did sting though, is that normal?

I'll do personals tomorrow. Hope every1 is well, its been very quiet on here today.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Cleo - Big hugs to you my dear    i wish i had some comforting words to say to you but im afraid i dont, im not sure about spotting before your period is due hun, but i can completly relate to how you feel about people either being pg around you or someone they know is   i picked up a tv guide today and even on the front of that it shouts out 'PREGNANT' - Tanya on Eastenders, and even though its a stupid soap it still hurts like hell. We are all here for you lovey 

Jo jo - glad your jab wasnt to bad darlin, been thinking of you, does it have to be at 10pm? and does it have to be same time every night?     to you my dear  

Lisa - thanks for your pm hun, thinking about it i think i could do with some help organizing us all, dont need too much stress at the mo but also wanted to try and take my mind off d/r!  do you want to pm me your mobile and i can text or call you? I will be sniffing to down reg  

Well i gotta go get some  loving that, not!!  Bought a pg test today, that was weird, but thought i would test before d/r, just in case, hidden it from dh, think he will say im daft  


Tricksy / Rivka/ Julia / Pancha / Liz and Faith- hi! 

Lots of love to all, Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just been thinking, if we go to blastacyst, and there is enough embryos, can they still be frozen does anyone know? sorry having a funny 5 mins  

Em xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to crash but just reading your thread and wanted to say a couple of things hope you do not mind.........

Cleo - hug   it is so hard and so many disappointments   thinking of you  

Jo jo - If on stimms (puregon) this is kept in the fridge, if this is the case it was the same that I had on my ICSI (through ISIS) and it is normal for it to sting think coz it is cold compared to buserelin, do not worry, are you using your tummy or leg? Hope it all goes well for you   

lol Spangle xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Cleo -    I have heard that quite a few people have and implantation bleed. Please don't give up hope yet.

Lisa - Hi hun, how are u? I'm on Puregon 200iu

Emma - My sweetie, Please try not to stress and worry too much, I know its easier said than done. I'll always b on the other end of the phone. And I promise to sit and listen and give my mouth a rest   No it doesn't have to b 10pm, that time is so that we know we will always b home to do it. Sometimes my eldest goes to the gym and we have to pick him up and don't get home until 10pm. I spoke to Sarah about how long is the window to do the injection and she said upto 1 hour each side but to try and do it at the same time each evening. Dan asked what happens if we miss 1 and she said it would b the end of the cycle.

Spangle - Hi, crash in anytime hun. Yes using puregon and we did take it out 10 mins b4 injection. Doing in the tummy. Hopefully I'll b alright tonight because I know what to expect. Thanks  

Where has all the sunshine gone? its bl**dy   here.

Hi to every1 else.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Cleo - sorry the dr is not giving you any info, it's so annoying. And feeling fir you about pg colleagues, never easy ... I also heard about implantation spotting, so fingers crossed for you.

Angel - good luck with the exercise regime.

Cathie - hi! Hope things have calmed down and that the dogs are behaving themselves.

Jo - glad baseline scan was good, well done! So now it's grow follies grow for you. My jabs stung too, I think it's the medication giving a reaction. Glad you're getting on with them.

No af yet - 9 weeks on! Checked for pg again yesterday - bfn as expected. Fed up.
Decided yesterday to do something positive about my body not getting back into gear, so went to the Chinese Medical Centre. I booked with them, starting accu and Chinese herbs next Tuesday. Spoke to the dr there and she seemed very nice, she said she'd treated a lady with 3 m/c who went on to have 2 kids, so I live in hope ... I actually tried accu (with a Western person) before first ivf, did a couple of times but didn't like it (it hurt) and also it actually made my cycle go wrong. But I decided I'll give the Chinese a go, as they are after all the experts (plus they're much cheaper than that useless guy I went to see  ). Anyone else tried Chinese drs?

Rivka x


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Rivika

I can imagine your frustration.  The day i got my IVF BFN, i just wonder around in Braintree like a insomniac.  There is this Chinese lady Doctor.  I went and asked her some questions and got registered.  But did not check with my husband yet.  She charges £300 for the full course and the herbal products separately.  

Some people seems to think this work.  Rivika at least you can be happy that you have been pregnant now the problem is to keep the baby.  I have never ever got pregnant with 3 plus years trying and with 3 failed IVF.  Have you got your immune system checked?

Pancha


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Pancha - sorry you had such a hard time, it's so frustrating to try and get bfn   Hope things will work better for you next time, a friend of mine had 6 (!) ivf and now has a lovely boy. Is there any problem they know about?
Yes, I had my immune system checked, they didn't find any problem there. The only thing they found was blood clotting problems, so I'm now taking aspirin for that.
How long is a course with the Chinese lady you found? Mine charges £25 for each accu session, and the herbs separately. She says it could work to about £125 per month, and obviously you don't know how long you need for it. But I'll take it a step at a time, start and see how it works. If you decided to see your Chinese lady, then I hope it helps. Is she qualified and all the rest? They should also be registered in the UK.
Rivka x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

hello Rivka

I  had just read your post and am very intrested in the Chinese acupuncture.

DH had acupuncture, not made a difference he has low sc I am fine (apparently but beginning to doubt this).

I had ICSI in Nov at ICIS got a BFP and very early miscarriage.

I am having FET due to test Monday officially but have the OK to do it Sunday although I know it is over as having a heavy bleed with clotting (sorry TMI) I have been told by the ISIS I still have to carry on with meds etc till I test (as you can imagine I am devastated and even harder that I have to pretend it might still work  )

Anyway is the centre you have gone to in Colchester, did they explain the benefit and is there proof it can work.

Thanks in advacne lol Spangle


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I feel bad that I was on here all the time when doing treatment and pregnant and now I have Faith i'm hardly ever on. I hope you all don't feel I used you all till I got what i wanted. Sorry!!!

Faith and I are doing fine. We are starting to get some sort of routine going. She is a very good baby, she hardly ever cries for now reason which is nice. She also goes 7 hours straight at night lovley!!!!


Cleo:

Sorry af seems to have started early it doesn't get any easier the disapointment. Hang in there you will have a baby I'm positive of that.

Lisa:

Have you had your results back yet? What a pain that it's putting the fet on hold.

Rivka:

I had accupunture on my first cycle and did think it made me more chilled out and able to cope with things. Never did herbal stuff. Hope it works for you.

Jo Jo:

I also found the stims sting. I went from legs to tum as found it better. Have you had any side effects from it? Good luck!!!!!!!

Angel:

You can freeze blasties the same as 3 day embryos. I had 6 embryos after egg sharing and went to 5 day's where there were 2 for transfer, this worked well for us as we didn't want eggs in the freezer then have to say we don't want them or something in 5 years. We don't plan to go through IVF again. I just don't think i can cope with it emotionally again. Good luck!!!!!

Cathy:

I see that they have found clotting issues, where do you go now? Are you going to do another cycle? How are the dogs getting on, bet daisy gets on honey's nerves wanting to play when she is sleeping eh!

Tricksy:

How are you doing? Are you down-regging now?

Hi to everyone else hope you are well.

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ladies,

well i'm still spotting. I get this every month and the drs don't seem to be bothered about it. They tell me that it is not AF but don't give me any explaination as to what it is. AF will arrive on tuesday i'm sure and when it does i will be in agony again...it never changes. I am trying to be positive honest!!! I did phone and speak to Dr Whitlow's sec todau (the dr who did my lap) and asked why i hadnt been given a follow up app. they said that i had it with dr marfleet. i did explain that that was a meeting about IVF and that she didn't go over my dx with endo. I have loads of questions to ask so i want to talk to the guy who actually had a route around my internal rudey bits    . they are getting back to me ....

Spangle - i haven't been on for a few days hun, i just read your post. i'm so sorry hun. If you want to chat or meet up let me know. I knw we always said we would but we never did! Thinking of you and sending you a very very big        I wish i had some words of wisdom for you.

Lisa - thanks for the pm hun, i just want my letter to come through from ISIS. Just feel in limbo at the mo. Want to get strated with tx and then i will at least feel like we have a chance. because i really can't see it happening naturally which i'm really   about as i really wanted the lap to work.

Liz - glad you and faith are doing fine hun. Thanks for the positivity, i need it!!
Jo jo - how you feeling hun? how's the down regging going?

Angel - pregnant people are everywhere!!! Which just for one day i wouldn't see someone who is pregnant or hear about anything to do with pregnancy and then i might be able to have a day where i feel normal!

Rivka - that blasted AF, always around when you don't want her and doesn't turn up when she's needed   . Hope you're feeling ok.

Cathy - hope you are ok, and little daisy? Was you at a farmers market today at the art center? i didn't go in it just made me think of you when i passed.

Tricksy - how's it going hun? Are you ok?

Lots of love 

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Chicks

How we all doing?  Had a nice spend up yesterday...day off and retail therapy works wonders 

Whats everyone doing for the bank holiday weekend?  It is my birthday on May Day which is really lovely when it falls like that cos my birthday feels like its all weekend thats the upside..........downside i'm gonna be 38!!!!!!! 

Still no results from hospital and i'm on day 6 now hope i get them before day 21 so i can start FET this month,

Cleo - Glad that you will be getting some answers soon with your doc its not right is it that you have to keep on top of them all the time   Hope you won't be in too much pain on Tuesday hun

Liz - Don't feel bad i'm sure you've got your hands well and truley full at the moment with your little bundle,  Faith sounds adorable and very good you and DH must be so proud and happy.......really pleased for you matey and at least your getting your sleep i know that people say the sleep deprivation is one of the hardest things to cope with.  

Spangle - Welcome the the board,  Really sorry that your AF has arrived its devastating isnt it, I know with one of my ivf's i knew it was over but still had to inject the heparin just in case for a few days and thats the last thing you want to keep doing.  Good luck with the acupuncture I did this on my 1st IVF and it was very relaxing.

Rivka - Sorry AF has still not arrived,  I used to go to a chinese man for acupuncture he was very good but towards the end i felt like i was shelling out all the time and maybe that he was more interested in my money and when i got my BFN after i spent all that money i lost faith in him - I know this wasnt his fault but i suppose i just needed to blame someone in my head - Hope it works out for you its very relaxing i used to feel totally spaced out........great!!!

Angel - Are you sniffing now? How's it going?  I did my injections at the same time everyday,  you can be within an hour so you don't have toworry too much but i used to set my alarm on my phone ( I was a bit paranoid about forgetting to do it)   I'll pm you with my details.

Jo - I'm fine thanks,  Are the injections getting any better, yes they do sting don't they,  I found them better doing them in my tummy nearer the belly button than my leg,  when your next scan - In a week?

Pancha - Welcome to the board, You sound like you have been through this mill -  Did you have your ivf's at Isis?  I'm sorry that they were bfn's, will you be having more treatment? 

Cath - How are you?  Hows Daisy and your Mum?

Julia - Are you back from Centreparcs?  Hope you had a nice time

Hope i havent forgotton anyone

Byseeeeeee bye
Lisaxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry ladies, not feeling very talkative at the moment   getting more and more scared by the day, not long now!

Sorry but feeling so low dont feel i can post anything else, just wanted to tell you im still here and thinking of you all   to everyone

Emma xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello ladies.

Cleo -   hope things sort themselves out soon. 

Lisa - glad you enjoyed the retail therapy. Happy Birthday for this weekend. 

Liz - we don't think you've used us when you need us and then abandoned us. You have a young baby in the house and she's going to take up your time.

Angel -    we're here if you need us.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all ok. 

Only a quick post from me as I'm suffering with a heavy cold/flu - caught from dh   Bad timing as we have a manic weekend but mum has helped dh with packing chocs today and we skipped the Colchester market (will do till Autumn now) so we should be able to manage.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Wow, a lot of messages again! 

Cathie, congratulations on the appraisal. You must be doing something right! Don't spend the bonus all in one go - oh go on then, treat yourself! If it was me I would be out looking for shoes to spend it on! A girl can never have too many pairs of shoes.

Lisa, hope you get your biopsy results back soon - it is the waiting around for treatment to start that I found the hardest. We have been waiting for one reason or another since December, so I am glad it is nearing an end. 

Emma, I am not sure how to PM you, but could you count me in for a meet up please? I am free most of the time (my social calender is not as full as it used to be!) and I could meet any week day, day or evening, or weekend, so basically any time really! Thanks. Big hugs to you, hope you are feeling okay.

Jo, glad your baseline scan went well and that you are now stimming. How is it going? Any side effects yet? I did not realise that you had to inject at the same time every day. Hope it is going well.

Liz, glad to hear that all is going well, sounds like motherhood suits you. 

Rivka and Pancha, where are you going for acupuncture? I go to the Chinese medical centre in Colchester near to Woolworths, and it costs about £20 a session. The Chinese doctor seems to know her stuff so I hope it is helping. 

Cleo, I hope you get some answers re the spotting. Why does it always seem that nobody in the medical profession seems to care? 
Maybe just once it would be nice to be given the information we want. Hope you get it sorted.

Lisa, happy birthday for this weekend!! Hope you have a lovely day.  It is not so bad being 38!! I am looking forward to my 40th, only because I am hoping to have a big party to celebrate. Talking of which, if anyone knows any nice venues in or around Colchester please let me know. I am looking for somewhere with a bar, that is not too expensive but has a bit of character. If I find somewhere nice you will all get an invite!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope you are all okay.

We had a lovely time at Center Parcs. We took our bikes and hired a trailer for James to ride in which he loved. We took my parents and they babysat one evening too which was nice.

Regarding treatment, things are not going to plan. I went for my baseline scan on Tuesday, but as AF had not appeared I could not start the stimulation drugs. A scan showed a huge cyst on one ovary, so I have had to wait for it to burst before having another baseline scan and starting stimming. AF appeared today, day 42, so I think treatment is going to be delayed by two weeks, and will probably be put back to the end of June. We saw Fiona at Isis and she did say they have a new consultant starting soon who will be working on a Friday so it may be rescheduled with the new doctor. 

Anyway, hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday weekend. See you soon, love Julia xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls, well i started sniffing today so here we go!  Sorry i have been a miserable cow lately, felt really scared about starting, went off the rails yesterday and threw meds in the bin (not the fridge ones!!!) and got drunk! what kind of mad cow am i? you could boot me off here for my behaviour, i deserve it    but now i started i gotta see it through.

Julia - glad you want to join us on the meet hun, you can message me by clicking on my name Angel10 at the left hand side of the screen, then scroll down and it gives you an option to peronal message me, if you still cant i will pm you hun, dont worry   I hope things sort themselves out for you soon my dear and the cyst goes soon and isnt too painful    to you 

Lisa - thinking of you and hope you get your results back soon, thanks for your number, and     to you, tomorrow isnt it im 38 too hun  

Jo jo - thanks for the lovely phone call the other day darlin, made me cry you did from being so nice. I asked DH for a hug and we were ok for 20mins then fell out about something else! its not been the best week this week, lots of rows   hope your feeling ok and the stimming is going well hun.    to you

Cathie - hope your starting to feel better lovey,   for you and hope you have managed to cope with your busy weekend 

Liz - its lovely to hear from you and to know how you and Faith are doing, of course we understand why you cant come on here so much, its lovely that you do when you can. Enjoy your baby, they grow so fast   

Spangle - welcome to the thread, i hope you are ok cos its today you do a pg test isnt it     to you my dear  

Cleo, Tricksy hope you are both ok, hope ive not forgotton anyone!!

Lots of love from the grumpy mad one!!!
Em xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry only brief but need to get ready to go out.

Just to let you know I tested this mornig and it confirmed what we already new "not pregnant".   Had full AF since day 10 so knew anyway been crying since Thursday as convinvced it had not worked so all cried out now  

Got loads of questions to ask the ISIS and gonna make sure they answer them and help us get the help for further investigations and test as sure ther is more to all this as they said the whole cycle was text book!!!

Well I hope you are all well and enjoying the BH  

lol Spangle xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - im so sorry hun for your result, its horrible when you have it confirmed in those two words isnt it, they are very cruel painful words on a pg test   thinking of you lovey     hope you get the answers you need at ISIS soon honey. Take care 

Emma xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Spangle, so sorry to hear your news. I too hope you get some answers from ISIS. The worst part is them saying that it all went so well, as your expectations were probably higher than if they had said it had not gone so well. Big hugs to you  .

Thanks Emma for the instructions on PM'ing you. I hope I have done it right - my brain is not what it used to be!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 

Love Julia x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of big hugs

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Spangle - so sorry about your news, sending you a big hug, we all know how you feel hun.

Angel - starting tx can be very emotional, hope you're feeling better now. Come here whenever you want a rant.

Lisa - Happy Birthday! Hope you were doing something nice this weekend. I'm also 38, so there  

Julia - I'm going to the same place in Colchester. Did you do accu with tx, or when ttc naturally? Glad you thought the dr knows her stuff, I'm starting Tuesday with her.

Cathie - hope you're getting better! Glad mum is helping out. Take care and make sure they both papmer you now  

Liz - actually I'm amazed you have time to come here with a little baby in the house, you must be so busy. I'm glad Faith is so calm, shemust be lovely and I'm really glad for you and dh.

Cleo - how annoying you need to fight to get answers, and well done for insisting, after all it's your health and is your priority. Hope you're not going to be in much pain on Tuesday.

AF arrived at last yesterday! Had a lousy pms day yesterday, but today we had a lovely bbq in our garden with friends, I drank loads of wine (hey, now I don't need to be a good girl for a few days  ) and feel much better (luckily it's not painful ...yet). Should go next week to be a monitor - I only have the pee sticks for it (thought it's included in the box when I bought it  ). Hope this monitoring business is not too complicated to master. I'm glad that now there's a plan, now I can start monitoring cycles and hope the accu and herbs help with it. I know there are slim chances that it works naturally, but at least I start the cycle as an optimist!

This weekend I have two 'baby events', on Friday I met my friends in London, one of them has a new baby girl (4 months). And today one of the couples came with their kids (5 and 6 weeks), the other couple also have kids but they left them when grandma. Surprisingly, this aspect of my social life went better than expected. On Friday we still talked about the same things we always do with these two very good girl friends (work, shopping, holidays) and the baby wasn't cenytre of attention, I mean she was lovely and I got to hold her a lot and stuff, but I didn't feel that it's the only thing that matters (probably because my other frriend is a single girl, so it's more balanced and we're all at different stages). And today, well it just was okay most of the time and I really enjoyed playing with the toddler (whom I know well) an holding the baby. True, when everyone left I was a bit sad, and told dh that I want also want a toddler and a baby and that it's not b***y fair, but then we really had a lovely day and I was able to concentrate on that, and on our hopes for the natural cycles ahead. 

Rivka x


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Another one from me. A greyer day, so not easy to be optimistic ... Also, on Friday I got my blood results back. These are the tests I did at my review app after m/c, to repeat what I did when I was diagnosed with blood clotting problems a couple of years ago. Results came back, and it says on them that the type of blood clotting agent I have is not sensitive to treatment in heparin. Quite a blow, as heparin was what the local consultant, also Dr D'Angelo at ISIS, suggested to try next time. So it's not really clear what I shoul do next ... Going to see the consultant on 15 May so hopefully he'll have something to say.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

i had a lovely birthday - thank you for your messages   Saturday went for a meal with the out-laws, Sunday had bbq at my sisters and on my actual birthday me & DH went to Walton and got blo**y drenched!!!! Lost loads of money in the slot machines and pizza on the way home - luvely jubley!!!

Rivka - So so sorry that your blood clotting cannot be remedied by heparin i thought that was what they used for all blood clotting you must be gutted to say the least - What will be the course of action now?

Spangle - Sorry about your bfn it hurts so much doesnt it- sending you big hugs x I found it really hard on both of mine espeially as i had grade 1's  and all went to plan like yours - lifes is not fair at times

Angel - How are you doing hun?  starting the meds is always a scarey time (don't blame you at all for having a mad moment ) i have noticed already that i am getting stressed out over the silliest thing and  i havent even started treatment yet! Sending you positives hun 

Julia - Glad you had a nice time at Centreparcs - I love it there - did you try the Spa?  
I'm soooooooo sorry the treatment is not going to plan - you must be so disappointed and gutted, hope that the cyst goes and you can start treatment again - Have they stopped your d/regging or have you got to carry on till cyst goes?  if you need a chat or anything pm me.
Don't really know of any venues in Colchester - when is your 40th?  

Cath - Hope you are feeling better and the head cold is gone

Jo - How are you?  sending you positives  

Cleo - How are you?

Hope i remembered everyone
Take care all
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

Rivka, how did you get on at the acupuncture place? I wondered if I would bump into you there (not that I would know what you looked like!) as I was there today at 2.45. I hope you got on ok with it - the first time I went I wondered whether the doctor there was doing it correctly as it took her only seconds to place all the needles in. The place itself is not the most glamourous place in the world, but I don't care as long as it works! I did not have acupuncture before with previous pregnancies so I am hoping she is going to sort me out. Sorry to hear about your results, I hope you get some positive news on the 15th.

Lisa, glad you had a good birthday, sounds like fun (especially the slot machines and the pizza - mmmm!) Center parcs was lovely, it was the third time I have been but have never managed to get to the Spa - maybe next time. I am not sure what happens now with the treatment. I think I have to have my baseline scan again, and carry on with the down regging until then. Then if the cyst has gone I can carry on with stimming. I will be 40 in November 2008 so should hopefully find a nice venue before then. Sounds like there are a few of us at the grand old age of 38.

Hallo to everyone else. Hope you are all okay.

Julia x


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Julia - hope your cyst goes away soon. With my 2nd tx (fet) I had a big cyst and really worried about it, but they just let me go on and changed my meds slightly and it went away by itself, so I hope your does the same soon. I actually was at the accu place yesterday at 9am - next time we should make our appt at similar times and get to meet each other   Was that the first time you tried accu? I quite liked the dr, she seems competent and caring, and I actually liked the clinic look - all those jars with Chinese herbs at the back and the Chinese music, very authentic, like on an exotic holiday  . Hope it works well for both of us.

Lisa - glad you had such a brill birthday, you deserve it hun! Tx starting soon, right? Bet you're excited. We are gutted about the heparin question, that's true. This is why I went to try the accu and Chinese herbs, because it was a different approach and their dr said she has lots of experience with if and reccurant m/c. I'm going to see the consultant at cgh next week, I'll show him the test results and see what he says (he suggested heparin after my last m/c). Maybe there's another med I could try? I don't know.

Jo - hope your stimming is going ok.

Spangle - hope you're feeling better now.

Angel - have you started d/r yet?

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry not been around for a while, but I have been reading posts.

Rivka - I'm so pleased AF showed her face. I hope ur consultation goes well on the 15th and u get the answers u need  

Lisa - So sorry that I missed ur birthday, but glad that u had a good w/end (apart from getting soaked).  

Spangle - So sorry about ur -ive result. Hope u get ur answers.  

Emma - Hun what can I say to u   It was so good to see u again yesterday   I was so impressed with ur positivity, keep it up.  

Cleo - Hope u've managed to get all ur ?'s answered, Hope ur well.  

Julia - Glad u had a great break at Centre Parcs. Hope u've come back all nice and relaxed.

Cath - Hope ur feeling better hun. 

Liz - Its great to hear from u, Its nice that u pop in every now and again to keep us updated but don't feel bad that u can't come on every day. So please little Faith is doing well.

Well I think I've got every1 now and if not I'm really sorry and hope u are all well.

I had my 1st stim scan today and all is well, well nearly all is well. Right ovary has 10 follicles measuring between 9 and 10 mm so all well there. Left ovary has 5 follicles a little bit smaller but it doesn't look like they'll b able to collect from my left 1 because its to high up. My lining was 10.9 mm, so thats already for transfer. I have another scan on Friday then 1 on Monday and if all goes to plan e/c next Weds and e/t on Friday.   

Love to all

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, long time no speak   Our lives as usual have been total chaos! We had our friend 2 children for the whole weekend and they were total sweeties, very well behaved and a pleasure to have....mind you we spoilt them rotten and despite the best of intentions they ate loads of junk and had a chinese and pizza hut   Hubby has also been in hospital, he had a accident and has broken his nose and has concussion, I didn't realise how nasty 'proper' concussion is, the poor thing is still in a bit of a pickle. I have been looking after him   of course and I have got tomorrow off, I left him on his own today and he was not great when I got home so he needs an eye kept on him obviously!!!

It has taken me ages to read through all of the posts, you lot chat for England   

It will take me forever to do proper personals tonight!!

Rivka- I am so glad that af has finally shown her ugly mug, at least you can get on with ttc again now, sounds like you had a great weekend too

Lisa - a belated   I really hope you had a great weekend, it sounds like you had a good one! 

Spangle - So sorry about the bfn, feel free to come on here and moan and discuss til the cows come home  

Julia - I really hope that your cyst has gone now and you can carry on with your cycle, you are a week or so ahead of me, I am due to start d/r'ing on Saturday 19th with e/c on 20th June and e/t on 22nd June or 25th June if we manage to go to Blastocyst

Angel - how is your d/r'ing going? I need to be kept informed of any side effects so I am forwarned!! Have you had a chance to have a look at arranging the meet? I am free most weekends, I work during the week but I can do Fridays. Hope that it is not going to be too much for you to organise on top of the ivf?

I am sure that i have missed loads of people and I am sorry  

Lots of Love to you all, take care

Tricksy xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening ladies

well as expected af arrived, although one day early!! Anyway was is so much pain that had to take yesterday off work   getting tired of this now. Presume its the endo but as i haven;t had any help with my dx can't be sure. Dr whitlows sec still hasnt called back so will call her agin on friday. plus still no app from ISIS...how much longer do i have to wait?

Spangle - just sending you lots more     mate. you know i am always here for you. How was the new job, i guess not exactly what you felt like starting. Keep in tounch hun.


Lisa - happy birthday hun!!!    glad you had a good one. Sounds like you had fun!! 

Rivka - wooohooooo!! Yey AF has arrived!!  Good stuff, now you can get on with everything. Glad you coped well with the baby things over the weekend. its hard isn't it but its great having kids around isn't it?? Good luck hun, its full steam ahead now. Sorry to hear about the blood clotting and gerapin. Its not something i have any experience with, but i do i hope that you get some answers. 

Julia and jo and angel - good luck with tx!!! 

Hello to Tricksy and Cath, hope you're both well??

love to you all

chat soon  Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Jo - 10 good size follies and a good lining is a very good results. Good luck for e/c!

Tricksy - hope dh gets better soon, what bad luck! what's a concussion  ? Glad you enjoyed having your friends' kids around.

Angel - hope tx is going well.

Julia - when's your next accu? and did you alos get herbs?

Cleo - sorry about painful and disappointing af ... and it's annoying when you have to wait and chase them around! Hope you get your appt and answers soon.

Cathie - was lovely to see you yesterday!

Hello everyone else  

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

A quick me post i'm affraid. Had 2nd scan today and I now have 10 follies on my left ovary as well as the 10 on the right 1. Left follies are measuring between 8 - 16mm and right follies are measuring 4 - 16mm. Left ovary still high, Julie said they may be able to move it around a little bit while I'm sedated, but can't promise anything. Lining is 12.6mm, so still on track for Wednesday's e/c.

Love to all 

Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls, sorry for not being here for a while, feeling a bit   d/regging going ok but not sleeping great and feeling very tired and sensitive. Spoke to my mum AGAIN today cos she not been asking how i am or anything and to be honest i was getting really upset about it, she came round for me to do her hair and she said, oh your a bit sharp today! and i said well i would be, 1 cos of the meds im taking and 2 cos you never ask how i am! at which point DH made a sharp exit to the gym!   she then started asking questions and i said you dont really want to know and she said she did so i told her everything that needs to happen, she said she is worried for me and still cant understand why i want to do all this when i got ds already. Just wish she could understand how i want dh's baby and to complete my family, does that make me a bad person??   Sorry for the rant but thats how i feel.

Have not been thinking straight last few days so not been able to get my head around us meeting up, will try to think things through over the w/e, im getting very muddled and forgetful at the moment, guess its the drugs  

Jo jo - well done you on your follies hun, not long b4 e/c...............   

Tricksy - not long before you start d/regging, cant remember if you said you will be sniffing or injecting? hope your ok about it all and dont throw a wobbler and put them in the bin like me!!!!! How un-gracious am i  

Cleo - hope you get your appointments soon hun,   to you 

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals and the me post, just feeling pretty lousy. Hope you all enjoy the w/e (if its not raining!!)

Lots of love  

Emma xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

How are we all doing?  Whats happened to the Blo**y weather  since i hit 38 the weather is crap!!!

I won't be around much next week as got to work at an exhibition & wont be home till Thursday night - not looking forward to it that much....its a bit out of my comfort zone.

Pretty pee'ed off as well as i was hoping to start my FET on day 21 but have still not had my results back from hospital so won't be able to start now as day 21 is next week and it won't give enough time to do schedule and meds 

Angel - Sorry your not feeling that great hun sending you a big hug  and some positives .  its so hard with family for them to understand what a toll treatment has on you not just physically but more emotionally,  my family hardly ask me anymore about whats going on, i think they feel it will upset me and sometimes it does but most of the time i just want them to care about whats going on with me and DH as its the biggest part of our lives.  If you need to chat/rant/scream just give me a shout.


Jo - Well done you  all those luvely follicles its great your cycle is all going to plan you must be delighted,  Good luck for Wednesday and sending you lots of positives    


Cleo - Sorry your af was so bad you had to take time of work... it must be horrendous for you did you get any updates from the doc secretary?

Tricksy - Sounds like you had fun with your friends kids,  I've never had anyones kids for the whole weekend to stay over or anything just done the day out thing.  Poor DH!!!  Hope he is on the mend soon.

Julia - How you doing hun?  When will they give you another baseline to check cyst?  Hope its gone for you!!!  
you must try the Spa next time you go to Centreparcs its great!!!  did you go to the Thetford one?  I luv the rapids......big kid i know!!!What date is your birthday in November?

Rivka - How is the acupunture going?  Are you taking herbs as well,  when i went my practioner gave me the herbs in pill form and i had to take loads in one day,  I think a different approach is good and i hope it works for you.

Cath - How are you?  Hows your head cold - hope your on the mend

Well i had better get  on with tea
Have a good one ladies
love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. SOrry not been around much. After the flu and mum driving dh (and therefore me)   I had inspections from Trading Standards and Environmental Health. Both routine but I'm paranoid I'll be shut down for a minor infringement so I've been manic making sure everything was as perfect as it could be. Both went ok, though TS have left me loads of work to do on labels and stuff, so dh and I are enjoying a peaceful night at home with no-one to disturb us except the dogs (mum has gone to visit her cousin till Sunday   )

We went to the information meeting on adoption on Tuesday. We missed the start as we'd been told the wrong time but both found what we heard v useful. Just need to make that decision now as to whether we'll go for more tx or move on.

Angel - sorry the meds are getting you down. I was exactly the same when dr'ing last time round. I got so tired (and dh will vouch that I'm   when I'm tired) I had to take time off work. It got much better once I started stimming so hopefully you'll be the same. Glad you were able to talk to your mum. As Lisa says, she's probably more worried about upsetting you by asking than by not.

Jo - great news on the follies.    for next week. 

Lisa - do you get to go anywhere nice for the exhibition? I've got to go for a 2 day work trip in a few weeks and get the delights of Swansea! Bummer that you won't get your results in time for FET this month now. Hopefully they'll come through soon so you can have tx next month though. 

Rivka - was great to see you too. Have to confess to scoffing the marzipan on the way home. It was scrummy thank you.

Cleo-   sorry you've had a nasty af. How did you get on chasing the doc?

Tricksy - how's your dh doing? Glad you had a nice weekend with the children. It's great being able to spoil someone else's children and have a good time. 

I'm sure I've missed more than one of you so   and apologies.

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi ya, hope that you are all having a good weekend - I have had a strange week, I have not been at work much as I have been looking after hubby and I have been very worried about him. We ended back up at A&E last night as the pain in his head had moved and his eyesight was a bit blurry in one eye  He was checked out (eventually   and all is ok, its all normal apparently. He is still not allowed to drive though so he will be off work again next week. Fingers crossed he makes a quick recovery, my nerves won't take it!! neither will our bank balance as we are both self employed!!! 

Cath - Great to hear from you, I hope that you are enjoying your break from your Mum. TS & EA are always a worry but you had nothing to worry about. I will have to find out when you are doing a fair near us and come and say hi and try some of your chocs!! How is it going deciding about the adoption? Not sure where I got it from but do you have to have a break inbetween tc and starting adoption?

Lisa - I agree about the weather, its blinking freezing   I know that we need rain and I'm not to worried about that but can someone upstairs turn the dial back up bbbrrrr I am cold and I've got the heating back on!! Where have you got to go for your exhibition? anywhere nice? It was great fun having the kids for the weekend, we spoil them rotton, feed them some good food but lots of bad food   and let them stay up late. They love coming too, which is nice. We still have rules though, no back chat and no arguments, thats it and they are little angels and as good as gold. They often ask to come and stay too which is a great compliment

Angel - Sorry to hear that you are having suck a hard time d/r'ing, thats not good. I am going to start injecting Buserelin on friday for d'ring, I am pooping myself I do have to say but I am sure that it will be fine   I hope that you feel better now that you have spoken to your Mum, some of my family have asked questions etc but my Mum does not ask much, not because she doesn't care but because she really doesn't get it and is worried about asking the wrong stuff and upsetting me, maybe your Mum feels the same? I don't plan on throwing my meds in the bin but who knows  Don't worry about not arranging a meet yet, I think that you have enough on your mind at the moment!!

Jo Jo - Wow 20 folies, that is very good, fingers crossed they can get to the left ovary while you are sedated. Have you injected with the same as I am going to use? Buserelin, then Puregon 200mg? I am also going to use Clexane as well. I will be thinking of you on Wednesday, I want a full report on the e/c before I have mine!! 

Rivka - Hi ya, hubby is not too bad, Concussion is where the brain rattles around the skull and some damage is caused to the surrounding tissues and or fluid around the brain, its not nice at all and a bit scary. I am glad that your af finally arrived and now you can start ttc again. Good luck with the accupuncture and your herbs, you will have to let me know how you get on, good luck  

Cleo - Have you heard from Isis yet? I hope that you have an appt now, if not give them a ring they are so lovely and helpful. Maybe a trip to the docs might be in order to try and get some answers for your endo? Good luck

Ok I have got to go now, I have been typing this out for just over an hour   

Have a great weeekend

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Afternoon Girls

We'd disappeared of page 1  

Tricksy - Hope everything is ok at home and ur dh is making a full recovery.

Cath - Hope ur feeling better now and ur mum isn't driving dh to  . Glad the inspection well. Any more news on the adoption front?

Lisa - Hope the exhibition went well. Sorry u won't b able to FET this month. When is day 21? could they not rush it through for u?

Emma - Hun good to chat with u last night. Its not like me to be negative, thank u for the chat, all things sorted with Dan.   told u I'd ask  

Cleo - Give Isis a ring and see whats holding them up? Its awful having to wait for appointments.

Rivka and Julia - How are u both?   Hope I haven't missed any1 out.

Had my third scan today and e/c is going to happen on Wednesday. Biggest follicle is 24mm on left side with 9 others but still too high to get to and biggest on right hand side is 20mm with 10 others just a little smaller. Really not looking forward to HCG injection tonight. Clinic is ringing us after 4pm today to let us know what time to do it.

I'll update u all later.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jo - I was at Isis this morning! What time were you there? We had to wait for 45 mins to see the nurse, our appt was at 9.30 and we finally got seen at 10.15   I was a bit hacked off as I had sneaked out of work for a quick final go through of the injections!! But the nurse was so apologetic it didn't matter then. 

I am now totally pooping myself over the jabs, my needles to inject look a lot bigger than the ones she showed me, plus I have counted the needles/syringes/swab wipes and I have not got enough   I am not going to panic too much as I can just pop in and get some more from Isis. I was also told this morning that I should inject the Buserelin into my leg rather than my tummy as it absorbs better. Has anyone else been told that? I must admit that I am getting a bit confused with advise etc as I have seen 3 different nurses and had 3 different views!!! Help!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Trisky

We left Isis about 9.35, was u sat with some other couples (damn I wish I knew which 1 was u) did u see a lady (lady  ) in a brown wrapover dress leave? If so that was me  

I'm so sorry hun but I d/r with Syneral (sniff) for d/r and don't know much about Buserelin. I hope some1 else can help u with that.

Good luck hunny.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - I was told the leg was better as well. Is it worth checking with ISIS that you have the right sized needles as the ones I had for actually injecting were pretty small? There were some large ones for mixing the menopur and the hcg but I then took that off and put the smaller needle on for injecting.

jo - good news on the follies. Sounds like the one side will have enough for you if they can't get to the higher one.    for Wednesday.

Busy at the moment (again) so no time for more personals. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Won't be on again until Friday,  the exhibition is at Docklands and i leave tomorrow - Got to pack later i'm worried i'm gonna forget to pack something important - Don't like being away from home on my own 


Tricksy - Please check your needles   don't use the big ones  - they give you two types the big ones are for drawing the med up in the syringe then swap it for a small one for injecting in,  i was also told to inject in the leg for buserlin and  i injected the puregon and heparin in the tummy - personally i found it better in the leg and left my tummy clear to start the puregon and heparin as they are ones that sting. Hope this helps - Good luck

Jo - Best of luck for Wednesday - thinking of you    

Cath - Its so hard to make that decision about adopting isnt it,  I think we are both at the same stage at the moment, if you want to chat about it let me know,  Me & DH are desperate to have this last ditch attempt with my frosties then we are moving on to look at adoption - Where was your meeting?  I went to one in Chelmsford last year and i found it a bit negative.

Julia - Are you ok?  

Angel - How's the d/regging going?

Rivka/Cleo - Hi

Is that dinner i can smell burning...............gotta go
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies  

Well im feeling much better in myself today   been sleeping better and feeling more positive about things. Only worry i have at the moment is waiting for   blinkin marvellous when you want her to come she wont!!   aksed Gemma what happens if AF dosent appear before baseline scan in 8 days time and she said that we will probably have to change my schedule   i really dont want this to happen cos me and DH have worked out shifts at work around the schedule, and really dont want it all to change  

Jo jo - what can i say hun e/c wednesday, ahhhhhhhhhhhh (texting you and writing this at the same time  )          to you  

Tricksy - not long now til d/regging hay? hope your feeling ok and ready to go hun, we are all here for you   

Lisa - sorry you wont be around for a while, i hope things go ok for you while your away lovey, thinking of you  

Sorry a short post, but need to go tidy up from dinner.

Hi, Cath, Julia, Cleo, Rivka (think thats everyone!!)

Big  to everyone

Em xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi ya everyone, posting twice in one day   I must be getting nervous   I will definitley inject the Buserlin in my leg as that seems to be the general concensous. Had a bit of a panic on Saturday as I realised that Calea still had not sent me my Puregon injection pen, I know that I have got a couple of weeks to go yet but I did have a mild wobbly!! No probs though Isis gave me one today when I went there, I also realised when I was going through the jabs with the nurse that I didn't have a sharps box either   Isis to the rescue again!!! 

Lisa - I have checked the needles again and although I have 2 different needle sizes (green ones - mahhhooosssive fat things and grey ones - lots smaller) the grey ones still do not look as small as the yellow ones she had at Isis   have you got any needles left so you can tell me how many 'mm's your are? If not maybe I will see how I get on and if they hurt then I will ring Isis and see if they have got any smaller ones....I'm just a big woose   I have got my Zita West book out (a bit too late I think!) and I've just been to Tescos to stock up on my Pregnacare & DHA Supplements. I am quite pleased that the foods she recommends we eat during the ivf is very similar already to my normal diet so thats a result. I just need to drink the pineapple juice and have the brazil nuts. Not sure I will be able to just have 4-5 though I love them   Good luck with your exhibition, I am sure that you will be fine and won't forget anything, I am sure the hotel will have internet access so you may be able to sneak on for a quick chat if you are sad  

Cath - Thanks for the reasurrance about the leg injection, I am def going to do that, I also need to check the needles out, I do have a fat one and a smaller one but it still looks too big!! 

Jo Jo - You must of walked right past me!!! I was sitting on the sofa facing the consultation rooms. I had a raspberry coloured jumper on and hubby was with me, he's a broad chap, with very short hair (ok folically challenged is probably a better description  ) We were probably in full conversation with a girl who was on her own and sitting opposite us, I can't say I remember seeing you    ooooohhhh I wish I could remember, how annoying!! I've got everything crossed for you for Wednesday, I want a full report!! 

Em - I am glad that you are feeling better today, positive thinking is fantastic but you can not just flick a switch and make it happen but I am glad you are feeling better now. Damn the old witch, its just sods law, fingers crossed for you. Thats a huge worry for me too as we will be totally snookered if we have to change our schedule as hubby can not get any more time off work......Don't worry, we will both be absolutley fine   I am all ready for starting my jabs but totally pooping myself   I'm sure once I start I will be fine and its no where near as bad as I think its going to be!

I did ask the nurse why some people sniffed and some injected. She said that the main reason was cost!! To sniff is 3x more expensive than to inject. They tend to put people on sniffers who are more prone to over stimulation. Apparently they are exactly the same drug just taken in different ways.

Ok me off again, dinner is due to be delivered soon (not on Zita West's food list but hubby reckons it will help him get over his concussion quicker!!)

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

you lot really are a lot of chatter boxes   . Well today i got a letter from Dr Marfleet which was a copy of the letter they have sent to ISIS. It seems they didn't send the letter til last week so things haven't happened as quickly as i thought   . So hopefully now i have been referred to ISIS and i should get my app very soon!!!

Tricksy - wooohoooo!!!      Can't believe tx is starting. I just can't wait to be joining you!! Good luck hun. I too have zita wests book, what foods are you gong to be sticking to? Hope dh recovers quickly.

Angel-      Af dance for ya hun!!!

Jojo - good luck for ec hun     

Lisa - i hate going away from home, i used to have to do that for my last job. I get too fond of my creature comforts!! hope it goes well.

Cath - you sound really busy, hope you're keeping well.

Hi to everyone else!!

Lots of love
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry, I have not been on for a few days. We have all had a bug over the weekend so spent the day yesterday in bed - it was sooo boring, not sure how I am gonna cope with staying in bed four days after implantation! I gotta pop down to Tesco to stock up on books I think.

Rivka, I am not sure what is going to happen about the cyst. They said hopefully it will have burst and then treatment can continue, but I have heard about someone who had a cyst whilst pregnant which had to be operated on urgently as it grew huge, which endangered the life of the baby, so I am slightly worried about it now. I have another baseline scan tomorrow (tuesday) so shall find out then. Anyone else at Isis in the morning? There are often other people there when we go - it would be good to meet some of you, whilst drinking their coffee and reading their mags! Tricksy and Jo, what a coincidence being there at the same time. I never recognise anyone - I was once stood next to John Peel in a pub, and DH said after he had gone "did you see John Peel?" Well, I was too busy checking out the specials board to see what to have for lunch! My next appointment at the Chinese place is tuesday afternoon, but I am thinking of changing it to another day as tomorrow is going to be quite busy. I like her music too, but last week I had to go to the room upstairs with no music and it was not the same. I agree, it is like a mini trip to China for half an hour! When is your next appt? I was not offered herbs, not sure why? Maybe because of being so close to treatment - not sure really.

Jo, that is great that you have so many eggs for collection, not long now eh! It is all happening this week for you - that is fantastic. You will have to let us know how egg collection goes (not that I want to know if it is awful!)

Tricksy, sorry to hear about your poor DH. That sounds terrible, and very frightening for you both. I hope he recovers soon. How did he break his nose? That sounds very painful - has he got a couple of black eyes to go with it? Sounds like you are giving him a lot of TLC so he should be on the mend soon. Don't worry about the lack of needles - I am on my second injecting kit already and think I will probably need more, but just ask Isis and they will give you one. I was never told to inject in my leg though, but told either the leg or the tummy, and seeing as I have (loads) more fat on my stomach that is where I have been doing it. We shall see tomorrow whether the drugs have managed to get through the layers of fat! I have never had any swab wipes either - are they necessary? Perhaps I should ask tomorrow.

Cleo, sorry to hear that you had to take a day off work due to the pain of AF. Have you heard back from the secretary yet? I must admit that I am a medical secretary (although taking a few years off at the moment!) and unfortunately most med secs are so busy that they often have to be chased up before sorting things out for you, so it is best to phone them constantly to get anything done. They may not like you for it, but it is sometimes the best way to get the answers you need. I would also ring Isis, just to let them know you are still waiting to hear from them. Good luck.

Emma, hope you are feeling a little bit better. Mums can be a pain in the a**e sometimes eh? My mum keeps saying she feels so sorry for me, which is not really helping much, and that she wishes I did not have to go through with all of this - well that makes two of us! I have explained everything to her but she does not understand. I understand what you are going through. Hopefully she will be a bit more attentive when you give her a another lovely grandchild. Try not to stress about it.

Lisa, we have only been to CP at Thetford as it is so close. I love the rapids too, although must admit I do find the end bit a bit scary! I shall have to treat myself to the spa next time we go. My birthday is 21 November - when is everyone elses? We should make a note of it - any excuse for a celebration!!  

Cathie, hope you had a nice break from your mum and that the trading standards visit was not too bad. What was the adoption situation like? We have considered it but think we may be too old (me 38, DH 42). DH is adopted himself so he feels it is a great thing to do. 

Lisa, hope you have a nice break at Docklands. Don't miss us too much!

Jo, how did you get on with the injection? Hope it was not too bad.

Take care everyone.

Love Julia xxx

PS - Sorry if I have missed anyone - I have been writing this on and off for about an hour so there are probably loads more messages!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, sorry to hear that   has not arrived. Mine was late too, and arrived on day 42! Therefore our schedule has been put back by two weeks - I hope yours arrives soon.

Tricksy, thanks for reminding me about the Zita West book - I had best dig my copy out some time soon! We have green, yellow and grey needles. The green ones are for drawing up and the grey and yellow are for injecting, but we have been using the yellow ones as they seem to be finer. If you get a new kit from Isis there will probably be yellow ones in there.

Julia x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Well we did the hcg injection at 3.30 this morning. Was told to do it in the thigh (not very nice, didn't cry, did do a bit of swearing though  ) I'm so pleased all the injections are out of the way but feels funny not having to do anything. I woke up every half an hour last night just to make sure I didn't miss it (had set alarm), had weird dreams about dropping vials and sucking it up off the floor  .

E/C is tomorrow at 3.30pm, have to b there at 3.00pm, I'm so excited. 

Thats all for now, I'm knackered and need some sleep. Sorry for the me post.

Love to every1 

Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Jo, I am sooooo excited for you!  Well done for completing your treatment.

I have just been for my baseline scan again and the cyst has reduced in size so have had blood taken, and if all is okay I can start down regging tomorrow. I was asked today whether we were going to blastocyst stage, and I said we have not decided, but was told that one of the embryologists there had said that of nine blastocyst transfers that have taken place recently, seven of them have resulted in pregnancies - so I think my decision has been made - that is an incredible result. Fingers crossed the positive results carry on!

Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick from me,

Good luck jo for e/c tomorrow Faith and I have all our fingers and toes crossed that they get a nice lot of healthy eggs. A tip from me make sure they keep topping up the sedation if you need it, cause it was running out towards the end for me. Good luck 2 your dh 2

Hope everyone else is well

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Liz - good to hear from you, hope everything is going well and you are enjoying baby Faith  

Jo jo - well done you on your jab, hope you get a decent nights sleep hun,         for tomorrow darlin  

Julia - so glad the cyst has reduced hun, good luck for d/regging tomorrow, what are you on? are you injecting or sniffing? sorry if youve already told us, my memory dosent seem to be what it was since starting d/regging  

Cleo - hope you get your appointment soon hun and find the answers you are looking for   to you lovey

Tricksy - forgive me but im confused about what you said about d/regging, that its 3 times more expensive to sniff and they put people on the sniffer who are more likely to over stimulate, it might be the meds but i feel confused by this   would you mind telling me abit more??! Good luck for starting though hun    how long are you d/regging for? 

Cathie - hope you are ok hun, you always seem so busy but still you find time to come on here and reassure us all, thank you for all your support, i hope you and DH can find the time to decide on your next step hun, to tx again or adopt   to you

Rivka + Lisa, hope you are both ok  

Well im still waiting for   starting to feel stressed about it now   was asking DH if he thought my meds were working cos ive not had anymore hot flushes which i got the first few days when i started and apart from pre-menstral tummy ache i feel ok, and he looked at me and said, yes darling the meds are working, i said how do you know, and he said i just do, apparently im normally sharp as a knife but at the moment im as sharp as a razor   what does he mean   anyway i guess i gotta beleive him, but at the moment im feeling like ive failed my tx cycle before ive really begun cos i not got my period!!!? Perhaps hes right the meds are working, im pretty emotional  

Thank you all of you for being so lovely and supportive, i really dont know how i would be feeling if we were doing this alone, i get so much from you all, big hug to you all  , oh help, im starting to get tearful now, think i better go  

Lots of love
Emma xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone, we are talking so much lately I can hardly keep up!!! I rang Isis today and asked who they recommended for Acupunture and i was given a name and telphone number which I duly called. I was lucky and got an appt for Thursday, they had a cancellation. Just before I finished the call I thought that I had better check how much it was, good job I was sitting down....... £72 for the initial 45 min consultation and treatment and £51 per 30 minute session after that      flipping heck I nearly fell of my chair, I think that I will be trying to find someone else as I can't afford that every week.

Emma - Sorry if I confused you! I asked the nurse yesterday why some people sniff rather than injecting. She said that the main reason for injecting rather than sniffing is cost. The sniffer costs 3 times more than the injections, another reason is if people are prone to over stimulation then they would prefer you to go on the injections as they are more precise, whereas the sniffer is not as precisely measured. Hope that explains it a bit better   its all very confusing! Lets hope that AF turns up very very soon, mine has turned up 6 days early, dispite being on the pill   

Liz - Great to see you on here again, how is little Faith? you must be over the moon, we are all aspiring to be where you have managed to get! You are our inspiration that Isis works and all of this heart ache is worth it in the end   Hope that everything is going well for you 

Jo Jo - you must be knackered you poor thing, I didn't realise that we might have got get up at stupid o'clock to do our injection for e/c   I am sure you will be fine tomorrow and you will have lots and lots of eggs for fertilization. Are you taking any time off work afterwards? I have got everything crossed for you 

Julia - So glad that the cyst has gone down and you can start d/r'ing tomorrow, 2 days ahead of me   Are you sniffing or injecting? We are going to try and go for blastocyst, they are amazing odds and well worth the money if you can afford it of course, its £500 so not cheap (but cheaper than a 2nd go if it works and normal transfer doesn't, if that makes sense) . I did think that the chances of ivf working with blasto were 70% and 7 out of 9 is even higher than that. We havn't even started yet and already we have a £900 bill from Isis   £500 for Blasto and £400 for freezing any embryos left, its a lot of money to find

Good luck for tomorrow everyone, I'll try and pop on and see how you all are

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a quickie, 

Firstly, Jo, good luck for tomorrow! I will be thinking about you. Let us all know how you get on.

Tricksy, where did Isis recommend? Was it the Zen Clinic in Stanway? I know they are very expensive there. I go to the Chinese Medical Centre in Colchester (as does Rivka) and the cost for acupuncture is £20 per session if you book four sessions (£80 for four sessions). The number there is 763800 if you are looking for somewhere. 

Anyway, g'night all!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Tricksy - was it Dr Monk in Marks Tey ISIS suggested? thats where i go hun, he is very expensive but brilliant, i really beleive in him and what he can acheive and im not usually a believer in alternative therapies. Have a look on his website and read all about him, he used to work in Harley Street, London which i saw as a bonus hun. I just felt if we are spending all this money on ICSI we needed to find a bit more for this treatment too and you wont need too many goes probably. Think about it, seriously hun  

Jo jo - thinking of you today darlin    

Just sneaked on at work so cant post much, spoke to Fiona at ISIS today and she said as long as im bleeding by tuesday (baseline scan) not to worry  

Better get on with some work  

Love to all
Emma xx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Tricksy - Who did they suggest for accu? If it's the Zen Clinic, I tried a couple of times and wasn't very impressed (and yes they're very expensive). I don't know the person in Marks Tey. The Chinese Centre in Colchester, as Julia said, is £20 a session (plus a few £££ for herbs), I've only been a couple of times but I get a good vibe from her. Do you want to try it too? Give me a call if you want, and I'll tell you more about how it was there, but anyway I think they're worth a try.  

Angel - glad Fiona reassured you, my af was late on each tx cycle but in the end she arrived and I was able to continue as planned, so don't worry! Yes, we doi get emotional with the meds, take care of yourself and  

Jo - how was e/c? Hope it all went well.

Liz - good to hear from you!  

Julia - how's d/regging going? Hope the jabs are okay, and good luck - you must be excited, it's all real now!   Maybe you're not getting herbs because of tx, ISIS usually don't like you to take anything while you take their meds because they don't know if it conficts in any way. All my appts are Tuesday mornings at the moment.

Cathie - hope you're getting less busy now. Does your mum leave this week?

Lisa - hope youre enjoying your conference, it's sometimes nice to do something dofferent and have a 'business trip'.

We went yesterday to see the consultant at CGH. First of all, it appears that we didn't understand the blood test bit of paper  , and actually my blood clotting thing could probably be treated with Clexane (what they meant was that the test does not pick up if a lady is on Clexane while doing it). What a relief, at least we know what tx we can try. We went through the whole history of things with him (he was very nice) and decided that we're ttc naturally for 3 months, and then if not pg yet we're going back to him to discuss tx options. Oh, I do hope that I can get pg naturally what with aspirin and the Chinese stuff. Clexane, he said, is not guarantteed to help, but if we're lucky it will. Well!

I was getting emotional today, seeing children, getting an e-mail from a pg friend, even just reading about families, everything makes me tearful. It looks as if I'm not fully recovered form the m/c trauma. Taking me ages this time round, seems much more difficult to cope with every next time ...

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey FF is becoming almost as obsessive as knicker checking for me this week    

Rivka - Its not the Zen Clinic that I have been recommended by Isis, it is Michael Monk at Marks Tey. I am erring with going to Michael Monk as I have looked on his website and Googled him and a lot of good stuff comes up. I am booked in for a consultation tomorrow, I think that I am going to go and see what he says, I will give you a ring and have a chat about it tomorrow night. Glad it went well for you at the hospital, fingers crossed for a bfp for you very soon 

Jo - How was e/c? I have been thinking about you all day, I hope that you are resting and hubby is looking after you  

Emma - Thanks for your reply, I am glad that you go and see Michael Monk as it is so hard to decide. I have been tooing and froing about it all day. I have also had a look at his website and it is very impressive. I see that he does a course specifically for ivf. Can I ask you how often you go and are you on a specific course? pm me if you don't want to put it on a public forum!

Julia - Thanks so much for your reply, its so hard to decide which way to go isn't it. I will let you all know tomorrow how I get on 

Gotta dash, I really need to do some housework!!

Take Care

Nikola xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening you lovely ladies!!

well a hectic week this week for me. We are having our carpets fitted on friday, the last part of the house that needs doing. we have finally finished doing the house up after 2 years!!! Really looking forward to it, but this week we have been painting evey night and clearing all the furniture out of the rooms. Also had a friend of DH's staying over so been a bit of a mad house   . Have decided that i will call ISIS on friday and see where my app is!!! Wish me luck, i want to get going like the rest of you!!

Jo - how was egg collection? Sending you   .

julia - Good luck with dr hun. Wow those are good odds for blastocysts!! 

Rivka -   How are you feeling hun? It really is so hard isn't it. My 2 best friends are both pg and its not long now til they are due. Its getting harder and harder to see them, and i have to say the green eyed monster rears its head all the time. I love them both to bits but i feel so upset by it all. Give yourself time hun, you have been through so much. It will be our turn soon.

Lisa - hope you are hun and that the stay away isn't too much of a stress.

tricksy - FF is so obsessive, i love it!! I had accupuncture but stopped as i didn't like the guy who did it, it was someone from newton Green. I truely beleive it works, you just need to find someone you feel comfortable with. We paid £35 a session and as i wasn't happy with him i thought it was too much money. If he had instilled me with a bit more confidence i would have gladly paid how ever much it costs. Good luck hun.

Emma -         A little af dance for you hun!!

Liz - good to hear from you. How are you and faith? Have you joined any bay groups, i know my freind has made so many new friends through them.

CathB - how you doing?? Still run off your feet? Is you mum still staying?

Hi to anyone i've missed (but think i got everyone tonight   . correct me if i'm wrong)

Take care all and happy cycling!!!

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well I have just been to see Michael Monk (and his wife) for a consultation and initial treatment at their base in Copford. I have to say I am very impressed, they are really lovely and although the treatment is expensive I have come out feeling so chilled out it amazing. They both explain everything so well. I have had electropuncture (think thats what its called) and Mind and Body Therapy which used in conjuction with each other can delivery amazing results with IVF. I have got another appointment next Friday and will probably have another one 2 weeks after that.

I have just had a thought that Emma has brought to my mind and I am a bit confused....nothing new there eh!!! 

I am starting d/r'ing tomorrow and have been on the pill for the last couple of months. I am spotting already (period due over the weekend but I have to keep taking the pill until Sunday) and surely my period is going to come. Emma said that she is waiting for her period to come before she can start stimming, well I am going to start d.r'ing tomorrow and I am due to start stimming on 6th June, in just under 3 weeks, well surely I won't have another period before i start taking the Puregon. I am very confused as normally I thought that you started d/r'ing on day 21? so will I just have the baseline scan and as long as its all ok (whatever is meant to be ok  ) I start stimming then?

Maybe I am just having a blonde day but I can't get my head around it!!

Hope you are all ok, no personals at the mo as I have sneaked on at work  

Take Care

Nikola xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Tricksy - so glad you felt happy seeing Dr Monk and felt relaxed after going. I to am doing the mind body treatment and after my first session i felt so relaxed it was like id had a couple of glasses of wine    Mrs Monk will probably give you some breathing exercises to do at home which i do and find very helpful. Not sure how ISIS have scheduled your tx hun, wouldnt like to comment other than for me i started d/r on day 21 of my cycle, then should bleed (which im still waiting for  ) then after baseline scan start stimming on the puregon, but thats my tx, i guess they work everything out differently for each individual, call them hun if you have any questions. Good luck with starting d/regging tomorrow   

Cleo - thanks for the AF dance, best keep doing it cos she not here yet!!!  

Jo jo- Thanks for the text, hope your ok darlin, well done for the eggs they collected and embryos you had today. Will let you tell the girls on here how many   good luck for et tomorrow  

Rivka -    for ttc naturally hun, its so hard looking around seeing so many pg people and babies, we all feel the same hun  to you 


Sorry ladies, DH just came in a he gets a bit funny about me being on here, will try and get on later

Love to everyone else
Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi, i have sneaked on here again while DH is at the gym, not sure whats the matter with me at the moment but my DH is really irritating me   its horrible cos ive never felt that way about him before, i love him so much and feel bad saying this about him, but thats how i feel   hope its just the meds  

Tricksy - meant to say earlier, that i had 3-4 appointments every 2-3 weeks with Dr Monk and  now am down to 1 a month, i should be going tomorrow but cant if im having AF they dont like to treat you when your bleeding, then they suggested a session before ec and one shortly after et, think its all meant to help, like i said before, i trust them. Hope it works for you  

Hi to everyone else, sorry if ive let you all down re: the meet, just finding that copeing with everyday life is stressful enough without trying to sort us all out, thought i would be able to cope better with things than i am, but i am finding things very difficult, guess its to be expected  

Better go, am thinking of you all   

Love Em xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Bit of a me post sorry.

Well e/c went well, they collected 9 eggs and Terry rang me this morning and 8 have fertilized    We go for e/t tomorrow at 12.45.

Feeling a little sore still (assume thats natural) and tired, think thats down to the sedation.

Love to every1

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry to but in to your lovely chatter, but we're looking into icsi/egg share at ISIS and I wondered how you all felt about the treatment etc that you had received there??

In a nutshell wouold you recommend it?

Thanks 

Debs


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening ladies, just popping on whilst Daisy is hopefully behaving downstairs. 

Angel - try not to worry about af too much. I had the same but she came in time. As Fiona said, as long as you've been bleeding for 1 day before the baseline they are happy so you have till Monday. 

Tricksy - did you get the question about the needles sorted? I'm pretty sure mine were grey ones for injecting. Also, with the d/r stimms - am I right in thinking they put you on the pill before this cycle? If they did that could explain why your schedule is different from the run of the mill one where they don't have you on the pill.

PiePig - welcome to the thread. I would recommend ISIS though I haven't had my bfp yet. I don't know the current doctors so the others will be better placed to let you know what they're like, but the nurses are first rate and really make the experience a lot better. Their website has details of open evenings which would be worth going to in order to check out the place first and let you see what they're like. 

JoJo - great news on the embies.   for tomorrow and the 2ww. 

Cleo - Good luck finding out about your appt. it'll probably take a few weeks to get onethrouh from ISIS. I seem to recall being referred in May but not hearing for at least 3 weeks. We had an initial appt end June early July and then tx September. It's frustrating at the time but it does pass. 

Liz - how are you and Faith?

Rivka - sorry you've been down this week. You've had a really rough time of it lately so it's bound to hit you again from time to time. You're a very strong person though and you have dh who cares for you really well so you'll get there. 

Lisa - how are you? Did you get your results back? How was the exhibition?

Sam/Choccy/Tidds/everyone else Hope you're ok. 

I'm busy (when am I not) as we've a big food fair at Cressing Temple Barns this weekend. It's worth a visit if anyone is in the area and looking for something to do. It's one of our busiest fairs of the year but I'm nowhere near prepared as I've been finishing an order for some neighbours (who don't need it till Sunday now   ). Mum went home yesterday   so we finally have the place to ourselves and can at least be free to do what we want, when we want without worrying about what mum will be doing (or in reality not doing). 

The adoption meeting was good. We missed most of the presentation so probably missed the bits where they were trying to be "realistic" and put off those who aren't serious. We haven't had time to talk about it properly together but I think what we decided provisionally was that we'd get an appt at ISIS soon to review our options for any future tx now we know about the clotting issue. I'm joining lighterlife to quickly lose the weight that I've not managed to shift and once that's done we'll see if we're up to having another cycle of ICSI (Sept at the earliest at this rate). If we get to then and can't face tx we'll pursue the adoption. A friend of mine who has had numerous miscarriages said recently "I will be a parent, whether it be naturally or through adoption" and I'm trying to take on her positive attitude.

Sorry for the extremely long post. I'll try to post a little and often again once this weekend is out of the way.

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone,

Just a quickie, I am just about to have an infection I mean injection. I am watching Embarassing Illnesses on Channel 4 so that is probably the reason for the error!

Fab news Jo, that is great news.  I will be thinking about you tomorrow lunch time.

Emma, sorry to hear that you are getting fed up with DH. I think it is natural - mine is in my bad books tonight. We went to the station to meet him from the train tonight, and he rang to say he was home and got the bus instead (after we had been waiting ages). Grrr! I hope you feel more calm soon.

Cathie, I was thinking of going to Cressing Temple Barns on Saturday with my mum - DH and my dad are hopefully putting together a trampoline for DS's birthday so I have got to keep him out of the way all day - I shall look out for you. Do you know where abouts you will be situated? It would be nice to meet you and buy up some of your goodies of course!

Sorry this was just a quickie - hope you are all okay.

Debs, welcome to the board. I have found all the staff at Isis very helpful, in my opinion. I did not like the hanging around waiting for treatment to start though, but hopefully we will all get there in the end.

Take care everyone, a big hallo to everyone I have not mentioned tonight.

Julia x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Julia

We're normally in the Court Hall which is a small barn not far from the entrance - before you get to the two bigger barns. It's the best one as there are normally us, cakes, coffee, beer and some smoked cheeses/salmon etc all together.    We'll have a banner outside advertising The Chocolate Chef. DH will be running the stall all day both days (despite it being his birthday on Saturday!!) but I will be there definitely from mid/late morning to mid afternoon to cover the busiest spell. Please do come and say hello (and claim your FF discount on your choccies!!)

Cath


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Julia/Cath

Cath - goodluck with the weight loss/next cycle of treatment/possible adoption.  It must be hard to make the decision whether to try again or whether to persue adoption.

Julia - goodluck with the injections.

everyone else hope you are all well. am trying to sort out where you all are in terms of treatment...so much going on on here!!

We're off to the ISIS open evening at the end of the June, so if we like it (which by the sounds of it we will) then we'll be hoping to make an appt asap.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

Welcome to the Isis thread piepig. Isis is brilliant, they've been there whenever I've had a stupid question ( Is it ok to dye my hair lol)

Well I have had e/t and they have put back in 2 grade 1 embryo's, 4 cell. I have a pic of them   Now I'm in the dreaded 2ww.

Thank you for all ur well wishes.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats great Jo, fingers crossed for the next 2weeks for you xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blinking 'eck you lot talk for England    Well now i have caught up wit the mammoth amount of posts since yesterday I had better start on my replies!!

Jo Jo - Congratulations on your 8 fertilised eggs, that is fantastic news. Have you had the other 6 frozen? How was the e/c? I hope that you are relaxing and laying down with your feet up and taking it as easy as you can. I have got everything crossed for you

PiePig - Welcome to our thread   we are a good bunch all at different stages of treatment as Isis. In my opinion Isis are fantastic, they are really helpful, never make you feel stupid for asking any questions and they are really lovely people. Their success rates are also above average, fingers crossed for the 3 of us having treatment at the moment, statistics say 1 of us will be lucky     

Cath - Good luck with the show this weekend, I would of loved to of come down but we are going to Bournmouth for the weekend so won't be around. I hope that your weekend is a great success, poor hubby having to work on his birthday   Good luck with Ligherlife, I don't know much about it to be honest but have heard of good results from them. Enjoy your weekend, even if its busy, at least you have your house to yourself when you get home   I think that I sorted the needles out ok, I used the green one to draw up and the grey one to inject with. I think I just paniced a bit when I saw the tiny yellow needle at Isis and then saw the grey one I had at home, it looked a lot bigger but it was fine, thanks xx I have been on the pill for the last 2 months, as you say that could well be why my schedule is different.

Julia - How are you doing with the injections? I hope that they are going well for you. Have you got your baseline scan and other scans booked? We will have to compare times and dates to see if we are there together!! 

Angel - How are you feeling? I am pretty sure that the way you are feeling is totally normal with the drugs we are on. Don't feel too bad about it, I am sure that dh understands and is pretty much ignoring your unusual behaviour, I know that mine is well prepared for it!!! And for goodness sake do not worry for a single second about arranging the meet up, blimey none of us are going anywhere, it does not matter when the meet is, I think that you have more than enough on your mind at the moment. I have got another appt to see Dr Monk next Friday, I am also seeing his wife to start on the breathing techniques. I have not had a chance to 'top the acupuncture' up yet with the associated synario, I have been too busy and not in the right frame of mind, also I am spotting at the moment and they don't like you to do any treatment whilst you have your period do they? Thanks for the support re Dr Monk, its so hard to know what to do.

Well I started my injections this morning and I was totally cacking it. I just looked at the injection for a few minutes totally unable to do anything with it   I finally plucked up the courage to do it and I was totally shocked that I didn't even feel the needle go in   I remember to inject the Buserelin slowly and it stung a little bit but no where like I imagined. Afterwards my leg bled, went bright red and got like a nettle rash on it, I of course totally panicked and thought that I was allergic to the meds   I felt a lot better when I read the leaflet and it said that it was normal and not to worry, phew....... I have got a bruise though from the jab, I had to speak to Isis today re my scan times and I checked with Julia that it was ok. She said it was fine and I would get better at it and the reaction would be less too as I went along, another phew!!

Ok I have got to shoot, I have got to go to bed, we are getting up at 5am so we can get a good head start on the traffic in the morning!!

Have a great weekend, take care

lots of love

Nikola xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girles

I'm back...................safe and sound! 
Well what a week the exhibition was really good totally different from what i normally do  but i really enjoyed it,  We stayed in a 4star hotel in the docklands....really posh, and went to really posh restaurants.......  My Company also had our suppliers from Germany and our Main bosses from Italy with us which i was dreading as i had never met them before and i don't know a word of German or Italian but they were really lovely,  and i've got to say it for the whole week no-one spoke about their kids, no-one asked me if i had any and to be quite honest it was a refreshing change of scenery,  It made me realise that all my friends thats all the ever go on about is their kids!!!! I think thats why i feel out of place a lot of the time.

Well its day 21 for me today and i should have been started d/regging today but still no results through so this month is out the window 

Jo - Congratulations on your 8 fertilized eggs thats really great news, Hope that you have your feet up and taking it easy!  How did you find the EC? Sending you lots of positives 

Tricksy - Glad your injections are going well,  I know the first one i did took me about 15 mins by the time i kept checking everything   I thought i can't be having this every morning but by the end of the week it was taking me about 15 secs,  My leg also used to go like that it continued all the way through d/r its nothing to worry about - Good luck!  whens your baseline?

Angel - How you doing hun?  I know when i was doing treatment i was up and down like a yoyo emotionally, its perfectly natural and normal to feel like you do,  the meds make your hormones like that plus having treatment there is so much riding on it you want it to work so much that it puts pressure on you, DH will understand that its the meds hun, thinking of you i know exactly what your going through.

Cathie - Good luck at Cressing Temple.....its only about 10 mins from where i live, I'll try and get down there on Sunday to see you.  Good luck with your Lighter life - what does that involve - Is it shakes or something?

PiePig - Welcome to the thread,  Theres always someone on here at different stages who can answer any questions.  Isis are really good and if it wasnt for them i would not know abour my blood clotting issue so i can only praise them for after 5 years of other docs telling me i've got unexplained infertility - Isis found the cause.


Cleo- Hope your carpets are all done and your pleased with them,  How did you get on chasing your Isis appt?

Rivka - How you doing hun?  Sending you big hugs   You've been through so much the last few months and its so hard i do know how you feel - thinking of you and i'm glad your appointment went well at the clinic.

Julia - So pleased for you that the cyst is going down you must be thrilled that you can get back on track again hun,  So what happens now do you start stimming?  

Hope i have remembered everyone it was really hard reading a weeks worth of posts.................you guys do natter!!!!

Well have a good weekend all
love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

just did a really long post with lots of personals and lost the lot   .  

the good news is is that i have just had my appointment through from ISIS             I go on the 11th june adn see Dr Gidon lieberman then the fertility nurse. Anyone dealt with hiom before?? is it a him?? Does anyone know how long it will be b4 i start tx?? i have had all my blood tests done and just want to get going.
So happy but very nervous. Just want this to work sooo very much.

Also had a follow up app for my lap and end for the 9th july. finall things are moving!!


Going to post this then post again some personals!! don't want to lose it all!!

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Back again!!!

Lisa - glad that your trip wasn;t as bad as you thought. So sorry your results aren't back yet, i hope they come quickly. the carpets are lovely thanks, it looks like a real home now. I just need a bay to make it complete   .

Jo jo - fantastic news hun on your embies. You take care of yourself and good luck on the 2ww.

Angel - hope you're feeling ok hun. Its an emotional time so you're bound to feel a bit up and down. its all for a good cause. Sending you a   cos you deserve one!!

Cath - hope that its all going well at cressing temple. i used to live in Silver end so know where it is. Is Daisy behaving herself? My friend has just bred her black lab and it has just had 9 puppies   . So tempted to get another one!!

Tricksy - Glad the accunpucture has gone weel. I'm debating whether to go again, i should reall y as i do beleive it helps. Good luck with injections hun.

Rivka - how are you feeling? Hope you're ok.

Julia - glad the cyst has gone hun. Everything back on track now?? Good luck.


Piepig  -welcome to the site hun and good luck with future tx.


Think that's evryone   .

Take care you lovely lot!!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello me lovelys  

Well bloomin   still hasnt arrived   im on day 35 now and she normally arrives by 34, one thing i did notice though this month was that on my persona wee test thingyme whatsit (cant find the words for anything at the moment!!) it didnt show an 'O' for ovulation like it has been, do you think this means i will be late then? im so frustrated with it and i cant be pg cos dh and i been using protection! feeling like jumping up and down to get things moving  

Jojo - hows it going hun? hope your keeping them embies snug and warm and not moving around to much     to you my dear  

Cleo - thanks for the cuddle, i need lots of them at the moment, a freind was being nice to me at a wedding yesterday and made me cry just by being nice, im a wreck   great news on your appointment hun, lets hope you get all your questions answered and you too can have your dreams come true    to you

Lisa - so glad your time away went ok hun, it cant have been easy for you being away from home, i think we can all feel pretty vunerable because of what we go through, i know for me i feel happiest at home. Sorry you couldnt start your tx this month hun, you must be gutted, but lets hope its for a good reason, and when you get your results back you will be able to start asap   to you

Tricksy - sorry you struggled with starting to down reg hun, it is all so complicated and we so want to get it right dont we? you will soon be a dab hand at it   with regard to your association technique, Mrs Monk encouraged me to find the time for it, (obviously not when bleeding) but it is well worth it and i know how hard it is to find the time but she said to me, if you have a baby you will have to find time for it, that made me stop and think!!

Julia - how are you hun?

Cath - hope your w/e is ok, i wish i had your energy to do half of what you do   thinking of you and sending you big  

PiePig - welcome to our thread, we are a wonderful bunch of gals   not that im boasting or anything   you will get lots of support here and on FF as a whole, and ISIS is a lovely place  too   for your treatment when it starts, keep us posted xx

Well best go put some washing out, its another beautiful day   please keep dancing for AF to arrive for me, not sure what happens if shes not here by monday, got scan tuesday??!

Lots of love from a worried Emma  

XXXXX


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hallo everyone, hope you are all enjoying the lovely weather - I am glad it is back. It makes me feel so much better when the sun is shining.  

Debs - I hope you enjoy the open evening at Isis, shame you have to wait over a month to go though. I don't know anything really about egg sharing (too old myself  !) so hope they can give you all the information you need.

Cleo - the cyst is apparently shrinking, and blood tests confirmed it was not the sort to interfere with treatment, so hopefully it won't be a problem. Glad your carpets are nice - make the most of them being nice cos hopefully you will soon have a baby/toddler messing them up! 

Jo - How are you doing? I am thinking about you and sending positive vibes to you. I hope you are taking it nice and easy.

Lisa - Glad you had a good trip, the hotel sounds lovely, especially the nice restaurants!! (Can you tell I love my food? lol!) Sorry you have not had your results through, I hope the next month goes quickly for you so you can start treatment.

Tricksy - Well done on starting your injections - the first one is the worst isn't it. Like you say though, you really cannot even feel the needle, and I don't know why I was so worried! When I started the Menopur I got scared again in case they hurt, but I think having a few layers of fat has helped   My next scan is on Wednesday morning at 9.30am, and then the next one will be on Friday 25th and then Monday 28th, but I have not booked those yet. When are yours? It seems that I am two weeks behind Jo, and you are then two weeks behind me. Hope you had a good weekend in Bournemouth. I know it quite well as my nan lived in Bournemouth and my uncle is in Poole. Hope you enjoyed yourselves.

Cath - It was lovely to meet you and your hubby today, and I have to say that your chocolate is the MOST FANTASTIC CHOCOLATE I have tasted in a very long time! (and I am not just saying that either!!) I would have bought more but I did not want you to think I was too much of a pig the first time you met me! We sat on the grass and I "shared" the bar of chocolate (by shared I mean I gave DH one square lol!) and ate most of the rest of it myself. James are the ears off his chocolate rabbit, and then finished it in the car. I was hoping he would fall asleep so I could finish it off for him, but no such luck! I am going to look up your website in a minute - I could become addicted! I hope the weekend was a lucrative one for you both, and that your hubby enjoyed his birthday. I was surprised how busy it was there. Hope you are not too shattered.

Emma - It is typical isn't it - when you want AF to come, she won't show her face! I had a scan even though AF had not appeared. I was told just to carry on the Buserelin and had to make another scan appointment when she had gone - we needed to get another bottle of Buserelin from Isis, but that was not a problem. What is "association technique" that you are doing? (sorry for being nosey! It sounds interesting though). Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit emotional at the moment. A big hug is being sent to you  . Hope this helps! 

Anyway, I'd best get tea ready (although not really hungry due to all that chocolate lol!). Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.

Take care, 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I meant to say, sorry if I have missed anyone!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Julia, no your not being nosey hun, its good to ask questions   The association technique is for the acupunture, its where you have to use some lint with a smell of perfume on and associate how you felt while having acu i.e smell, sounds, feelings, taste etc and its used as a top up of acupuncture, its only for 10mins a day and they have also given me breathing excercises which are supposed to improve your eggs, somehow! not sure how it works but i do it anyway  

Love Emma xx

ps still no af   well fed up now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Emma sending you the biggest AF dance ever hun to try and get things moving!!                                                                                              

Hope it helps!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all, hope you all had a good weekend  

We had a lovely time down in Bournemouth, well the New Forest really, it was great to spend time with my Nan and Grandad and we popped in and saw dh's parents on the way back too for a quick cuppa. The injections are still going well and I have not found them painful at all really, the thought of it is a lot worse than the actual jab   One thing I have found is that if I inject on the side of my thigh then it hurts a lot more than on the top of my thigh if that makes sense? The only thing I am slightly worried about is that I bleed a tiny amount afterwards and it looks like I lose a bit of the Buserelin, does anyone else get this? 

Emma - this is just for you!!                                 I really hope that af has turned up for you today, I;ve got everything crossed for you. I have not done any associated stuff this weekend as I have been spotting but from today I am going to do it for sure. I am back there on Friday morning for some more electropuncture and to learn some breathing techniques, we will see how it goes.

Julia - Your right about the injections, the thought of them is 10 times worse than the actual thing. I have not had anymore bruises since the first one so fingers crossed I have cracked it   I have not my baseline scan on 5/6 and another on 7/6, so I think that you are right you are two weeks ahead of me and Jo jo is 2 weeks ahead of you, Angel is about in line with you too I think. 

Cleo - I am reserving judgement on the acupunture for a little while. I am a really sceptical person so I will see how I get on with it BUT I came out of there last week floating on air and I felt amazingly relaxed. Its the associated and breathing stuff that I find a bit hard to get my head around but I will give it a good shot and see how I get on! Great news regarding your appt with Isis, you must be thrilled, you can start treatment pretty quickly after your initial appt, fingers crossed for you

gonna have to finish this later, I am at work and I am so going to get caught!!! back later xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. 

Angel -              for af to arrive today.

Julia - it was lovely to meet you as well. Sorry I didn't have much time to chat but v glad you enjoyed the chocs. I wouldn't have thought you were greedy (you could always have blamed dh!) as I live with a chocoholic.

Tricksy - glad you're getting on ok with the jabs. I had the same nettle rash like reaction when I first started - itched like hell for a few hours - but Gemma said it was fine. I also find it easier in the more fleshy parts of my thighs. The sides of my thighs are about part of me not well covered with fat so I find it hurts more if I inject there. 

Lisa - really glad to hear you had a good week, after being so nervous about being away before you went. 

Cleo - great news on the appointment.

Rivka - how are you doing? Hope you had a good weekend.

Jo - how's the 2ww going?    

Hello to anyone I've missed (there will probably be lots of people I've missed). I'm still not v with it as I ended up working through the night on Friday to make sure we had enough stuff for the weekend and am only gradually catching up on my sleep. It was worth it though as we had a really good selection in the end, and I've still got some left over for next weekend despite selling more than we did at the same event last year. 

It was dh's birthday on Saturday though we only managed to celebrate properly last night by going out for a pub dinner with our neighbours.  Dh is now heading to Paris for a few days with a mate who now lives out there so he can have a well deserved rest. I'll miss him but the house needs cleaning and I'm rubbish at housework unless I have the place to myself.

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls, just popped on from work to post that at last   arrived this morning, thank you all so much for the dancing, think it must have worked, I nearly wet myself laughing at all the dancing posts you sent, got some strange looks at work too  

Thanks again, will post more from home later

Byeeeeeee 
Emma xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Emma - WWWWOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOO thank goodness for that, catch up properly later


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I just did a long post and lost it all!!!!!!!!!

Faith is doing well she 10lbs now and 6 weeks old would you believe!!! She has been through the night a couple of times in the last week which is lovely! I am looking forward to when the sun comes out again.

Jojo:

I can't believe you are on the 2ww already how quick has the time gone!! I have everything crossed for you!! xx

Emma:

Glad af has arrived at last, Hope all goes well 4 you hun!!

Tricksy:

Hope you don't get anyside effects from the drugs hun and your cycle goes smoothly.

Cleo:

Glad you have your appointment through, I don't think you will have to wait long to get started as you are all ready to go with your blood tests done.

Lisa:

How are you and dh? Seen any good films lately? I haven't been for months but did buy "In pursuit of happiness" which I enjoyed. Do you watch the Apprentice I think it's been poor this series there is know big characters.

Cathie:

How are your dogs getting on now? Bet Daisy has grown lots. Are you not doing any more treatment and going down the adoption route?

Hi to every1 else hope you are all well.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello everyone again  

Seems strange being happy to see af as this time and last time i was pleased to see her, seems odd after 3years ttc to be wanting her to arrive, anyway shes here now so will go for baseline scan tomorrow at 12.45, hoping all goes well will start stimms weds  

Jojo- hope you are ok hun, i know you text saying how fed up you are ,  try to take your mind off things if you can hun, big  to you xx

Tricksy - glad you had a great w/e, the weather was kind to you. Hope d/regging is going ok for you  

Liz - as always, good to hear you and Faith are ok and she is starting to go through the night, 6 weeks old already? gosh where has that time gone? are you still in contact with Wicklow? 

Sorry but another short post, feeling really tired at the moment and been at work all day and still have a long evening ahead of me   Mrs Monk told me i need to rest more??! not sure how im meant to acheive that  

Hi to everyone else, thanks again for the dancing, really cheered me up on a miserable day  

Lots of love
Emma xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

How we all doing?  I'm only on day 23 and have started spotting already   Don't know what thats all about, got the dragging pain in my stomach so think the old witch will rear her ugly head soon 

Angel - Whoooooooooa Hooooooahhhhhhhhhhh So glad AF has arrived for you hun.......it mush have been the AF dance that everyone sent   Very best of luck for your baseline tomorrow 

Cath - Sorry i didnt get over yesterday, let me know when you do another one there,  Sounds like you need a rest.........NOT housework!

Liz - Great to hear from you hun and that Faith is getting on well, 10lbs and 6 weeks old already have you got any pictures of Faith?, how are you feeling ok?  I loved that "In pursuit of happiness"  Last film i went to see was Fracture that was good,  I'm going to see "Zodiac" this week and can't wait, been really looking forward to this one!
I watch the apprentice, I agree not as good as last year and i hate that snobby snotty B**ch who's stabbing everyone in the back!  Good news is BB starts in a while too..........yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tricksy - Great that you had a nice trip my brother lives in Bournemouth its really nice down there isnt it,  Glad all injections are going well for you....yur right the thought of them is much worse than the doing.

Cleo - Do you reckon you can send me a non Af Dance please  

Julia - You do what i do..........my DH doesnt get a look in with me with chocolate,  I am a Chocoholic!!!!  Good luck and all the best for your next scan on Wednesday.

I think i have remembered everyone  
Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great news emma!!!! Good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me (thats all I seem to do at the mo) Think I'm getting a head cold.

The 2ww is doing my head in, I think the men in white coats should come and take me away to my pink padded cell   and Emma is going to have the cell next to me. Hope all has gone well with todays scan Emma and I'll b having my fingers crossed that u can move onto the next stage.

I hope every1 is well and I do promise to do personals at some stage of this 2week.

Love to every1 xxx

p.s changed my pic to the embies (if it worked) If it upsets any1 let me know and I'll take it off.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.  thanks for the lovely welcome.

just wondered while we're waiting to go to the open evening does anyone have any recommendations of things we should do in preparation for deciding to have treatment?

also when you make your initial appointment how far in the future is it usually?  After all your positive responses we are pretty happy to go with ISIS so the open evening is just to confirm that really.  Just thinking if the first appointment is usually quite a wait maybe we should phone up now and book it so that after the open evening its not too long a wait again? 

Julia - hope the D/R is going ok

Emma - glad to hear AF finally arrived.  hope the scan was ok

JoJo - your embys look lovely, hope you are successful.  How long left of 2ww now?

Cleo - great news about getting your appointment

Tricksey - hope the D/R is going ok

Cath - I'm a total chocoholic, where can I get your chocs from??!!

Lisa - hope all is well with you.  23 days is a very short cycle if AF shows soon!

catch up with you all again soon, and sorry for anyone i've missed  

Debs xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Quick me post im afraid, had baseline scan today and am ready to starting stimming tomorrow, b****y petrified now, think im more worried about the stimming than i was the sniffing, guess ds and dh can look forward to my hormomes balancing out a bit  

Jojo - thanks for being on the other end of the phone listening to my rant, it helped so much hun   your embies look amazing   forgot to tell you that when we pulled up at ISIS today i said to dh, "Jo's embies are in there" and then got all emotional again!! seems strange to think thats where all our potential babies could me made     to us all

Just a quickie girls, sorry
Want you all to know that im thinking of you, lots 
Take Care

Emma xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm back at long last!  For those that don't know me I am the veteran of 3 (failed unfortunately) IVF attempts at the ISIS and I've been absent from this board for the last 2 months due to moving house.  Missed this board like anything (no computer access until last week) but to be honest I think the break has done me good and allowed us to come to some decisions.

So how are you all?  There have been so many messages (and some new members that I don't know) and I can't possibly go back and read through all the messages.  So I'd be really grateful if you could all let me know what's been going on in your lives in the last few months so I'm up to date.

We actually moved out of our old house in early March and had planned on staying with the in-laws for a week or two while we had builders in at the new one. Well that week or two turned into nearly two months!  Luckily we are all still speaking to each other.  It's great to be in our own home again though despite there still being lots of work to do.

No luck here on the ttc naturally front.  But I've heard so many miracle baby stories lately that I can't quite give up yet.  I heard from a lady recently who turned to a surrogate and had twins through her last year.  She amazingly she is now herself pregnant (almost unfair isn't it though I won't envy her having 3 babies with only 13 months between them).

I myself have decided that as we still have two frozen embies in store we are going to give them a try some time later this year (despite the ISIS saying the chances of them defrosting was low).  But until then I'll carry on ttc naturally (got to get some money together).

Look forward to hearing how you're all doing.

Sam

PS Couldn't log on as my old username for some reason


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Debs and Sam

Blown u some   hunnies. Welcome back Sam.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie to say welcome back Sam. We missed you. Glad you're in your new home now even if you do have a lot of work left to do. Nothing quite like having your own space. 

Angel - apart from a bit of bloating I was much happier on stims than d/r. Think the side effects weren't so big so hopefully you'll find it easier as well. Great that things are on course though. 

Piepig - have you read Zita Wests book(s)? I also got Michael Dooley's Fit for Fertility which is really good at explaining what you can do to maximise your chances or at least help you cope when things don't go to plan.  We mostly sell the chocs through farmers markets (Jimmy's Farm 1st Sat in the month and MArks Hall near Coggeshall last Sat of the month are our ones for the summer). And at a farm shop opposite the barn brasserie in great tey.

Jo = you don't sound   just normal for someone on 2ww. 

Really must go now as I need to be up early as the tree surgeon is finally coming around a year after we booked him. At 7.30! 

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

AF turned up this morning - 25 days!!!   

Angel - I found the stimming part easier than d/r, no side-effects and its quicker......does that make sense 

Jo - Sticky vibes to you 

Pie Pig - I had an appointment at Isis last month and i had to wait about a month for it - Good luck

Sam - Hello Stranger...........I've missed you,  I was gonna email you but didnt know if you had access to a computer.  Glad you are all moved in now and your still on speaking terms with the inlaws   What work have you got to do on the house
Have you managed to carry on with the childminding?
Well since you were last on I have had a colcoscopy for my cerival erosion,  they had to take a biopsy and i'm still waiting for results - (5 weeks now)  In the meantime i saw isis to arrange FET but cannot start treatment until i get results through.
Basically this is our last ditch attempt at treatment and then it will be the end of the road for me and DH.  This year is my 7th year of ttc and we just cannot carry on anymore, we will either move on or look more closely at adoption. 

Well thats it for me,  Got the day off today so gonna go and soak up the sun
Love Lisa xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam:

Welcome back hun, Glad to here the house is mostly done. Faith is growing so fast now they are not small for long. She has started to do proper smiles now soooo cute!!!!

Emma:

I found the stims better to. Are you going to get dh to help you I made mine get the injections ready so he was involved. Yes I am still in contact with Ruth we were going to meet up but went into labour with Faith the day before. Then she had Thomas, we are now meeting next Wednesday. She only lives 5 miles away from me what a small world!! Are you 2 friends?

JoJo:

Have you started to analyse every twinge yet? I so hope it works for you.

Lisa:

I think Zodiac looks good 2 you will have to let me know. I am not ready to leave Faith with anyone yet so the Cinema is not possible, Am trying to get a pirate copy so wont have to wait so long. Enjoy the sun today don't get burnt!!

Hi every1 else have a good day.

take care 

Liz xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope that you are all enjoying the sunshine   its soo much nicer than the rain we had last week.

Liz - It must still be sureal for you to have little Faith and ahhh bless her when she smiles, you are an inspiration to us all  

Lisa - So sorry that af has turned up, thats a bummer   Have you been sunbathing today? lucky you, I have been at work all day. 

Cath - how did the tree surgeon get on? i think its facinating to watch them climb the trees like monkeys   we need to get our guy back next year as the trees have grown so much and its starting to shade the garden again  

Sam - long time no hear   good to hear that you are now settled in your house, it must be lovely to have your own space and of course a lot easier if you are ttc   I am finally starting my tx at Isis now, I have been d'ring since last friday and due to start stimming on 6th June. Good luck with you ttc naturally and saving for your frosties of course

Angel - How did you get on with the stimming? was it ok? are you injecting in your tummy. I hope it does not hurt and you are coping ok and your hormones are settling down

Pie Pig - the open evening will come round really quickly for Isis and you will be starting treatment before you even know it. I am getting on well with the d'ring, no side effects yet!

Jo Jo - How'd you feeling? when is your 2WW finished? you must be testing next week  I hope you are coping ok and not going too crazy. have you had any symptoms at all? 

Hi to Juliapeaches, Cleo and anyone else I have missed, there are so many of us now its hard to keep up!!

I am getting on fine with the d'ring injections. I seem to of found the front of my thighs are the best place and to be honest it doesn't hurt at all. I have had 6 injections now and I am not aware of any side effects yet, when did yours all start, if at all? My af has been really strange though. I was on the pill still when I started d'ring and I started spotting on the wednesday/thursday/friday (started d'ring on friday) then nothing and now today I have started spotting again   goodness knows whats going on there, I just know it all needs to come out so I have a nice fresh lining ready for those little embys  to implant  

ok, gotta dash, have a good day, take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all - just a quickie

I have had my CD3 blood tests done by my GP earlier this month, but I was wondering will ISIS be able to use these results or will they want them repeated and charge us??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi there this is all new to me not sure what happens next or what to do feeling very scared and not sure what the future holds.dont think my husband is copping with the news worried about him.                good luck to all u guys starting ivf.think we have got a long way to go.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning all

Piepig - Isis will be able to use them at least they did with me as they have only just been done by your GP,  sometimes they get you to do day 21 blood tests too so you might have to have them done.

Liz - Zodiac was brilliant but i got confused a bit with all the names and dates so need to watch it again,  its 3 hours long though so got bumache   Jake Gyllenhall made up for it though.........he is soooooooo fit!!!!! 

Tricksy - I've been sunbathing and got a red nose now    My last day off today back to work tomorrow..............groan!!!!!!!!

Byseeeeee byeeeeeeeeeeee
Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Wilson's:

What have you been diagnosed with hun. We had male factor and my dh did blame himself at first but i just kept telling him that what ever the problem it's a joint thing and we will over come it together, and now we have a beautiful baby girl. 

Lisa:

3 hours long!!!!! Thats long for a thriller. I often need to watch things twice to get every thing.

Tricksy:

It is still surreal, I look in the mirror when I'm holding her and can't believe she is mine. Glad you are finding the injections not to bad and are not getting side effects. You deserve a smooth run after all you have been through this year.

Take care

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Piepig - ISIS are great with blood tests. We needed the HIV and something else doing for the last cycle and rather than charge us they sent a letter to the GP requesting they be done through them so we didn't have to pay. That's one of the good things about ISIS, they are aware of how IVF etc can strain the finances so will find ways to save a few quid here and there where they can.

Lisa - enjoy your day off today.

Welcome thewilsons. We spoke in chat the other night (I come up as MattB in there though). Glad to see you've found us now. Any news from the hospital about your appointment yet? That's the frustrating part - waiting to get seen - as the clinic is oversubscribed. Once you're in though things start to move a lot faster and Dr Marfleet is very good.

Tricksy - glad you're doing ok with the injections. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Am finally taking a day off today after 3 days with dh away and Daisy in hyperactive mode. I got most of the housework done which was good but now feel like I need to sleep for a week. Popping down to London for a speed visit to a trade fair and then maybe a coffee with my sister before heading back home to crash out for the evening. 

Hope you all have a good day

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Sam - welcome back! Glad you're moving to your own house alreday, and lots of luck with ttc naturally   I am now doing accupuncture and herbs with a Chinese doctor, also taking baby aspirin an vitamin B complex, and ttc naturally (not been that good this month - didn't really watch the dates that closely and had too much to drink   - so will see). Had an appt at the local hospital, they will give me heparin when I'm pg. The plan is ttc naturally this summer, then we have another appt at the hospital end of August, if not pg yet then will discuss what they recommend as tx - iui or more ivf.

Cathie - hope you enjoy your day in London. Has dh gone on a work thing?

Tricksy - I'm glad you're feeling fine with d/regging, maybe you'll be lucky and no side effects. I also had a weird and lighter than usual af while d/regging, maybe it's the meds? Keep up the good work!

Lisa - hope you enjoyed your day off - it's so nice now when it's sunny again.

Liz - how lovely Faith is smiling, so sweet.

Angel - I found stimming easier tahn d/regging, so hope it's okay for you too.

thewilsons - welcome! Everyone is very friendly here, hope it helps you make sense of things. It's a lot to take in I know.

Jo - not long till you test, os best of luck.

Good news is that I got a new job. It'll be 3 days a week, so it means I can still do some free-lance work at home and also be flexible for accu etc. Starting 11 June (after going on a short break to St Andrews with dh - roll on seaside walks  ).
Haven't really watched the dates etc. that closely this month, so wonder if I could hope for anything? Anyway I probably needed some time off the rollercoaster, we've been entertaining and going out quite a lot in the last couple of weeks which was good and helps in feeling 'normal'. I still had very frequent days feeling low and despressed. Hopefully a new job wll help, by having something new to concentrate on. 

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say a quick hallo. I am feeling shattered tonight - have been hosting a birthday party for twelve three year olds today so exhausted now. 

Stimulation is going well - had scan on Wednesday and I have 12 follicles on one side and 8 on the other, so things are going well. Another scan tommorow so I shall keep you informed.

Sorry for no personals - I will write again tomorrow.

Take care everyone,

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi again ladies,

This thread is so busy since I was last regularly on here that I can't keep up with all the chatter.  It is good to see that we have a few people cycling at one time (quite rare on here I think).


Julia - Not sure that we have "met" before so I just wanted to say good luck with this cycle.  Is it your first?

Lisa - I remember just before I moved you had had your cervical erosion picked up.  Hope you get the results through soon and that there is no delay with you cycling (they do say this is a very good time of year to cycle).  No I haven't been able to continue with the childminding which is a big problem.  I honestly (but very naively) thought it would only take us a few weeks to sort out the house but in the end we ended up knocking down walls etc and it has just taken much longer than expected.  And I'm not sure when I will be able to work again because the house is still not safe enough for children.  Are you still on the Metformin?

Liz - Sounds like you are really enjoying motherhood.  Give Faith a kiss for me.  So is the ttc business all over for you (or is it too soon to ask that question)?

Cathie - I see you have got a new "baby" too.  Hope she/he gives you lots of fun and love.  I'm quite surprised to hear you are already considering your ttc days are over.  Is there any specific reason for that or have you just had enough?  And I see you are another one who has been diagnosed with "raised blood clotting".  I think that must make over half of us on here.

Rivka - Good luck with the ttc naturally.  I'm just taking the Metformin, baby aspirin, multi vitamins and fish oils.  Unfortunately I've got in the bad habit of drinking alcohol every single night.  I know this isn't a good thing but it does show my more relaxed state of mind towards ttc and that can't be a bad thing.  Congrats on the new job and good luck with the acupuncture.

Thewilsons - I know it is hard just starting out on the IVF path but a group like this really can help.  And strange as it may seem I am actually quite envious of you at the moment because I am at the end of the road and sometimes wish I could go back a few years and get all that hope back.  It's not easy but with support like from this group not as bad as it seems.

Piepig - I don't think we have chatted either so you must be another new member.  I am sure the ISIS will use your cd3s from the doctors.

Tricksy - Good luck with this cycle.  I think you have a really great chance of it working.  I think like me you have been a member of this thread since it started (can't remember who did that) but finally you are here and starting.  Are you injecting or sniffing to dr?

Jo - Not sure if this is a medicated or natural cycle for you but good luck.  What are bubbles by the way?

Emma - Good luck with your cycle too.

Cleo - Are you still around?

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

PS  Think I'm about 10dpo and as usual with little hope for this month.  Thought I would mention it though because if I don't it will be like totally throwing the towel in!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi All,

what glorious weather!!! really cheers you up  . I am loving having fridays off, we're going o london today to see spamalot. Hope its funny as i'm afraid to say i', nopt much of a monty python fan.

Sam -    welcome back!! Yes i'm still around. I have finally got my app through from ISIS and will be going there on 11th June. Already hd all my HIV tests etc done so hopefully things will get moving quickly. How's the house going, is there still alot to do?

Rivka  -          well done hun on your new job. 3 days a week sounds bliss. A little break away sounds lovely too. Me and Dh long to feel normal but little chance of doing anything like that for a few months because of IVF. But i won't moan as it could get us what we long for. Keeping busy does help, thats what i try to do.

Lisa - hi hun, any news yet?? You picked a great time to be off work as the weather has been fab. Sorry about your burnt nose!! Sorry af showed up hun, i hate it when she's early (which mine generally is recently). 

Liz - how's little faith?? Hope you're both well.

Julia - good news about your follies and good luck with your scan.

the wilsons - we chatted the other night in chat, glad you decided to join us. Its really hard when you're first diagnosed but when things get moving it gets easier. This site and this thread are brilliant for support and information. We have all, or are all ,going through what you are so we do understand, and as Liz says there is hope as she has a beautiful baby girl!

Jo - how yu feeling?? Not long now hun.

tricksy - hi hun, how are the injections going? Hope you're feeling ok.

CathB  - glad you're taking some time off, you seem to have been working so hard recently. Enjoy your day.

Angel - hi hun hope you're ok??

Hi Pie pig!!

Think that's everyone, a big sorry if i have missed anyone. There are just too many of us now!!!

Right off to london now, 

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Sam - what's Metformin?   I must admit I've been drinking too often lately, not a lot but as I said we've been entertaining and going out with friends a lot so it's a drink or two every time. That's why I thought I haven't got much chnaces this month ... But then as you say maybe it relaxes you and does the trick? Good luck with your cycle, not over before the fat lady sings  

Cleo - Enjoy Spamalot - hope it's funny, and such a nice day to have time off!

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey all!! 

weather has been lovely...really cheers me up.  Am off to see dirty dancing tomorrow - can't wait!!  Working on sunday and monday but seeing as its supposed to rain it not so bad.

Rivka - congrats on new job.  i don't think having a couple of drinks will affect your chances too much.  like you say i imagine being more relaxed actually helps.

Cleo - have fun in London. great to hear you got your appointment.  Is that your first one at ISIS (sorry tried looking back but couldn't work it out)?  are you seeing the nurse or the fertility specialist?

Sam - hi don't know you yet but hope all goes well with the home improvements.

Julia - hope the scan went well.  you sound like the treatment is working well - not that I know much about these things lol! lots of follicles sounds good though.  hope you've recovered after the kids party.

cath - hope london was fun and not too tiring!  Thanks for the reassurance that we can save money by using GPs blood tests - every little helps.

Lisa - had day 21 blood test done today so thanks for your advice.

Wilsons - welcome. hope things are ok with you. we also only found out relatively recently that we have a problem so i can totally understand how you feel when you read other peoples stories and realise how far you have to go.  Goodluck though. let us know how you get on.

tricksey - hope Dring is still going ok.

Liz - Hi

think thats everyone....taken forever to type this.

have a fantastic B/H weekend everyone

Debs xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

me again!!! We had a fab day in London, Spamalot is hilarious and i will definatly be watching the Monty Python films now. 

Sam and rivka  - i just read your post about drinking alcohol. I must admitt that i am partial to a drinky  . Last month i gave up for a whole month (it was very very hard). But i wanted to try it and see if it would make any difference...it didn't. 

So unfortunalty i have been drinking far too much this month, and as you say Rivka we too have been going out loads/enertaining and it all means having a drink. Especially as it is the summer months.

Since xmas we have tried to stop drinking through the week, as we got into the habit of having a glass or 3!!! of an evening. But at certain times of the month i.e when we find out i'm not pregnant, we tend to go off the rails a bit. 

Feeling a bit bad about it though as i noticed on the forms i have to fill out for ISIS it asks how much alcohol i drink   . Of course when i start tx i will give up completely. I agree wth you though Sam it helps you relax and forget about the ttc bit, although do feel a bit guilty about it!!! But not sure what i will put on the form!!! 

Lisa - very bizarre!!! I had a dream about you last night!!! I know its wierd but thought i would tell you anyway   . iIdreamt that i was really upset about ttc so i phoned you up and you came over and we had a chat about it all..... You helped quite alot, thanks  


piepig -  i'm seeing Dr Leiberman ( ithink thats his name) then i see the fertility nurse. Not sure exactly what will be happening but i am exopecting that i will be starting IVF as i have just had a lap and endo lasered and i have had all my HIV etc tests done. Not long to wait now as its on the 11th june.
Hi to everyone else, enjoy your weekends. Don't think the weather is going to last  

lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning! Dh is manning the market stall on his own so I have time to chill a bit before I head to Andover for my friends hen party. Just a quickie though as I have to dig out the futon matress to take with me. Not sure how I'm going to get it in the car but will give it a go.

Cleo/Rivka/Sam - a friend of mine was ttc for ages, and had one miscarriage. She did everything by the book but after a couple of years had enough and started having wine again. She was pregnant within a month and now has two healthy boys. I don't think it makes that much difference when ttc naturally and as you say, it can help you to relax.

SAying all that though, I still don't drink much and I'm about to do the Lighterlife diet rather than be sensible and join weightwatchers properly. Just so I can get to a point where we can decide about tx sooner.  

Hope you all have an excellent weekend. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Just did a post and lost it all  ...........so here we go again,  Wheres the nice weather gone   I wanted to top up my redness  

Cleo - Glad you had a great day in London and Spamalot was good.  Your dream........how weird   Glad i helped though     seriously though if you ever fancy a chat give me a shout.
The drinking side i used to drink a lot then about 3 years ago i gave up because of ttc and it didnt help at all,  saying that now though i have completely lost the taste for it but i think sometimes i should drink just to help me relax a bit.

Cath -Have a great hen party and how was London?  A well deserved break for you me thinks!

Piepig - How was dirty dancing?  I LUV that film!!!

Sam - Sorry you havent been able tocarry on with the childminding,  Have you taken before photos of the house?  Good luck with the ttc - I am on the same wavelength as you hun..........i'm still hanging on to that little bit of hope! I'm still on Metformin and aspirin and went to isis last month and they said carry on with them as they should help.

Rivka - Congratulations on your new job!!!  I found it was the best thing i did last year was start a new job because no-one knows my history there about ivf or miscarriage so no-one asks anything about kids plus learning a new job keeps your mind of things so good luck!!!

Julia - so glad stimming is going well and you have some lovely follies!  When is EC planned for?  Sending you lots of positives  

Angel - Hows stimming going?  Sending you lots of positives 

Tricksy - Hows the d/r going?  Hope all ok

Jo - Hope your 2ww is going well for you and your not finding it too stressful - I found this part the worse bit, thinking of you and sending you lots of positives 

Liz - Another film that looks good is "Paradise Lost"  it looks really scarey even the trailer made me jump!!!  Are you watching BB this year?

The Wilsons - Welcome to the board

Have i forgot anyone.............Apologies if i have i cant keep up and my fingers are killing me as i just did one long post and blo**y lost it!!! 

Have a great Bank holiday everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

What a grey day! Hope we get some sunshine this Bank Holiday. 

I feel like testing today, which is   because I'm only on day 21, it's just that I would like it so much to work! Maybe I'll be lucky like Cathie's friend? Good excuse to have another drinky this evening  

Lisa - probably just as well that you don't drink, surely it's healthier. I agree that it'll be great to go to work where nobody knows about ttc and miscarriages, I'm actualy looking forward to meeting new people and a new job to learn.

Cathie - have a lovely hen party! It sounds like a grown up sleepover with the futon in the car  , hope it's lots of laughts.

Cleo - glad you had a good day in London. Good luck for 11 June! It's also when I start my new job.

PiePig - hope you enjoyed Dirty Dancing - if it's as good as the film than great, I loved the film.

Tricksy - hope d/regging is okay.

Sam - pity you couldn't continue with childminding, hope the work on the house is over soon and you can enjpy your new home.

Angel - how are you feeling?

Jo - hope you're coping with the 2ww stress, and lots of luck  

Hello everyone else!

Enjoy the Bank Holiday,

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

Faith has a tummy bug and has had diarrhoea which is very scary as she is so small she is off her bottle 2. I have been in tears all day even though she is quite fine in herself. Can't bear the thought of her being ill.

Rivka:

Well done on the new job sounds perfect for you, with the flexibility. It's nice to feel normal for a little while ttc really does take its toll.

Sam:

We have differently decided no more treatment this was are last go so we already made that choice. I am thinking about donating my eggs again though. When I went for my 6 week check he asked about contraception but I said if it happens naturally it would be a blessing and a miracle. It is nice to think I wont need to worry about taking the pill.

Lisa:

Not heard of that 1. I am going to start BB but read that they are putting lots of gays in there not that i have a problem with gays but I'm not sure if it is going to make it better. Will probably get hooked as normal!!!!!!!!

Cleo:

Glad you had a nice time in London DH hates it there but I love going.

Hope every1 cycling at the mo are well good luck to you all!!!

Take care 
Liz xx xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[fly]Hi everyone![/fly]

Sorry I have not been on for ages - I have been feeling quite tired lately and a bit worried about the next few weeks.

Lisa - I agree, where has the sun gone? I could get used to sitting in the sun too! Do I remember right that you do Reiki? I had some last week. It was a lovely feeling, I felt really safe, if you know what I mean. As soon as it was over I burst into tears - very strange! I was taken forward in time apparently to help my body deal with the egg collection on Wednesday. I felt really good afterwards, so hope it helped.

Cleo - Glad you enjoyed Spamalot. It sounds like a lot of fun. Is Dr Leiberman the new consultant at Isis? Apparently there is a new consultant there, who I think will be doing our treatment too. Is he nice? As long as they get the results we want, I don't care who I see really!

Piepig - hope you enjoyed Dirty Dancing - it seems everyone is going out enjoying themselves this weekend! Don't work too hard Sunday and Monday though.

Tricksy - glad the down regging is going well, and that you have not had any side effects. I did not have any either, and now I am stimming the only side effect I am having is feeling tired. Glad that it is going well for you.

Sam - Hallo! Nice to meet you. I am Julia, aged 38 and a half, with one son aged 3, with the help of Clomid due to PCOS. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage last year and since have not been able to conceive - and now found out DH has low motility sperm. We are now having ICSI, and egg collection is scheduled for next week. Glad you are back on the board 

Jo - are you going crazy yet during your 2WW? Funny how two weeks can fly by when you are on holiday, but waiting for something so important can seem like a lifetime. Everything is crossed for you.

Rivka - Congratulations on the new job - and the break away sounds lovely too. That is worth celebrating with a drink or two - have one for me too!

Liz - Sorry to hear Faith has been unwell, it is so worrying isn't it. At one point last Christmas we took James to the walk in centre every day for three days as we were worried about his chest infection, but the doctors don't mind and it is best to be safe than sorry. Try not to get too upset (easier said than done). It is so hard when they are so young as you don't know what to do for them for the best. Big hugs for you  and Faith 

TheWilsons - Welcome to the post. Glad you could join us. We are all really nice on here 

Cathie - I hope you are enjoying the hen night. It sounds like lots of fun! Hope you don't have too much of a hangover tomorrow!

Emma - hope your stimming is going okay and that you are feeling okay too. Let us know how you are getting on.

I hope I have not missed anyone - I am losing it a bit these days, and I am doing stupid things - I lost my purse this morning, and DH found it in my bag after me being frantic for an hour.

Stimming is going okay, although I am starting to worry. The scan on Wednesday showed 20 follicles on both sides, but the one on Friday showed 20 follicles on one side and 18 on the other - Julie said we were at the stage when they would start to get worried about hyperstimulation . I have a blood test which apparently was okay and she had a word with the consultant, so I am to continue on the same dose of medication. I have another scan on Monday so hope all is well then. I am feeling really tired all the time now, so I am looking forward to the threatment being over.

Have a good weekend everyone, and hope you are all okay.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Just a quickie to let you know im thinking of you all, but not feeling up to personals. Feeling incredibly tired during stimming, hormones have settled a bit but just so so tired   got first stimming scan weds, so hope all is well.

Hope to feel better soon

Love to all
Emma  


ps what a miserable day? i expect tomorrow will be the same


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy bank holiday weekend - despite the miserable weather.  can't believe how it has poured down.

Liz - I am sorry that Faith is ill.  She is so young to get a tummy bug so I hope she recovers soon.

Julia - I too have PCOS and had the worry of hyperstimulation each fresh IVF I did.  The first time I got 36 eggs and I had to have them all frozen but the next time they coasted me for a few days to get my hormones down so was able to go ahead.  Hopefully everything will be OK for you.

Hello to everyone else.  sorry but don't have time for personals but in any case I think we did once agree that we were all happy not to write them all the time.

Sam

PS  I am afraid I went out with the girls last night and once again had a few beers too many.  I certainly am relaxed nowadays.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Such a wet weekend. DH under the weather and has a lot of work to finish, I've also been working today, so nothing exciting. But then we'll have our St Andrews break soon, so something nice to look forward to.

Liz - sorry Faith is unwell, it must be such a worry for you. Hopefully she'll be better soon. They do tend to be ill a lot, the little ones ...

Sam - relaxed is key word here too! I somehow feel I deserve to be pampered after all the hard time, I think you desrve it too, and hopefully relaxing will get us where we want to be.

Julia - good luck for Wednesday   ISIS are very good in monitoring hyperstimmulation, I was bprder line with my ivf and they monitored my meds ever so slightly so I was able to go to plan with e/c and e/t, so you're in good hands.

Angel - sorry you're not feeling perky, to be expected I'm afraid with all these meds ... take care.

Tricksy - hope d/regging still okay. Do you still manage to ride your horse?

Cathie and PiePig - hope you're enjoying your going out plans. 

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi guys sorry i havent replied sooner been working lots and out for dinner the last couple of nights.have any off you tried out the new resturant in the high stree next to clowns?its called coco cobana (cant spell it sorry) anyway its fantastic and worth the the money(good if ur not a vegie).just wanted to say thanks for all ur kind words and support this site is amazing and im very glad i found it and i hpoe to make some good friends out of this. .i didnt say much about myself last time so here we go my name is shelley im 27 me and my husband have been together for 9 yrs and married for 4yrs in june im a hairdresser love my job.  we have been trying for a baby for about 13 mounths not long i no!! but something was telling me we need to get tested and as it turns out my hubby has a very low sperm count of just 1 million  abit off a shock as you think this wont happen to us).still waiting to spk to someone as no-one has explained anything to us yet and we are feeling very confused and scared as to what might happen i find out my blood results and having a smer or inturnal in june so i hope all is well there.anyway sorry if i have board you i get like that sometimes so sorry.would love to hear abit more about you all,and i hope i can remember all ur names to, but there are so many off you.cant belive this weather it sucks especialy as ive been at work all week and its been lovely we have lit our fire tonight how sad but our puppy loves it (oh she is a chocolate brown shar-pei called kia only 9 mounths old)love her so much.anyway hope to hear from you all soon sorry this is long winded.have a good bank holiday.luv shelley.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well I am in shock because this morning I got a BFP!  Can't believe it - but all I can feel at the moment is fear.  I wish I could be one of those lucky people who get a BFP and just feel excitement but I'm afraid that after 4 years of ttc and my miscarriage last year I am just terrified.

And I have been drinking so much alchohol!  In fact yesterday I had a hangover from Saturday night.  A few hours before I went out on Saturday I started bleeding so of course I assumed it was AF and went out and drowned my sorrows.  It was only when I got home that night (and went to change my tampon -sorry if tmi) that I saw there was no more bleeding.  I waited for it to start again but it didn't so tested this morning - and BFP (faint but definitely there).

So now I am just worried (sorry to sound so miserable about it all) and knicker checking every few minutes.  Elated too of course and just wanted to come on here and tell you all.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG OMG Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am in tears here!!! I am so happy for you hun. I know you must be so scared but it's a BFP. 
What do you do next? Ring clinic or go to Doc's? I have everything crossed for you I'm really believe this has to go well for you hun. Do you have to take some other drugs? Make sure they take care of you don't take any crap!!

This has made a very wet weekend perfect!!

Faith has not had any diorrhea for 24 hours so hopfully that will be it now. The stress doesn't stop when you get a BFP!!!!

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam thats fantastic news hun, im so so happy for you. Take it easy and stay positive       

Love to you
Emma xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam - OMG!!!!  Congratulations Sam       I know how you are feeling i would be feeling exactly the same, your in shock to get the BFP then it goes to fear because of what you've been through,  the bleeding must be inplantation,
have you got any clexane left?  What are you going to do now?  Thinking of you hun  

Liz - Glad Faith is getting better hun

Julia - How are you doing?  Hope the tiredness goes soon for you,  Good luck with your scan today, thinking of you!  
Yes i do Reiki along with reflexology and massage but unfortunately have never got round to doing it for a living but i love doing treatment  Reiki is lovely and relaxing, don't worry about the crying at the end of the treatment that happens to quite a lot of people as it is a relise thing that happens,  if you ever want a top up or want to talk about it give me a shout.  Got everything crossed for you!! 

Shelley - Hi and Welcome to the board!  Wish i had known you were a hairdresser about a month ago i went to a hairdressers and she really ballsed up my hair,  it was really long and to fix it i had to go to another hairdressers and get it cut into a bob.........which i love now but at the time it was horrendous!
I luv Shar-pei's they look so cute with all that skin...........bless!

This weather is PANTS!!!! 

love Lisa x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Sam - congratulations, great great news!!!       
I'm so happy for you. Of course I know how you feel, you must be afraid after all your bad experience. But now this all should be in the past, and you're beginning a new life now! As everyone said, make sure they take care of you. You'll probably need Clexane, right? What are you planning? Thinking of you, you really made my day! Take care hun.

Rivka x


----------



## Laura01 (Apr 29, 2007)

hiya,

I have just had my first appt at ISIS on Thursday.  I was just wondering if all of you guys who chat together have all had treatment there?  I dont know anyone else who has been to ISIS and feel abit scared about it all as this is our first time trying IVF.  It would be good to hear about your experiences too. xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi you lovely ladies!!!

What miserable weather!!!   

Sam -         Congratulations hun!!!! wow what good news. I can imagine how hard it is and that you must be scared. but you must think postively and enjoy it!! So made up for you. I don't feel as bad about having a drink now!!!! My BFP must be just round the corner!!! Wishing you all the best for a happy, healthy 9 months and beyond!!!

Shelley - OMG hun i didn't click that it was you i was chatting to! DH said that he had mentioned this site to you. Sorry to hear your news hun, its hard when you first know that something. But now you know that there is a problem you can get help and move things forward. You're cutting my hair on wednesday so we can catch up then. I've sent you a pm.

liz  -how's faith doing?? Hope she is ok.

Tricksy - hows tx going? I'm going to try and arrange accupuncture this week as i will be starting tx soon. Could you give me the details of the one you see?? Costs and what they do etc

Lisa - thanks for the offer of a chat, my dream seemed so real!! How bizarre!  I should have recommended shelley to you, she is a fab hairdresser!! She does mine and dh's.

Laura - welcome to the thread. I have my 1st app at ISIS on june 11th so we could be going together!! I'm scared too but so happy to be starting and now be given a real opportunity to have a baby.

Hi to everone else. I hope the weather gets better, i'm off for a week now!!

Lots of love cleo.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Laura:

Welcome to the thread. I had 1 icsi 1 frozen and 1 eggshare icsi all at Isis. The last cycle resulted in my beautiful daughter Faith who is 7 weeks old 2morrow. I have only good things to say about  the clinic the nurses are lovely and Terry the embryologist is very experienced. What are your fertility issues? 

Hope you all didn't get to wet this weekend!!

Liz xx xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

*[fly][/fly]CONGRATULATIONS SAM!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS!!!    

Liz, good to hear Faith is on the mend 

Shelley, it is good to hear rave reviews about your hairdressing skills - I may need to come and visit you! Thanks for the tip about that new restaurant, DH suggested going there so we may try it some time soon.

Cleo, fingers crossed that the weather cheers up for your week off, it is certainly depressing, all this rain 

Lisa, thanks for the info re Reiki, I shall keep you in mind, as I feel I need some de-stressing at the moment!

Laura, welcome to the thread. I am sure we all agree on here that Isis are lovely. This is also our first attempt at IVF. What are the plans for your treatment?

Hallo to everyone else. Hope this weather is not dampening your holiday weekend too much.

I had another scan today and, as suspected, there are lots and lots of follicles, to the point where treatment is going to be delayed for a while whilst I "coast" for a few days to get the hormone levels down. They said there is a real risk of hyperstimulation, even after egg collection, which would mean the eggs would have to be frozen to be implanted at a later date. I am feeling really fed up about it, as I just want the treatment to happen now, being so close, but also I realise that hyperstimulation can be very dangerous so don't want to go ahead if it will cause any problems. 

Anyway, enough doom and gloom from me. I am off for a good cry and hopefully I will feel a bit better afterwards.

Take care everyone. Well done again Sam!!

Love Julia xxxx*


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Evening Ladies, my goodness there are so many new posts and new people too  Welcome to all newbies, the more the merrier in here. We are all lovely people  at different stages of treatment as Isis and all have advise and support to offer 

Sam - Oh My Flipping God - You must to totally and utterly amazed, shocked and over joyed      *CONGRATULATIONS!!!! * here is lots of     for you. Have you rung Isis? I am sure they offer emergency services out of hours, I am sure they would not mind giving you some advise until you can see you doctor. Are you taking any Asprin or Clexane? I have got everything crossed for you and I'm hoping and praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you. How far are you?

Liz - I am so pleased that Faith is better, I know how much I worry when my horse is poorly  it must be hundreds of times worse when its your baby, I hope that she is back to her normal self again now

Cleo - I am seeing Dr Michael Monk for my treatment. Although he does Acupunture I am have Electropuncture and Mind and Body treatment. A course they specifically run for IVF. They were recommended by Isis and they also go to their open evenings so you may see them there is you go to the next one. I have only had 2 treatments so far and I have to say that I am feeling really relaxed, I do not know if it is the treatment or mind over matter but its keeping my chilled and thats the main thing. The only draw back is it is not cheap, the first treatment was £130 (all sessions are for at least an hour) and that was for Electropuncture and some mind and body treatment, subsequent treatments are £102 and are again a mixture of both treatments. I had the first one, then the 2nd was a week after and my next one is 2 weeks after that. I have been taught some breathing techniques and while you feel a bit of a nana doing them the chill you get from them is amazing. His telephone no is 01206 211370

Laura - Welcome to the thread and our little clique  I am just starting my 1st IVF treatment at Isis, I have been down regulating for just over a week now and its fine. I start stimming next week and egg collection is scheduled for 20th June. Everyone as Isis is wonderful, I can not fault them at all. What is the cause of your infertility?

Lisa - How are you hun? What a washout weekend its been. I know how annoying it is to lose posts, it seems to happen quite regularly to me and I am sure I posted a long post the other night and its not here  goodness knows where that went. Do you do Reiki? I must confess to not knowing very much about it, tell me more!!

Shelley - Welcome to the thread too. Thank goodness you have a sixth sense and got tested sooner rather than later, you could of been trying for a long time and wasted many many months. Have you got an appointment at Isis yet? (sorry if you have already said) I love Shar-pei's, they are so so cute, I am sure he is your baby for now!

Rivka - Hi hun, how are you? we must get together again soon, when the weather is good so we can sit outside again and yack the afternoon away!! D/r'ing is still going really well. Still no side effects (touch wood) and I am feeling really good. I have not ridden this week but thats due to the rain, I don't ride in the rain, no need at all  neither of us enjoy it so no point. I might go out for a quickie tomorrow after work if its nice. I'm hoping for some sun so I can get out quite a bit before e/t as I'm not allowed to ride during the 2WW. How long until you holiday?

Angel - Are you feeling any better today? Its so hard to keep your chin up when hormones are involved  you can't just put a brave face on can you. Fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday, I am sure you will be fine and have lots of lovely follicles growing

Juliapeaches - How is the stimming going? 40 follicles   flipping heck that is an amazing amount, you must be very pleased. How is the tiredess now? I have got everything crossed for you - Just read your last post & need to say a bit more! try not to worry about hyperstimulation, drink loads of water and relax, don't cry, you will be fine, as will your follies. Keep us posted on your scans, good luck xxx

PiePig - What did you think of Dirty Dancing? I went to see it on Friday evening with my best friend. I have to confess that I was really disappointed with the first half of it, I thought that it was going to be a musical rather than a stage show. The second half was a lot better but I still wish that they had sung more, their voices were amazing and my mate and I still cried out eyes out   at the end. We went shopping to Bond Street & Regents street too and i spent an obsene amount of money in Loius Vuitton  on a new handbag and purse, I am so pleased with it, its is so so sexy. We had a great day out, hope you did too

Cath - How was your Hen Weekend? it sounds like everyone has had a good weekend, chilling out, getting sozzled and having fun  just what Bank Holidays should be all about

Cleo - Glad you enjoyed your jaunt to London too, I think that Spamalot was at a theatre round the corner to Dirty Dancing (it was at the Aldwych just round the corner to Covent Garden) Don't worry too much about drinking, lots and lots of people fall pregnant whilst they are on drinking weekends or periods and it does no harm at all. I read somewhere that the baby does not take anything from Mum until you are 6 weeks pregnant so you will know before any damage can be done. I think I need to drink more!!

I am pretty sure that I have covered everyone, if I have missed you then I am sorry, there are so many of us on here now its easy to miss someone. Gotta go now, this post has taken me ages and dinner is ready.

Catch up again soon, take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies
      cant belive this just done a really long post but it hasnt come up how anoying  .anyway here we go again.cant belive this weather its rubbish been in all day evev lit the fire again today,kia loves it.

    cloe31.hello hun so glad i actually no someone on here,it would be graet if u could go through all the meanings (short cut words)cant wait to cu on wednesday.

      sam.  so pleased for u.good luck and take care keep us all informed.

      julia.at least now you now no where to come to get your hair done ur more than welcome.and dont be so hard on yourself no its easier said then done but it will work out just try to stay positive we are all here for u.take care hun.  .

      laura.welcome this thread is fantastic everyone here really makes you feel welcome.there is so much information and help.if you do bump into cloe31 she is lovely and will really help u through.good luck take care   .

    trisky.kia is lovely (puppy)yes she is my baby i will have to put some photos on here u will fall in love with her but looks can deceiving!! no only joking still got some work to do with her she is perfect at home but abit naughty out walking we will get there she is only 9 mounths old bless.

to everyone els hpoe you all had a good bank holiday weekend sorry if i missed anyone.hoping there will be a letter in the post tomorrow about an appointment as we need some answers now especialy dh needs to know.fingers crossed.well good night .luv shelley.x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well what a miserable weekend weather-wise! 

Dirty Dancing was great fun, not as good as perhaps I'd hoped it would be but I still enjoyed it.

Sam - Congratulations, you must be over the moon!!!    

Shelley - we are male factor problems too, too few to count apparantly!!  We also only found out fairly recently and are still waiting for any referral to come through from our doctor which is why we have decided to probably go private.....if it takes over a month just to get a letter with an appointment how long does it take to be seen.  we also felt totally bewildered and a bit lost as our GP was not exactly helpful and din't seem to be interested in talking to us about the result or what happens next.  Thankgod for the internet!!

Tricksey - shopping sounds good. we found the strangest little cafe after the show....looked fairly normal from the outside, but when we went in we had to go downstairs to sit down and it was just a basement room with 2 patio tables and a few chairs...can describe it but it was bizarre. 

Liz - glad to hear Faith is better.  We are also hoping to egg share, can you give me any info about it?  how long did it take for you to be matched?

Laura - welcome.  

Julia - crikey 40 follicles, no wonder your tired.  hope you feel better when you are coasting and that you're able to continue with your treatment

Lisa - hope the scan goes well tomorrow!

Everyone hope you're all well and had a good bank holiday- have to go to work otherwise I'd continue with personals!

Has anyone had reflexology by the way??  

Debs xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam -       That's the best news I've heard in ages. SO so pleased for you. Hope ISIS or your GP are able to get you some clexane soon to make sure bean stays with you. The new house seems to have wiped the slate clean and signalled the start of a new, positive, time in your life.

Laura - welcome to the thread. All of us have, or will have, had treatment at ISIS. It's a lovely little clinic where they make you feel confident that they know what is going on with you. Some clinics seem to be quite big and impersonal but I've never found that with ISIS, something that is a bonus when you're going through the strains of IVF. 

Jo - how are you? Can't be long till test day.

Lisa - hope the scan goes well today.

Liz - glad that Faith is getting better now.

Piepig - I had a reflexology session last year during tx. It was lovely and I felt great afterwards. I would have continued but had driven over half an hour to the appt so lost most of the effects by the time I got home again. Worth doing if you can find someone local.

Rivka/Tricksy/Julia/Angel/Cleo - hello. Hope you're ok. 

Had a nice hen party. Was lovely to catch up with my college friends without their children being there too. We were up extremely late and still had to get up at a reasonable time to get home for the dogs but it was really nice to get away. I could barely move on Sunday so didn't get anything done that didn't absolutely need to be done. Then was stuck at a market in Mendlesham yesterday. I felt so bad for the farm owners as they put a lot of effort into it and the weather meant we were all in a tent, freezing and slightly damp with few customers. I can't believe how bad the weather was.

Best get back on with some work. Just had to come on and say congrats to Sam.

Cathie x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sam - [fly]  CONGRATULATIONS [/fly]
You must b over the moon.

Cath - Hi hun, so sorry u had to stand out in that awful weather yesterday. Glad the hen night was a good night, I've not been on a hen night for years.

Debs - I love the film Dirty Dancing. Sorry can't help u with the reflexology.

Shelley - Hi and welcome to the thread. As u've already found out the girls are wonderful on this thread. I hope ur appointment has come through this morning and things can get moving now.

Tricksy - Hi hun, how are you? I hope ur doing ur breathing techniques, I think we all feel a bit of a  when we do things like that 

Gosh how many of us is there now.  Who's next??

Julia - awww hun I hope ur feeling better and ur levels are coming down nicely. Like u say Its better to b safe than sorry and if they have to delay e/t its better to be fit and well to receive them back in a nice and comfy place. Fingers crossed for u sweetie.

Liz - How are u? I'm so pleased Faith is feeling better. There a worry aren't they, big get well kisses to Faith.

Cleo - Hope u have a nice week off and the weather changes for u. Have u any plans for the week?

Laura - welcome to the thread hun. I've just gone through my 1st cycle of IVF with Isis and all I can say is that all the nurses and staff are wonderful. If u have any questions no matter how stupid they may sound, the nurses will b able to answer them.

Rivka - Congrats on ur new job. Hope things are well with u?

Lisa - How are u sweetie? The weather is awful, do u think we've had our summer already?

Emma - Last but definetely not least. Sweetie I know I've said it already, but please do listen to what ur body is telling u, If u need to sleep then sleep. I really think were both getting ready for the nut house and our padded cells  I can't believe I can make any1 feel normal  I'm here for u whenever u need me.

I'm so sorry if I've missed any1 but where did every1 come from 

Me, I'm going a little bit  in the 2ww. I can't wait for Firday, but I'm going to have to tell Dan to hide the pee sticks, because if he doesn't i'll b testing early and we all know how naughty that is.

I went to see my parents in Hull over the long w/end and because I said the smell of bacon (my dad was doing bacon sarnies for the boys and Dan) was making me feel sick, my mum got all excited and started saying that I was suffering from morning sickness  I think she is as  as me 

Love to every1

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

What a pain this weather is!! so much for my plans of lying in the dun all week. Anyone know when the weather is going to change?  GO AWAY  WE WANT   !!

Sam - how's things going hun? Hvae you seen the dr yet? Hope you and bump are doing well.

Jo - glad you went away for the weekend, you need something to take your mind off the wait! Sending you lots of positives for friday hun.             . 

Cath - glad you enjoyed your hen do, its great to meet up with old friends and forget about ttc!! The farmners markets do't sound as much fun in this weather!!

Debs - hi hun, how you doing? i have tried reflexology as my MIL in trained in it. I love people playing with my feet and its the tx  i enjoyed the most. I don't like to ask her too often though. It just annoys me that all these things that are supposed to help cost so much money!! 

Tricksy - thanks for the accupuncture info, hat does sound alot but i know that the results can be amazing. Will chat to DH and see what he says. 

Julia - sending you a really big   . think positively. I'm sure your follies will sort themselves out. rest up and take it easy.


the wilsons - see you tomorrow hun.  

 to everyone else!!

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies me again think im addicted to this site  .really thought there may have been a letter in the post today but no such luck.these doctors really no how to up turn ur lifes and leave you hanging on not knowing whats going to happen .

            piepig.hi there thanks for ur post .how long have you been waiting?bet ur dh is going out off his mind?has anything been explained to u?because all we have been told is dh has a 1 million sperm count so sit back and wait to be seen by a specialist it is stuppid. . how did ur dh take it and how is he dealing with it now?i feel so helpless,i reasure him and give lots of cuddles but i just wish i new what is going on in his head.think we will go private,cant be kept hangging on not knowing or i think we will go insane .well keep me iformed on ur progress.take care hun.

      cloe.hi hun see u tomorrow what time ru in? 



hi to everyone els hope ur all well.spk soon.

        lots of love shelley.x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - we found out at the very end of April.  Gp phoned up and said "your results are very bad, I'll refer you to a urologist" and thats pretty much it.  we eventually persuaded them to let us see the result so now we know a bit more, like the fact that there were too few spermies to count.  GP hasn't talked to us about the result at all, or what our options are.  Just told us to wait for referral to come through.  I was not very happy about that so did some of my own researching and contacted a couple of clinics to get more info from them.  I phoned the urology department at the hospital on the 20th May thinking that surely we should have heard something, the lady there said they'd only received the referral on 10th May (don't know what my GP was doing until then?!) and it takes about 4 weeks from when they receive the letter for you to get an appointment date which they usually try to aim to be within 18 weeks of the referral date!!  We've still heard nothing from them.  I spoke to a few people who advised me not to hold my breath for the urologist as there was probably not a lot they could do anyway (based on reasons why hubby has poor sperm count) and to look into IVF as we will probably need it anyway.  So we are hoping to go private at ISIS as soon as possible - depending on what they think and what we can afford.  

Feel a lot like I'm in some kinda limbo state at the moment where we've been told the beginning of the story but have no idea when we will get to the middle and what the ending will be.

DH didn't take it very well and was pretty upset, I however was pretty angry with the GP for his lack of help, so I think that helped to take his mind off it in a way as we could both focus on being angry.  Since we found out he doesn't talk about it much, we talk about the IVF and the various options we're looking at and the cost etc, but he doesn't talk about how he feels.  I think the biggest hurdle was persuading him that he is not a freak and that more men than he realises have problems down there but they just don't talk about it like women do.

This site and a couple of others has stopped us going insane.  I hope that you hear something soon and that things happen for you far quicker than they have for us so far.  Do you know what kinda specialist you have been referred to?  try to focus on the positive - at least there are sperm there so they can do something with them.

huge hugs to you and DH.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, its blinking freezing today and the forecast has just said that we could have frost tonight   my poor horsey is wrapped up well tonight, the wind is so cold. I can't beleive that we had 1mm of rain in 6 weeks and in the last 48hrs we have had 2 months rain   totally crazy.

I am a little concerned about my Buserelin jabs......I realised this morning that I have had 12 injections out of the vial. I am really careful with the  amount I inject and always make sure its bang on. The vial holds 10.5 ml which should give me 11 jabs, I am really worried that I have been doing something wrong OR there was more in the vial. Has anyone else had this? I have got my baseline scan next Tuesday and I am hoping and praying that everything is ok. I asked hubby if he thought I was still ok and not suffering from any side effects......He said that he was surprised that I was not mental yet but my inability to decide what I am going to wear is driving him mad    maybe I need to contact the manufacturer and tell them that this is possible a new side effect!!! 

Shelley - You can always ring Isis to chase up your appointment, I rang them a couple of times to see if they had the info from the doctor, when they did have it they gave me an appointment over the phone there and then, they really are lovely and very helpful. Tell hubby not to worry too much about this count, 1 million is a lot of     and at the end of the day it only takes one, you will be fine I am sure   This site is very addictive, we have all found that out. I started the original Isis thread in January 2006 so we have been chatting for quite some time now

Cleo - I totally agree with you about the price of alternative therapies, they are so so expensive. I am not convinced that they are the be all and end all to go along with ivf, but, if I don't do everything possible to try and make this cycle work at least I can in my head know that I have done everything possible and it was just down to bad luck......does that make sense   I don't want to give my head any reason to blame me
if it does not work, I know I sound a bit crazy.......maybe I am  

Jo Jo - only 3 more sleep to go until you can test    you must be going crazy with anticipation. Also the bacon smell making you feel queasy is a really good sign, that is of course as long as it normally does not effect you!! I remember when I was pregnant before that I  walked past the sausage man in town and it made me feel really sick, totally out of the ordinary for me. I hope that you let us know as soon as you can, I have got everything crossed for you xxx 

Cath - hope that you have caught up on some sleeep from the weekend, I am still knackered after my weekend, it seems to take so long to catch up with with everything. How is your puppy?

PiePig - I agree with you about Dirty Dancing, I was not as good as I hoped, I think that it was because they did not sing very much, I adore the film and love all of the songs so was really disappointed that they only sang 3. We went to what looked like a really grotty pub for something to eat, my friend is very much a ham, egg and chips person so wanted something 'normal' as she calls it   the food was really good and I was really surprised. There are some very strange places to eat up there!

Ok gotta dash, dinner is ready (early one tonight!)

Take care

Tricksy xxx

ps just about to post and forgot something....... Shelley and PiePig....do not dive straight into private ivf, it sounds like you both would be entitled to one free go on the nhs, you forfit this if you have already paid to go private or if you have any other children, it may be worth pushing and pushing and pushing to get your appts, good luck


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Tricksey - I understand what you are saying about not rushing into private treatment, but if we have to wait 18 weeks to see a urologist just to be told there is nothing he can do (which I believe will be the case), then wait 18 weeks to see our local NHS fertility consultant (which is what I was quoted by another GP) for just an initial appointment to be put on the waiting list which I believe in my area is 18 months to 2 years I may well go crazy......that would be almost 3 years before we began our first cycle of treatment.

I hope to have 3 or more children if possible and if I have to wait that long to begin trying for the first and then allow say a couple of years between them I start to get to the age where success rates are lower and then we'd have to fork out more money on more cycles anyway.

I may sound dumb - and feel free to tell me that i am, but I just want an appointment with someone who can tell us what the future may hold for us in terms of treatment, rather than just having to rely on my GP who frankly doesn't have a clue and doesn't want to talk to us anyway.

Even if we decide to hold off on the treatment for a bit I really just want to talk to an expert.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Fair enough PiePig, I didn't realise that you are looking at that long a waiting list   that totally sucks and its so unfair. At least if you get a professional opinion you can then make a more informed decision. {whisper} you could always try and jump the queue after you have had your initial consultation, apparently if you go private they can diagnose then refer you over to their nhs list, I have done this before, not with ivf I have to confess but I ended up waiting about 5 months for an op rather than 18 months, it might be worth mentioning it to the consultant and see if he plays ball


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi piepig cant belive how long you have been waiting doctors dont realise what they do to people by saying just a few small words,can turn some ones life up side down with out any proper help they just keep u hanging on.i dont know how to feel or really no what to do!!i just feel like crying im so confused.gonna get dh to get on the phone tomorrow and **** people off untill they give us some answers to some questions cant just sit arround untill they are ready to call us.sorry for swearing.but it makes me so angry that there are people out there that dont deserve children and they fall pregnant at the drop off there nickers   .think i got the word specialist wrong think it is a referall we are waiting for not quite there with the lingo yet.how low is dhs sperm count?i really do hope that there is hope for u,i so long for baby why cant anything be simple.im scared that if we go private we will be broke by the time we have a baby and i dont want that i still want to be comfortable.im just so scared really wish we had some answers.
   i know what you mean bout the men why cant they just open up like us ladies can.pls keep me posted on ur progress and vice versa.
               luv shelley.x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry I'm not being very positive at the moment - just having a bit of a down day and struggling to decide what to do for the best..........................

really hope that things move faster for you Shelley.  I really believe it is worth trying to chase things up, even if just to check that referrals have been sent through. Let us know how DH gets on tomorrow.

forgive me for my complaining.  Who knows an appointment may arrive in the post tomorrow.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

piepig dont be sorry we all have these days ive been having them since monday last week.try not to be hard on urself ,we will get there its just gonna take that bit longer.im here for u hun.will let you no if anything comes in the post i cant see it myself but i may be shocked.cant belive im back to work tomorrow it sucks.so better go and get my clothes ready .spk later.
                                              luv shelley.x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for all your positive messages.  I am in a total state of confusion here.  One minute my head says "everything is going to be OK this time" and I am relaxed but the next I am dashing to the loo knicker checking.  I know I have to calm down.  Yesterday I felt so "pregnant" - nauseas.  But today I feel normal and so I worry.  

I phoned Raj Rai today as the ISIS is quite a distance for me.  He advised me to go to my GP and get Clexane and Cycogest which I did and I will start them tomorrow. Nearly burst into tears at the doctors though because at first the doctor I saw (not a regular) quite fairly said that he would have to have a good read through my notes before he could prescribe me a drug like Clexane without authorisation form a gyne.  I do understand his point but was so upset I was in tears.  In the end I went home having made an appointment to see him the next day.  But almost as soon as I reached home he called and said he would wait in the car park for me (as the surgery was by then closed) as he had my prescription.  So nice of him I thought.  Of course the chemist had no stock so I have to wait until tomorrow.

Now I apologise for no personals today but though I read through all your messages I guess my head is so "me me me" at the moment that I can't remember them properly.  Maybe tomorrow I can concentrate more.

Tricksy - Don't worry about the dosages.  They always put more in the bottles then they say.  They also do this with the stims.  I regularly got extra jabs out of them and remember being worried myself but was told  they always put extra in to be on the safe side.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

This is just a quick post as I am off to bed (trying to get some early nights in). Thanks for all your support - I love you all!

My hormone levels are really high, as well as having loads of follicles, so I am now having daily bloods in the hope that the bloods will stabilise and egg collection can go ahead. The alternative is that they will drop dramatically, and this will be a wasted cycle. I shall keep you informed  

Hope you are all well. Sorry for the lack of personals, I will try and catch up tomorrow. Goodnight all xxx


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi

Spoke to Shelly on the ICSI thread and she told me about this one, hope you all don't mind me joining you as I live in Colchester.  I have been on FF on and off for a few years and didn't even know this was here, really pleased to be able to chat to people from my area.

I had an unsuccessful FET early this month so considering doing Egg share maybe at the end of the year, taking some time out for now.  Be great to chat to you all.

Carly


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Carly,

welcome to our thread, everyone is welcome here, we are mainly from Colchester/Ipswich with a couple of people around Chelmsford (I think!) 

sorry your last cycle didn't work   sometimes its good to have some time out and just chill. One of the girls on here did egg share so it may be worth asking her for some advise, or, of course Isis will give you lots of info too.

Take Care

Tricksy


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam:

Glad the Doc realised how important the drugs are for you. Do you think they will give you a early scan? Do you know when he/she is due yet? 

Pie:

Are you on the Ipswich waiting list? If you are it does take 18 months to get to the top. I was 6 months preg when I did!! But I was told that I could have private treatment and until I had a baby in my arms I could have my nhs go. So defiantly go on the list and hopfully when your go comes round you will have a toddler!!! With regards to Eggshare I was luck that I was matched With in a couple of months. You do have to have some more blood tests done, and you have a counselling session which is quite intense. With the new laws you do have to think about how you would feel in 18 years a child could be on your door stop say you are there biological mother. You have to write a piece about yourself for them if they want to find out about you when they are older. I felt that I was giving a couple a chance of a baby that they might not have otherwise. You can find out If they got a positive but thats it. We choose not to because I didn't want it messing with my head if something happened to Faith. Hope I didn't ramble to much.

Julia:

Hope you can go ahead with treatment fingers crossed!!!!!!!

Jojo:

You are doing well not to of tested yet. I test on the wed when my test day was Fri. We got a very faint positive because it was early. Positive vibes heading your way!!!!!!!!!!!

Tricksy:

Hope you don't have to many side effects. When do you start stimming?

Angel:

How are the injections going? When is your egg collection?

Carly:

Welcome to the thread looking forward to chatting with you. Your little boy is so cute!!! Sorry to read you got a negative It's hard isn't it. If you are considering eggshare you want to plan ahead a bit with that because there was a lady on here who got messed are with the recipient pulling out and stuff and it took 6 months before she got started yet for me it was 3 months.

Hi everyone else

Take care Liz x x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Liz

I was very naughty this morning and did a test, wish I hadn't though because I got a negative result   I am trying very hard to stay positive because some people on other threads have said it could b too early. It is very difficult though. I keep getting upset when I think about it. I've spoken to Emma this morning (bless her, don't think she was expecting tears on the other end of the phone) Thank u Emma  

Anyway sorry for the me post, love to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Jo, try not to get too upset, it is early days yet isn't it, so there is hope yet. I am thinking about you x

Cleo, I hope your week off is going well. You will have to go and get a spray tan or a couple of sessions on the sunbed if you want a bit of a tan - you won't get one in this rain otherwise!

Piepig, I agree that it is worth chasing up appointments, sometimes being a bit annoying can get results! However, a friend of mine worked for one of the obs and gynae consultants, she needed ivf treatment and apparently he said that her case would need to go in front of the board to see if her appt could be brought forward any, as they are really hot on not letting people jump the queue. However, this was at Colchester, so it may be different elsewhere. I hope you get an appt soon.

Hi Carly, welcome to our thread. Sorry, I don't know much about egg share. Sorry about your BFN, hopefully we will all get there in the end!

Sam, sorry you were messed around by the doctor, hope you are ok today and taking it easy!

Cathie, glad you had a good weekend and hen night, but shame about the weather at the market. I hope the weather cheers up soon! 

Tricksy, your new handbag sounds lush! DH bought me a nice bag and purse when we were dating from Burberry, but I think he was trying to impress me as he bought me another one last Christmas from Tesco! Glad you had a good time at Dirty Dancing too.

Hi to everyone else too - I am gonna have to make a note of everyone on here - it is becoming quite a big group now. 

My news is that egg collection may take place on Friday, depending on the blood results today. They will definitely be frozen and FET to take place in the next few months, depending on how the ovaries settle. I am a bit fed up about it all, but would rather be safe than sorry.

Hope you are all ok. Jo, try and relax for another day or two (watch Big Brother!!) and test again. I am sending positive vibes to you.

Take care everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Julia - glad that e/c is going to plan, lots of   for Friday.

Sam - sorry you had such a worrying time at the dr, good thing that he understood in the end that you should get it. Totally understand how you feel, worried and everything, take care and hopefully with time you'll feel more positive and sure in the pregnancy. Thinking of you lots.

Carly - sorry about your BFN. welcome to the thread, it's a great source of support. Taking time off is a good idea, I did the same after my last m/c and now still ttc not going for ivf yet again. You need to give your bosy and mind time.

Shelley - sorry you're having such a bad time with all this waiting around, it's a nightmare. I had to call the specialist's several times until they got an appt through, apparently it got lost in the pile   so worth your while nagging them.

Jo - if you are early you should just ignore that test and fingers crossed it'll be a positive when your time is up. Do understand how you feel though ...

PiePig - sorry you had a low day ... we all have them, and we're here to support you. Take care.

Tricksy - I must admit I never really counted how many in a vial   but I'm sure they put some extra in case ppl spill it or anything. If not decising what to wear is a side effect I have it every day of my life   We go away on Saturday, so really soon now (back Thursday night). Yes, when will that rain go away?!? Would be lovely to sit in the garden and chat again, I hope by that time you'll be one proud pregnant lady  

Cathie - glad you had a fun hen party. Sorry you had to stand in that market in the freezing cold, must be vile! Both DH and me were under the weather all b/h and never even ventured outside. Hope Honey and Daisy are well.

Liz - glad that Faith is well now.

Cleo - what a pity your week off is drenched with rain. Hope you get to relax and pamper yourself anyway.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, sorry for my absence for so long, been feeling absolutely pants! discovered why today as im borderline over stimming, had blood taken and need to reduce dose from 200iu to 150iu and then see whats happening at my scan friday. Had 14 follies on the right side, the left side was harder to see as my ovary was high but she could see at least 4 there!. Been told to put my feet up and not to worry   how do i not worry??! There was a discussion on egg collection being early and freezing them   i know that it would be for my own safety if thats necessary, but i just wanted things to run smoothly. To top it all my mum had a fall and isnt well and ds has been poorly too   Oh and dont ask about dh, i dont feel supported at all by him, he says im pushing him away but cos hes been at work on nights ive been doing meds on my own (apart from my lovely ds helping me  ) perhaps its just my hormones but i feel very sad and let down by him, just want to cry all the time  

So sorry for the woe is me bit, hi to all the newbies, hope you find all the help you need on here (theres certainly plenty of love and understanding)  ISIS have been very supportive and i hope they can help you to get your dream  

Hi to everyone else, sorry im not very sociable

Thinking of you all  

Emma xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone....I feel better now.  We've finally bitten the bullet and made an appointment at ISIS!!  We've decided to persue the egg share option, and if the urologuy appointment comes through in the wait we'll decide what to do then.  Had a muhassive discussion last night about whether we'd regret spending the money if it turns out we didn't have to, and we both decided we wouldn't so what was the point of waiting.  Just seeing the fertility nurse to start with and then go from there.  roll on June 13th!

Julia - glad to hear EC is hopefully going as planned, hope you blood tests were all A-OK. sorry to hear they'll have to be frozen.  If only our bodies understood I'm sure they wouldn't do this to us!!

Carly - welcome.  hope the time out does you good. as you'll see above we've also decided to see if we are suitable for egg share.

Rivka - thanks for the support.  am feeling much better today now that we've made a decision we feel like we're back in control of our lives again.

Shelley - how did the phoning go?  hope you've heard something.  I can totally understand how you feel so if you ever need to talk feel free to contact me via pm and we can swap details.

Jo - try not to get too upset, loads of peole have a BFP after a BFN just cos they tested too early.  fingers crossed for you 

Liz - I'm not sure if we're on the waiting list or not.  have asked our GP to send a referral through to the fertility unit at Ipswich and he said he would.  hopefully I will have a little bubs before we get to the top!  How did you find out about whether you could still have NHS treatment if you'd already had unsuccessful private?  think I should check.  I don't think we would find out if teh recipient was successful either as it would be a bit of a cruel blow if they were and we weren't or if something happened.

Sam - glad the GP was able to help.  wishing you a heppy and healthy pregnancy 

Cleo - do you know if reflexology is just as expensive as accupuncture?  kinda appeals to me more than needles!  Do you know anyone local who does it that you could reccommend?

tricksey - thanks for your replies yesterday.  sorry if I went off on one a bit but yesterday was not a good day for me....think a have a bit of PMS (well hopefully thats it anyway)

cath - glad you had a good weekend

Emma - sorry to hear things aren't going smoothly.  hopefully your body will settle down and you'll be able to continue as planned

catch up with you all again soon xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

My god............so many posts...........so little time

Well i have news, I chased my results up and i've got the all clear,  Now i am chasing Isis to get me in for FET this month,  Speaking to them tomorrow for an appointment.....................with nurse,  I feel like i have been hanging around for ages waiting for them results to come through.................so relieved!!!!

Piepig - Did you ask about reflexology?  I'm qualified in that along with some other therapies, any questions you can give me a shout, Best of luck for the 13th June!

Sam- So pleased for you hang on in there hun,  sorry the GP gave you the runaround in the beginning does it really take for someone to break down in tears for them to have a heart and write out a prescription........it pi**es me off!!!!
You are my little ray of hope matey as our situations are virtually identical you have given me so much hope.........thinking of you and know exactly how your feeling 


Emma - Sorry things arn't going to plan for you hun it doesnt rain but it pours (or it feels like that sometime) hope all your family get well soon sending you a big hug sweetie.  DH and I have more arguments when were having treatment than in the whole 8 years we've been together,  I think its cos i put a lot of pressure on myself and i get stressed let alone all the hormones.........don't be to hard on yourself sweetie.

Julia - Soooooo sorry things are not going to plan for you you must be so disappointed and upset.  Thnking of you and fingers crossed for Friday

Jo - sorry hun but i think its way too early to test.......i know its tempting to do it early but if you can hang in there a bit longer

Tricksy - Don't worry about the burserlin,  on my ivfs i always got more out of a bottle than supposed to

Carly - Welcome to the thread,  Sorry for your bfn earlier this month,  Was that your first ivf?  

Hi to everyone else.........i've run out of time sorry, dinners ready

Don't forget Big Brother tonight girls

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, we are going through exactly the same regarding the over-stimulation. I have over 40 follicles, and on the scan today I could not tell the ovaries apart as they were so huge, virtually touching, with the appearance of giraffe skin! The only way forward now is egg collection on Friday and have the eggs frozen - not ideal but it is the only option, short of abandoning the cycle. I know how you are feeling - I feel completely ****** off about the whole thing. I was told today a lady had gone ahead with embryo transfer after having this many follicles and ended up in ITU, which I really don't want to happen, yet I am desperate to get pregnant. 

Try not to get too down about it. What time is your scan on Friday? I am there for egg collection at 9.30. I feel completely ****** off about the whole thing but hopefully it will come good for us in the end. Sorry to hear about your mum too, that can't be helping if you are worried about her. Take care of yourself, and maybe bump into you on Friday. I will be the one crapping myself!

Piepig, I saw a lovely lady for reflexology and Reiki, I can give you her number if you are interested. She works from home just off Berechurch Hall Road/Mersea Road area.

The dilemma tonight is Big Brother or The Apprentice.... decisions decisions!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

That would be fantastic Julia - thanks.

Goodluck for friday xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

so many posts!!

Shelley and piepig - i know how hard it is to make the decision as to whether or not to go private. All i would say is try to find out what the criteria is for your free NHS go. We were told that we had to be trying for 3 years and no previous children. Some hospitals you need to be a certain age etc, so if you find all this out it may make your decision easierand you'll know where you stand. By the time we had seen the fertility consultant at the hospital we were a few months off waiting for 3 yrs so they put us on the list. As i said said to shelley today,they seem to dx male factor quicker and therefore things can move more quickly. We spent 3 yrs thinking there was nothing wrong until they finally dx endo in feb. Good luck!!!


Shelly - great to catch up today, my hair looks fab  
Sam - glad you managed to get the drugs you need hun. Will they keep a close eye on you? Sending you lots of positive thoughts!!!

julia and emma - hope things sort themselves out. take care!!

Lisa - fabulous news hun!!! So pleased for you. We could be cycling at the same time!! that would be great!!!


Rivka - i bought some fake tan today!! well you're right how will i get a tan in this??

Welcome carly!!

Hi to everyone else!!

Lots of love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jo jo forgot to say you are very naughty!!!! 

I'm sending round the pee stick police   

It is still early and there have been many women on here who have done what you have then gone on to get a BFP!!!

Not long now and you'll know. Try to think positively PUPO!!!!
Sending you lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ggggrrrrrr I just typed out half a long post and just lost it all   

Well as I was saying before!!........There are so many of us now the posts take ages to read and to reply to of course   

I am still doing well on the d/r'ing, no side effects at all. I am getting nervous now though that I am not going to be ready to start stimming and then I will over stim like Julia and Angel and we will have to freeze our eggs or abandon the cycle   What is worrying me the most is that hubby had to really fight to get the time off of work (remember we have already had to reschedule the treatment as he could not get the time off) and there is no way he will be able to get any more time off in the next couple of months   I don't know what we will do if the cycle has to be changed  

Julia - I know that you must be totally gutted about having to have your eggs frozen, over 40 follicles is the most I have ever heard of, an amazing amount. At least you will have plenty of frosties   That wasn't meant to sound flippant at all, it was meant to make you smile   I know that you are desperate to be pregnant but there is no point in putting yourself at risk. Take care hun and good luck for Friday. (It'll be The Apprentice for me tonight!) You really need to have a word with your hubby! Burberry to Tesco's really is not on you know   

Lisa - Woohoo for you, you must be over the moon, you can finally move ahead and go for your FET this month, I can see us ending up having our meet in Isis Waiting room, we will all be there together!!! I'm glad that you too got extra doses out of the Buserelin, I was really worried that I had mucked it up  

PiePig - Good for you making your appointment. Even if you don't go with the treatment straight away at least you are armed with all of the information and you can make an informed decision on which way you go forward. What time is your appointment? I am there on the 12th June at 12.30 for a scan! You will have to tell us all about the egg share option. I think that its a bit cheaper if you egg share, it might take longer though as you have to be matched, not sure if that is right though. Don't worry about being down yesterday, we all have down days, this road we are all on is a rollercoaster and you can not always be on an even keel. At least we all know exactly how you feel and can offer words of support or a shoulder to cry on

Angel - You must be so peed off   Lets hope that the reduction of Buserelin does the trick and you slow down producing follicles. Try not to worry, a lot easier said than done I know, I too would be a wreck. I have not started stimming yet so I have not had the privilige of the Puregon side effects   At the moment without hormonal effects I am not bothered at all about the injections or the fact that hubby has not been with me for one of them   The thought of me having the injections makes him feel really yucky, sweaty and sick   so I had accepted before we even started that I would be doing them on my own. It sounds like you have really got a lot on your plate at the moment, no wonder you are feeling like poo, don't be too hard on yourself, you have got enough to cope with. Fingers crossed for you for Friday too 

Rivka - you must be so looking forward to your holiday, only a couple more days to go now. I really hope the sun comes out for you so you and hubby can wander around and enjoy the fresh air.....as long as the temperature is not too fresh of course   By the time we get together I will probably be nearing the end of my cycle or even maybe at the end of it! If I am pregnant by then I will probably be a total jibbering wreck  

Jo Jo - I too am convinced that you have tested too early, try not to be too upset by the negitive one this morning, I have got everything crossed for you for Friday. Friday is turning out to be quite an eventful day for 3 of you....lots of huge decision/outcomes are happening. Try and keep your chin up and don't give up hope yet  

Liz - I have got my 1st baseline scan next Tuesday and hopefully I will start stimming on Wednesday   I am really worried about the next stage, I did not realise how 'fragile' a process it is and am cacking it that it goes wrong   I must think positive though!! 

Sam - I am so glad that you have got your prescription, at least the doc finally took you seriously and realised just how important it is to have your meds. Are you going to have an early scan? Have you worked out your due date yet?

Carly, Shelley & Cleo - Im sorry I have run out of time!! its taken me over an hour to read the new posts and do what I've done so far!!! really sorry, hope that you are all ok?

Catch up again soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey try not to worry hun. Everybody is different. I'm sure things will be great. You just have to take each day as it comes or you will get yourself into a right old pickle!!! 

Sending you lots of     .

Good luck for your scan.


Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

quick question how do I found out how to contact my PCT to find out their IVF criteria?

Cheers


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi guys, oh my god so much has happend with you all since last night,no news for me yet ,there was nothing in the post this morning.dh phoned the doctors today but has got to phone at 8am tomorrow and hopefully get an appointment then that way they can go through his results properly just still finding it hard getting my head arround all this,one minute i feel fine then the next all i want to do is run and hide .especially after reading some off ur posts,all the words confuse me like stimming,fet,ect.also can someone tell me what happens in egg sharing, sorry i sound like im being stuppid but i really could do with knowing all this stuff.

  cloe.hi hun it was so nice to 
see u,but very hard to talk as not many people no at workglad you like ur hair and i forgot to say have a lovely weekend hope the weather is better there than here.say hi to dh and i will see when his in next.

piepig .hope ur feeling alot better today and glad you have now made a decision now.godd luck 

meonline,hello there glad you joined us i told u everyone on here is lovely they make u feel so welcome,but it is very hard to post everyone as there is so many.

to everyone els so glad ur all ok.and good luck .really need to go as im missing most off bb and thats not good will post personals tomorrow .what strange people are going into this house where are all the fit men.well good night and take care all off you.big hugs and kisses.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

me again did any off you watch deserate house wifes?had to laugh to my self dh getting her to put her legs in the air how ive been there so many times thinking that will make a difference what ever!!!!!!!    
    nite nite girlys now i am really going told you iwas addicted crazy lady


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm at work so only a quick one!

Shelley, some on the abbreviations are:

d/r'ing - down regging, you have to inject or sniff with a drug to put you body is a 'sleep' stage hormonally before you start ivf, you normally do this for a couple of weeks

stimming - after you hace d/r'd you are then stimulated to produce lots of follicles, but hopefully not too many (as in Angel and Julia's cases)

SA - Sperm analasys (sorry can't spell!)

FET - Frozen Egg Transfer, when you have had a cycle and frozen the remaining good eggs

there is a link somewhere to the abbreviations, I'll have a look for it for you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

here you go:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

that should help


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi there trisky thanks alot for that link i have had a look i dont have to ask u all now.i have changed my photo this is kia my 10 mounth lod shar pei she looks cute but trust me she is no angle i have been chasing her this morning as she has a fetish with socks and wooden pegs   i do love her very much.i will be on line latter tonight .so spk then have a good day at work.love shelley.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Just spoke to Isis got my appointment on next Thursday 7th!!! Whooooooa Hoooooaaa.  Had really bad problems getting me in though at one point i thought i might have to wait another month 
Anyone else down there next Thursday?

Don't know whats going on with Big Brother.........wheres all the men 

Tricksy - Try not to get nervous hun,  everyone is different try not to worry.  Its great your not getting any side-effects.  Your not down there Thursday are you?  We could meet.

The Wilsons - That made me laugh too in Desperate Housewives........the amount of times i've done that  

Julia - Good luck for Friday.......be thinking of you 

Cleo - I went to see Pirates of the Carribean on Tuesday.........Orlando Bloom 

Bye for now
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi again,

So many posts that I really can't cope.  While I remember though:

Tricksy - I never had any symptoms from dr'ing but it always worked other than one day when I got a cyst (and I got loads of pregnancy like symptoms from that).  so I am sure you will be fine.

Jo - Best of luck for a BFP.

Julia/Emma - Do you both have PCOS?  I do and always had the over stim problems.  First go (not at the ISIS) I did get OHSS but at the ISIS they got me through it.  Good luck.

Lisa - Great news that you got the all clear and are ready to start soon.

Sorry for no personals for everyone else - but just wanted to say hi.

As for me I don't have good news to report.  As the days from my BFP have gone by I have actually felt less and less pregnant and today I feel totally normal.  I have been testing regular to watch my HSG rise and today the line has faded.  So I can only draw one conclusion from that.  I am totally gutted.  Had a m/c last year and don't think I can cope with another.  Was just beginning to accept that I was never going to get pregnant and suddenly a ray of hope has been dangled in front of me only to be snatched away again.

Tomorrow I am going away for a long weekend (planned a long time ago).  At least I will be able to have a few beers.  Was supposed to be going for a scan at the end of next week but don't suppose it is necessary now.  Does anyone know?  As this pregnancy is ending so soon (only 4.4 wks) do I really need to?  Last thing I want to do is go all the way up to London, spend £150 only to be told there is nothing there!!!

Well that's it for me - feeling very bitter this morning.

Sam


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Hello girls,

Sam - poor hun you must be feeling like poo   but are you sure it's gone? To put your mind at rest you could do a beta blood test, I did one at ISIS with my last pg and it cost only £35.  Your post really mde me sad. I hope there's still hope ... if not, I do know so much how you feel. I sometime feel I'm afraid to get pg just in case I have another m/c, can't cope with another one. Thinking of you, let us know how you gte on.

Lisa - excellent news! Really glad your tests are all clear. And appt on Thursday 7th is so soon, good luck!

Angel - sorry you had a miserable time. I had boderline hyper stimmulation and ISIS got me through it with change of meds, so the cycle went on as planned. I'm sure they'll take care of you and hopefully things go to pan. 

Tricksy - don't worry, as others said everyone is different. And you've been doing so well (touch wood!) no reason why it shouldn't go to plan.

Julia - freezing is not always worse than fresh, I had a BFN with fresh and then BFP with frozen. Fingers crossed for you!

Shelley - sorry you're still left hanging around with answers, it must be so frustrating, hope you get some answers soon.

PiePig - glad you made a decision, it always feels so much better when you have a clear plan. Good luck with your appt! I'm sure you'll find ISIS very nice and supportive.

Cleo - I've been using fake tan for the last week and it made me feel so much better about myself, at least I look as if summer is approaching  

Liz, Cathie, Carly - hello!

I've been feeling pants for the last week, it must be a bug going round, I get migraines (headaches and feel sick - sorry tmi) every day and generally look and feel like a ghost, DH also under the weather with sore throat. Going to get a hair cut this afternoon, jope it makes me feel better. Really hope we get better before going away on Saturday, will be such a pity to be ill on our break - - go away bug or whatever you are!  . I even thought of testing, because of the nausea, but it's ridiculous because I'm only on day 24. 

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ladies,

what a fabulous day of sunshine!! I went to clarice house today for the whole day with my friend. we had lunch, chatted, then went to use the spa and pool. it was lovely!! Cheered me up as i have started spotting heavily today   i'm only on day 25!! Just one month i would actually like to get to test date without spotting!!

Sam - what can i say hun, i'm so sorry. life really is a   . It makes me so upset. Sending you a   . i think perhaps the blood test is a good idea though, that way you can be sure, then you can deal with it. I just get so angry that the drs can't do anything. thinking of you  

lisa - fab news hun. not there on thurs but will be there on monday 11th!! I'm hoping they will start me the same month. I so hope we are cycling together, i'm going to need lots of support. haven't seen pirates yet, i've heard its very long. but i could stare at orlando and johnny forever!!

Rivka - sorry you haven't been feeling well hun. Going to try out my fake tan later. mind you if the weather carries on like this i won't need it!!

Shelley - dh is in on wednesday i think. I will be having a stern talking to him about having his hair cut really short!! didn't see desperate housewives but did watch alot of BB. What is that cheesy quaver women like   

Angel anf julia - how are you doing?? Sending you big   .

jo - wishing you a really big BFP!!!!

piepig - i've pm'd you hun.
hi tricksy, cath, carly.....is that everyone!!!


off to write reports ........boooo......hissss...............might be back later!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Cleo, what is Clarice House like? I drove past it today funnily enough and wondered if it was worth a visit. Sorry to hear about the spotting. 

Sam, I am really feeling for you at the moment. Are you going to test again to see what is going on? When I had a miscarriage last year I went to A&E who subsequently gave me daily blood tests. Could your GP do this for you? It would hopefully be easier and cheaper than going to London for you. I hope you have a lovely weekend away, have a few drinks and try and relax. It is often difficult to remember all the good things we have in life as we tend to concentrate on what we don't have. I hope you have a nice relaxing time away. It is funny you mention the PCOS - I am sure that is the cause of the hyperstimulation too. I wish I knew more about what is going on in order to understand it a bit better.

Rivka, thanks for the kind words about freezing the embies. I think it is easier to dwell in the negative parts of treatment, rather than hope for the best. Hope you are feeling better soon, and enjoy your break.

Lisa, not long until your appointment - that is great news.

Jo, best of luck for testing again. Hopefully you will get a better reading tomorrow.

Piepig, the reflexologist's details are all on her website - www.banishstress.co.uk and her name is Brenda. Let me know if you see her, I think she is lovely.

Shelley, lovely dog, awww! You must be very proud!

Angel, any news re the follicles? I am waiting with bated breath to hear how you are doing.

Tricksy, I hope you are feeling ok regarding the down regging. I had no symptoms either which I was really pleased about. Shame it all went a bit ropey during the stimulation!

Well, I am off for an early night ready for egg collection tomorrow. I have a nasty feeling that it is not going to go to plan tomorrow, either the hormone levels have crashed and the eggs are useless, or they won't find any decent sperm! I will let you all know how it goes as soon as I can.

Take care everyone. Sorry to those I have missed, hope you are all okay.

Julia xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,i have to say i was feeling ok today  dh went to the doctors but it has made things worse not better  the doctor said to dh "not supprised you cant get anyone pregnant,with results like these" and just wrote him off.so here i am all week trying to make him feel better and the doctor has knocked him right back down.but we have the results this is what it says,"the very occasionalmotile and non-motile spermatozoa only seen"dont quite understand that part ,but the volume is 7.00 and it is ment to be 2.0mlor more,and his count is less than 1milion  still dont understand what this means is it good or bad news? i just feel so s**t      .dh is going to phone the hospital tomorrow to chase up urologist appointment,pls dear god give us some strengh.i know the doctor is wrong there is hope and we will get he is wrong he has to be!!!!!!!

     sam.im sorry hun,do the blood test u never no.dont give up .

     cloe.hi ya mate,yes he is in wednesday and dont worry i wont cut it off,glad u enjoyed ur day off pampering think i could do with some of that,is it nice in there?hope ur ok?

     piepig.hi ya hun how are you?do u feel alot better bout ur decision?thanks for all that ifo really helped to give me abit more understanding.

     rivka.sorry ur feeling not to well,this change in weather doesnt help one minute it hot then its cold.well its a good excuse to put ur feet up and rest.

    julia,cath,carly,jo,angel,trisky.hope ur all well hope i havent left anyone out spk to u all soon.

         lots off love shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - of course the doctor is wrong you will get pregnant, it just may not happen naturally, but there is loads they can do nowdays.  Your GP sounds like a similar nightmare to ours - he didn't even really understand what IVF was and didn't want to talk us though hubbys result at all?!!  In answer to your question we both feel loads better now that we at least have a date to look forward to, even if we are having to pay for it.  I'm afraid the bad news is that if you are gonna wait on the NHS you might have to be prepared for a long wait.  we've still not heard anything about our urology appointment.  sorry there's nothing I cans say to make this any easier for xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Well its official, we got a   still feeling a bit numb about it all. one minute I'm ok and the next I'm in  

Waiting for Gemma to ring me back. We're thinking of doing a FET as soon as possible. I hate waiting.

Sorry for the me post, will do personals later.

Love Jo xxx

p.s Sam I'm so sorry.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo -   sorry to hear your news. 

Sam - how are you doing? Did you manage to get a blood test?

Julia - hope ec went well. Are you drinking lots of water to flush out your system? I think I read lots of milk is good as well. 

Shelley - what an insensitive Dr. 

Piepig - hope you get news about the appointment soon. The waiting for appointments/tests etc when you first start out is incredibly frustrating but on the NHS sadly unavoidable. 

Cleo - the day of pampering sounds fantastic. I have a voucher for the Five Lakes Spa which I must use soon. It's just finding the time at the moment. 

Lisa - great news on the all clear and the appointment. 

Tricksy - how are you doing?

Rivka - how are you feeling now? Hopefully much better so that you can properly enjoy your weekend away. Is it next week you start the new job?

Liz - how are you and Faith doing?

I know I've forgotten someone so apologies to those I've missed off. There are so many of us now I can't keep up. 

Had a busy week with work and then we had some friends come to stay for a few days. We've known for years and they have two gorgeous children who are my absolute favourites. THey can be cheeky but they know that when they're told no, they should behave. Such a joy to have around. Which is good as I've been a bit down again this week. More pg announcements, and I've been in turmoil about dieting etc. I got to within a few hours of going to the lighterlife group and pulled out as I had another mild panic attack about it. 

Another busy weekend coming up (end of June we're cutting back). Someone from the tourist centre in Colchester bought all our spare chocolate so I've been trying to make more for Jimmy's this weekend. After that we have a golden retriever fun day and then back to work so I can have the days off for my friends wedding on Thursday. Anyone else got plans?

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry this is a quick post, feeling a bit rough.

Jo, I was sorry to hear your news. Keep your chin up, and hopefully it won't be long until you can have a FET. Sending you lots of hugs. 

Well, egg collection went well. I have seventeen eggs, DH did his stuff and although there were not many motile sperm apparently there are sufficient good sperm for ICSI. Everyone at ISIS was lovely but I am glad it is over. I am feeling like a dozen horses have kicked me in the stomach, so I am taking it easy for a day or two. The consultant discussed implantation next week, even with the threat of OHSS, so if we chose that option I will need to keep a careful watch on my health and report to A&E with any symptoms immediately. I am a bit worried about it but he seemed to think it was worth the risk. 

Decisions decisions. 

Sorry for no personals. Take care everyone and have a lovely weekend. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi me again

Gemma rang me up today, we have our follow up appointment on the 11th with Gideon Lieberman, he was the one who did my transfer for me, he seemed very nice.

Cleo what time are u there hun?

Thats all for now sorry.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all!!

well me and Dh have joined Clarince house    feel really good actually as haven't done any exercise since oct   when i left my last gym. i am a bit worried about joining and starting tx, do you think i will be ok? I mean will i still be able to swim and go to the gym when i am having tx??

Jo - really sorry to hear your news hun. Sending you a really big   We will be there at 2.30pm on the 11th. what time is yours? let me know, it would be nice to say hello to you. We both admitted today that we were very nervous!!! We are seeing  Gideon too, what was he like?

Shelley - i can't believe what your dr said. Can't you change drs?? ours is is so good about it all. I don't see him about out problems now, but before xmas i was having a rough time of it and i went to se him. he was so sympathetic and said he understood what a rollercoaster infertility is and offered me so much help and advice. It is so hard dealing with all the drs and the waiting around. Sending you a big   . 

Julia - you rest up hun, you deserve it. Take care of yourself and see how it goes. Don't rush in to anything they will still be there. Good luck hun!! Clarice house is lovely. Got a really nice gym and swimming pool with sauna and jacuzzi, my idea of heaven. Even got a restaurant and bar. 

Cath - wow your life seems so busy. we're off to my mum and dads for the weekend but it will just be a nice pub luch and relax. Sorry about your panic attack . A few years ago i wanted to lose weight (about a stone and a half) and i went to weight watchers once. I wasn't that keen on going every week so i got the stiff and just did it at home. Takes a bit of will power but i did it. Would it be an idea to do that? Good luck hun. Losing weight is never easy.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok. Enjoy the sunshine.

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls


Jo - Soooo sooo sorry hun, Its sh*t isn't it,  sending you big hugs   I know with my failed ivf's you just keep looking for reasons why and its really not fair.  I am thinking of you ......big hugs.  Glad you got your appointment through thats really quick i think you are doing the right thing by not hanging around too long i made that mistake.  I'm there next Thursday 7th.

Sam - What can i say hun,  When i read your post i felt like i had been kicked    Its just not fair after all you've been through to have to go through this again it must be terrible for you,  sending you big hugs ^hugme

Julia - Great news that ec went so well,  Feet up for you and rest now,  I used a wheat bag on my tummy that helps a bit,  Hope you recover quick and that you can have embies put back in soon.

Cath - Good to hear from you,  sorry you are feeling down its like a black cloud somedays isnt it,  I'm sorry you are having panic attacks hun,  there horrible arnt they,  I used to get them quite a lot i think thats why i have a problem with flying now as i keep thinking i'll have one on a plane like last time.  
Enjoy your weekend hun and if you fancy a chat anytime let me know

Shelley - your doctor sounds like an insensitive ar*ehole!  What a thing to say to a patient

Cleo - Sorry about the spotting,  Clarice House sounds lovely - where is it?
It would be great if were cycling at the same time.

Rivka - Sorry your not feeling...........you couldnt be pregnant could you?  Hows the acupuncture going - do you think it is working?

Tricksy - How are you getting on?  

Emma- How are you ?


I got my schedule through today for FET,  It looks like i'm gonna be d/r for ages according to this plan,  on full dose for 21 days and half dose for 14 - Is that what everyone else has had to do on FET, also on HRT?
So now its a case of trying to book all the time off work for scans and ET........typical they have all falled on the days i work all day 

Bit annoyed though as my prescription for the drugs is all wrong only received it tonight when i got home from work so that doesnt leave me much time to get it sorted before i start - Got me stressed out already and i'm not taking the drugs yet!!! 

Anyway better stop waffling now
Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Crumbs so many posts, i cant keep up! 

Firstly:-

Jojo - darlin, you know how sorry i am for you hun, big  to you, and im here for you whenever you want, anytime  

Julia - well done you on seventeen eggs hun, saw your name in the book at ISIS today, we were there at 10am but didnt think i would come and introduce meself to you during egg collection   make sure your well rested hun and    for embryo transfer asap

Cath - hope your ok, thinking of you 

Tricksy - is it baseline on tuesday for you? hope all goes well for you hun   

Cleo - hope your ok lovey xx

Rivka - hope your feeling better hun, my ds had something similar at the beginning of the week and is better now  

Sam -   thinking of you hun (ps in answer to your question, no i dont suffer from pcos)

Lisa -    to you

As for me, had 2nd scan today and have 15 follies on the right and Julie could see around 10 on the left all though the left ovary is still high at the moment, hopefully they will be able to reach them. Have to stay on 150iu over weekend and blood was just over 10,000 not sure what that meant, any ideas anyone? Still worried im going to overstim all though they seem quite happy with me, i think! Egg collection should be weds 6th!!!

Hi to everyone i may have forgotten, sorry, big love and hugs to everyone  

Emma xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all....

I have no worked out a system for replying so its not as tricky...write notes on pad while reading then reply with notes in front of me....much easier than having to keep scrolling through.

Here goes let see how well I do!

Lisa - Good luck with your FET, hope you get your prescription sorted out OK.

Sam - hope everythings OK, did you get a blood test done.  Hope its not what you are fearing.

Rivka - hope you're feeling better honey.

Cleo - so jealous of you going to clarice house!  Sorry to hear you're spotting already.  Not long now till your appt on the 11th!

Julia - thanks for the website, have had a look.  couldn't see any prices on there, do you know what she charges?  17 eggs is great.  Hope your body settles down and you don't get OHSS so your ET can go ahead next week. when do they/you decide?

JoJo - sorry it didn't work have a huge hug.  Hope you get some answers at your follow up on the 11th.

Cathy - busy busy busy, don't know how you do it!

Emma - 25 follicles sounds loads.  Hope all goes well for E/C on the 6th!

Shelley/Carly - hope you're  both OK

How'd I do??  if i missed anyone I'm sorry



Just looking at dates and noticed loads of have appts of one sort or another over the next 2 weeks

6th=Emma, 7th=Lisa, 11th=Cleo and JoJo, 13th=me.

Do you guys ever have a meet up as I'd love to put some faces to names.

had a bit of a wobble earlier when I realised we had to pay an ICSI fee on top of egg sharing fee at ISIS (at other clinics they do the ICSI included) but have decided ISIS is still the clinic for us.

Have a fantastic weekend everyone.

Love ya xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Pie pig

what a fab idea keeping a pad next you when you read posts, it made me laugh    . i often get lost and have no idea whas going on and keep going backwards and forwards!! its like having lots of penpals isn't it. Very hard.

Think i will do that in future.


Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just realised....missed out Trickseys appt on the 12th

and forgot to say Hi to Liz!!

there thats everyone and everything (I think).

the pad definately makes it easier but unfortunately still not foolproof!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Cleo

Were there at 3.15pm but usually get there early, maybe we might just cross each other. Would b lovely to put a face to the name. Gideon seemed really nice and friendly. He was so gentle and kept apologising during transfer, because I was really needing the loo and when they put the speculem (sp??) it was a little bit uncomfortable. He was so sweet he made me cry (in a nice way not a horrible way) and all he did was wish us the best lol. Anyway waffled enough now. 

Thank u all for ur kind words, its certainly does make it easier to have so much support.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Piepig - What a great idea about making notes   I find it really hard keeping track of everything and scrolling back and forth on posts,  its good on the appointment dates its a shame were not all on the same day then we could all meet up,  We had one meet up a while back at the Marks Tey Hotel,  Myself, Cleo, Rivka and Cathie all met and it was really nice to put faces to names and have a good old chinwag in person,  we will have to organise another one soon.
Good luck for the 13th! 

Emma - Good luck for the 6th 

Jo and Cleo - Good luck for the 7th 

Tricksy- When are you next in?

Rivka - I've got a question hun,  How long did you d/r for and take the HRT for on your FET cycle?  It just seems a long time according to my schedule?


Got my prescription sorted although its still wrong i spoke to the pharmacy and its ok they can sort it out because Isis overprescribed if it had been the other way round i would have been in trouble,  now all thats left is to try and get the time off work now. 


Well thats all from me folks
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Again so many posts I don't know where to start   No time for personals tonight I'm afraid apart from:

Sam - I am so so sorry, life is a frigging ***** and teases us in such an unfair and wicked way. Have you see a doctor yet or had a scan? I'm thinking of you hun

Jo - again I am so so sorry, it was all sounding so positive, keep your chin up, it WILL happen for all of us, its just going to take time but we all get there, we are strong and determined ladies and our dreams will not be shattered. Take care  

I think as we make our appointments we should cut and paste the bit below and add our names to it so we can see who is at Isis when and maybe meet up if we are there at similar times? As you can see its my turn to be there lots of the next couple of weeks  

5th=Tricksy(12.30)
6th=Emma, 
7th=Lisa, 
11th=Cleo(3.15) and JoJo(2.30)
13th=PiePig and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy (11.30)
18th=Tricksy(12.30)
20th=Tricksy(e/c??)

Gotta go I am pooped and need my bed!

Night night xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

Sorry I've not been on much, I have been quite uncomfortable over the weekend and ended up back at ISIS this morning as I have become really swollen after the EC on Friday. Had a scan today which did not show any free fluid, so fingers crossed things are ok, although ovaries still look huge. The decision has been made for blastocyst transfer on Wednesday, but only one due to the risk of OHSS. There goes my dream of twins! We had 17 eggs, 10 fertilised and 8 have survived through the weekend, so hopefully we won't lose too many more before Wednesday. 

Tricksy, that is a great idea about the dates at Isis. I will be there again on Wednesday, so will probably be on the same list as Emma. Emma, do you know what time your egg collection is? Perhaps we will see you there.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Take care everyone. Sorry for no personals, I shall log on again later.

Take care,

Love Julia xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello ladies, a short post from a very uncomfortable me  

Had last scan today and have 17 follies on the right and they could see at least 10 on the left but ovary is still a little high, Julie thinks they should be able to reach them. Had another blood test and its shot up to 19,000 which is a concern, egg collection will be on weds and if there is alot of eggs they will freeze them straight away if not we hope to have embryo transfer on monday as we want to go to blastacyst. Need to do hcg jab at 2.45am  

Julia - sorry you have been so un-comfortable hun but at least ISIS are monitoring you and scaned you for reasurrance, we were at ISIS this morning between 9.45 and 10.15 where you there then?? What time are you going on weds?    for your transfer hun.

Tricksy - good luck for your baseline tomorrow hun, hope you are feeling ok and the meds arent getting to you to much. Hows acu going??   

Sorry no more personals ladies, but im so pooped and just looking at the computer is exhausting. Its my ds's b'day tomorrow, not going to be much fun for him am i?  

Take care all
Em xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening

hope everyones well.  I've just had a lovely run-in with my rather misguided GP.  I phoned the surgery on friday to see if I could get a CD3 estradiol test done as it was missed off my original CD3 tests and I thought why not get it done now rather than wait and pay to have it done at ISIS.  The lady on reception told me to pop in this afternoon to pick up a blood test form....perfect....or so I thought.

Popped into the surgery this afternoon to pick up form to have blood test today as its CD3 only to be given a note from my GP saying they don't routinely do estradiol and a form to have a progesterone test done which i've already had and it was fine.  So I explained to the receptionist what I actually needed and that it had to be done today.  she managed to get the doc to squeeze me in.  So i explained to him what i needed and why i needed it...he then got me to explain to him what ICSI was cos he didn't know! ha! and then he agreed to write a new form, so I managed to get it done in the end hurrah!

My appointment it at 3.45 on the 13th so i'll update trickseys list.

Emma - good luck on weds, hope there are plenty of eggs but not too many so you can still have your ET.  2.45am is a crazy time to be jabbing yourself!

Tricksey - love the list! goodluck with scan tomorrow 

Julia - hope things are not too uncomfortable.  going to blasts is great, and the fact that only 1 is being transferred doesn't necessarily rule out the possibility of twins....I'm sure I read someone that identical twins is still possible if the blast splits tee hee!  Goodluck with ET wednesday.

Lisa - great the prescription was sorted - how come ISIS overprescribed? hope the DRing is going well.

5th=Tricksy(12.30)
6th=Emma, Julia
7th=Lisa,
11th=Cleo(3.15) and JoJo(2.30) and ?Emma
13th=PiePig (3.45) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy (11.30)
18th=Tricksy(12.30)
20th=Tricksy(e/c??)

Thats all from me.  Hope everyone I've not mentioned is ok.

Debs


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Hope everyone's ok and had a good weekend,  I've been trying to organise all day my scans and trying to get time of work for them which is difficult as i don't want anyone to know plus i only work part-time and they have all fallen on the days that i am working.......blo**y typical!!!!   Anyway i'm hoping to get it sorted out soon,  I'll update the list tomorrow,

Debs - I'm not sure what Isis did really,  As i've had two previous IVF's and a couple of IUI's i had some drugs left over so when i asked for the prescription i told them what i already had and to give me a prescription for what was needed but i think they must have got the wrong end of the stick - luckily the pharmacy says that they'll sort it out.  What a nightmare your GP is....... is doesnt give you a lot of faith when you have to explain to him what ICSI is does it  

Tricksy - The appointment list is a great idea and best of luck for tomorrow 

Julia/ Emma - Thinking of you for Wednesday   

Anyhow better get on
Speak soon
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well had a good weekend away despite all that is on my mind at the moment.  Probably the best thing I could have done.  Just to update, after my last post on Thursday I woke up Friday morning and pregnancy symptoms returned in vengence - but just for the day.  Ever since then nothing other than boobs slightly sore (if I pinch and punch them!!!!!). Don't understand what is going on at all.  Just not sure what it all means.  HPTs have run out so can't test anymore but haven't had any bleeding yet (I suppose thought the progesterone I am on will hold that off).  So though I still don't have very much hope I have booked a scan for Friday and will at least find out then.

Emma - Good luck for EC Wednesday.

Jo - I am so sorry.  I felt like you after my IVF failures - just wanted to try again.  so I hope you won't have to wait too long.

Julia - Well done on your 17 eggs!!!  Blast transfer - that's great.  Hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable now.

Rivka - Hope you're OK.

Cleo - Congrats on joining the gym.

Liz - Hello, hope you are both OK.


Lisa - Yes 3 weeks does seem to be a long while to be dr'ing on full dose.  I wonder if it is just a case of fitting in with their schedule.  In any case it doesn't hurt to be on the dr drugs that length of time (other than the cost to you of course).  Sorry your dates don't fit with work - that is typical.

Shelley - I'm sorry about your thoughtless GP.  I think a lot of them need work on their bed side manner.  I remember going to see mine shortly before I was to start my first IVF.  He spent the whole appointment telling me it probably wouldn't work!!  Now I know we all have to be warned that the odds aren't necessarily in our favour but I did think the timing was wrong.

Pie-pig - Yes I take notes too but like you say, no it isn't full proof.

Cathie - How are you now?  Any nearer a decision?

Tricksy - How's it going for you?

Now who have I missed?

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

PS Can anyone tell me what bubbles are?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sam2007 said:


> PS Can anyone tell me what bubbles are?


Hi & welcome to FF

Here's some info on abbreviations and jargon on this website, as well as explaining what bubbles are...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well I have just got back from a fabulous 2 1/2 hour ride on my horsey with a friend. It was wonderful just ambling along for miles and miles across fields and bridleways, I am very very chilled but a bit knackered!! I find it so relaxing and its great to get the fresh air. I am still feeling good, no side effects at all from the Buserelin. I have got my Baseline scan tomorrow and I am quite nervous, firstly about the scan, hoping that everything is ok and secondly I am cacking it about injecting in my stomach   I have got used to the Buserelin now and I know it does not hurt, I am really worried that the Puregon and Clexane are going to really sting   I will find out tomorrow night I suppose  

Sam - You poor thing, you must be in turmoil at the moment, I have got everything crossed for you hun. Take Care. Sorry I don't know what the bubbles are!

Lisa - Thanks for the good luck vibes for tomorrow. I hope that you get your scans arranged and work sorted out soon, its a nightmare trying to get everything arranged and work is the biggest pain to sort out.

PiePig - Glad you like the list, I thought it would help us all keep on track with who is there and when. I'll keep you all posted on how I get on tomorrow

Em - Good luck with the egg collection, 2.45am for the hgc   frigging hell that is an obsene time of the morning to be jabbing yourself   good luck. You have an amazing amount of eggs, I've got everything crossed for a straight foward collection for you. We too want to go for Blastocyst

Julia - I hope that you are feeling better now and a bit less bloated....I have got all of this to look forward to   I;ve got everything crossed for your Blasties too, keep us posted on how you get on

Sorry I havnt got round to everyone, it takes so long now!!!

Take Care everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. 

Julia - great news about being able to go to et. Sending you lots of  

Sam -    hoping bean is still with you and growing strong. You may just be one of the lucky ones that doesn't have the horrible side effects of early pregnancy. 

Not really any nearer a decision. I want to lose at least a stone before we look at more tx so I suppose things will be on hold till that happens. Not to mention saving up for it. Part of me really wants a last crack at having our own child, but another part of me thinks that we should start the ball rolling on adoption now as tx may not work anyway. Hard to be in a positive frame of mind sometimes. 

Lisa - good luck getting the scan dates organised.

Tricksy - hope the scan goes well. Hope the clexane is ok as well. The long ride sounds fantastic, and relaxing is always a good thing during tx.

Angel -   for ec. 

Piepig - docs can be amazing sometimes. You'd think with all that's in the press these days about IVF and it's variations, that they would have an inkling what ICSI is.

Rivka - how was your weekend away? Did you get over the bug?

Jo - how are you this week?

Again, I've probably forgotten at least one person so apologies. I'm fighting to keep my eyes open at the moment, completely shattered the whole time. No news from us. The dogs had a good time at the Golden Retriever fun day. No prizes this year but Daisy had her first go at doggy paddle which was sweet. Next stop the beach! Had a lovely weekend. Dh and I have now managed to curl up on the sofa together and go to bed at the same time for 3 nights in a row. I'd forgotten how nice it is just to put our feet up and relax together. 

If any of you manage to meet up at ISIS I recommend the Food Factory (back onto the main road into Severalls and right at the roundabout) as somewhere to pop for a coffee or lunch. It's a sister restaurant to the Barn Brasserie in Great Tey but (imho) has better food for less. We only discovered it after our last tx but keep saying we'll make the most of it if we get on the rollercoaster again.

Off to bed now as am doing an early at work tomorrow. Hope you're all ok and enjoying the lovely weather. 

Cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies 
    sorry i havent posted for a couple off days  but after the doctors visit it really put us back wards couldnt face writing,well dh tock it upon him self to book up at the oaks hospital to see the urologist to get some answers  and that we did.his name was doc corr he was so helpfull ,but we have been told by him that we will not fall naturally so icis is the route we will have to follow,undecided if we are gonna go the fall hog private or not .dh has had some bloods done and another sperm test,we will wait for the results and then see what desicion to make,but at least now we have some answers which we did not no before so glad we have got the ball rolling now,just scared off the cost and what icis involves.i just hope that when i get my results they are all ok. 

       trisky.ur hack sounded amazing i no how i felt when i went out ridding ,such a wounderfull feeling wind in your hair and feeling free,how i miss it.ur hourse is lovely.good luck for tomorrow.be thinking off u. 

      piepig.love the note pad idea,really dose help.what is a cd3?hope ur ok? 

      sam.glad u had a break just what u needed,try not to get to stressed that really wont help,but good luck for friday 

       cloe.how was ur first day back to work?hope it wasnt to bad.how is dh?hope ur both well. 

       lisa.must be so hard getting time off,not looking forward to that part as my boss is abit off a nitemare ,but she knows our situation so i hope she will understand.well take care. 

       angel.just rest up take it easy. 

       julia.try to take it easy and i really hope them 8 fertalised stay alive for wednesday good luck   

hope i havent missed anyone take care all of you.
 lotsoff  shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hey shelley - was that a private urologist you saw?  if so how much did you have to pay for the appointment and how did you go about organising it?  we still haven't heard from our NHS urologist yet!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi piepig,yes it was private dont no the price yet anything from 150 to 200 pounds and the cost off any blood test or other tests,no its alot but we needed to no.it is the oaks in colchester.he was so nice once we have the results we will be refferd to isis clinic.cant deal with all the waiting round.ru ok?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry just read that back didnt make much sence the bill will be sent through the post ,but they do a scheme where you can pay mounthly, that might be an option for us if we stick with private .


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Wilsons - glad you've got the ball rolling. Don't worry too much about ICSI, you go through the same as straight IVF (and if I can survive it twice and still consider going back for more, anyone can) and then the embriologist does the rest - injecting the sperm directly into the egg. Here's the link to the fees for ISIS. ICSI is an additional £795.

http://www.isisfertility.com/Fee_Schedule.php

/links


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry not been around much. I've not been feeling very sociable. I have kept up with every1's journey though. I think I'm going a little bit   I'm still doing hpt's although I've had af and got a negative everytime. I keep thinking maybe my af wasn't as heavy as she usually is (I think if I was sane, I'd know it was normal) I haven't told Dan because he thinks I'm ok, which I make him believe that everything is. I know we have an appointment on Monday and I should b looking forward to that but I'm worrying where were going to get the next lot on money from ( does any1 know how much a natural FET would b? We was quoted about 1500 but I don't know if that was natural or medicated FET). I'm so sorry to waffle on, I think it just helps me to get things of my chest.

I did want to come on and just do personals, but I'm sorry I don't know if I'm up to it just yet. Sorry

Love and best wishes Jo xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks for that cathie,just had a little read up on icis and the differences between that and ivf not much between them.would be really good if you or the other girls could let me in on what i will have to  go through.ie like injecting myself,meddication,change in diet ect.so i can at least no what to expect.think we will go private,just need to go through how we will fund all this,dh's parrents have said that if we need help they would help us so sweet.  .cathie what stage ru at?ru starting ivf aggain?must be so hard when it dosent work ,keep thinking to myself when do we draw the line off how many attempts you go for.as i want to carry my own child so much when do we say stop. .its all just so unfair.just hope this all works,i no me and dh would be such good parrents.
    was just thinking it would be so nice to meet you all,you read everyones profiles and try to imagine what you all look like,is there going to be another meet up soon?well spk to you all later day off today just watched along come polly lol  going to treat dh to dinner tonight.
       lots of  shelley


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi again,

Lovely day here I am pleased to say.  We spent the weekend in Yarmouth where it was nice but the coastal breeze always ruined it a bit.  But where I am it has been lovely and it does cheer me up when the whether is good.

Just a couple of personals:

Jo - Don't blame you at all for not feeling very sociable at the moment.  And in fact I think sometimes it is good to step back from the board for a while.  From my experience, having that follow-up appointment is great for recovery because from that point you can only look forward.  The costs you were given of £1500 for a FET sounds about right (if anything a bit steep) and I would have thought that would include drugs.  Certainly I don't think I ever spent that much.  As for whether you do a natural or medicated FET well the drugs prices are nothing like what you have to pay for a fresh IVF because you don't need those stimming drugs.  And no need to apologise about not doing personals.  I don't think we always need to especially at a time when we are feeling so low.

Cathie - I can also relate to your feelings on not being sure as to whether to go for another IVF or adoption.  The most frustrating things is that in the UK they will not let you proceed with adoption applications while you were still undergoing fertility treatment.  Have you (or have you thought about) going to any adoption information meetings because I think they may help you to decide how strongly you feel.

Shelley - Will you have to give up any NHS IVF attempt if you go private?  As for what IVF actually entails well the hardest thing for me was the fitting in of appointments (especially if you want to keep it too yourself).  I can honestly say that I never found actually doing an IVF cycle hard (whatever the side effects from it).  In fact I always looked forward to cycling because I always had such high hopes of success.  The 2WW though is hard.

At the moment (or at least until Friday) I have decided I am going to be positive.  It is ridiculous that I am spending every moment stressing about something that I have no control over.  So I may only have a few days left being pregnant but I've decided to try and enjoy it.  No more knicker checking and no more hpts.

Love from the new Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - Zita West has written several books on infertility and I think has one that focusses on the treatments available. She's hot on diet being a factor so has a detox diet and guidelines for what you should eat when. She was the expert on Tonight with Trevor McDonald last night in case you saw that.

Sam - glad being positive. We have been to the information meeting at the council and although we haven't applied yet we left more encouraged than put off. Just need to work out what we should do.

Jo - you're not   just coming out the other side of pumping your body full of hormones that make us feel that way. Nice to hear from you.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well finally got all my scans booked in, I've done them for the afternoons on the days i work and booked a couple of days holiday for the ones that fall on my full days - pretty pi**ed off that i've got to use holiday but i am adamant that no-one in my new job will know that i am having treatment - DO NOT want to go through what i went through with my last job! The less people know the better.

Does anyone know the employment laws - Do you have to employed somewhere for a certain length of time before your entitled to maternity money & leave?

Sam - Great that you had a nice break away and that it did you good  And its great that you are feeling positive - Best of luck for Friday hun  I think they have got me d/r longer to fit into their schedule its a pain isn't it its happened to me on all my ivf's, Really trying to be positive about this one as its my last one but finding it hard to think whats going to be so different about this one?

Jo - Your not going mad hun honest, I think an FET is about 1K not including drugs but you don't need the stimming drugs (which cost all the money) I will let you know when i get my bill in though exactly how much it is. It is soooooooo hard isnt it scraping the money together, Dh and I havent had a holiday for years because all our money goes on treatment.

Cath - Hope your not feeling so tired now, I totally relate to your feelings on whether to have another go at IVF or not, This is where we are at the moment, FET and our little frosties are our last hope and then we just want to move on, I'm so fed up with being skint and missing out on holidays and such because we've got to pay for more treatment - After 7 years enough is enough.

Shelley - Great that you got some answers from the docs, I think sometimes its worse when you don't know. Like Sam i found IVF not as bad as what i expected it to be, the worse part for me was the emotional side of the 2 week wait, when your just waiting to find out whether it worked or not and i was one of the unfortunate ones that i have now had 2 failed IVF's.

Tricksy - Your horse rides sounds fab - I've only been on a horse once and was crapping myself (felt so high up)
How did your scan go?
I found the stimming drugs do sting a bit but you get used to them and there not that bad......don't worry you'll be fine, I found sitting down so you get a bit of a roll of fat helps 

*Schedule Update*
5th=Tricksy(12.30)
6th=Emma, Julia
7th=Lisa (10am)
11th=Cleo(3.15) and JoJo(2.30) and ?Emma
13th=PiePig (3.45) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy (11.30)
18th=Tricksy(12.30)
20th = Tricksy ec?
2nd July - Lisa -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - SCan

Take care all
love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - http://www.tuc.org.uk/tuc/maternity.pdf

According to the above site from 1st April this year you are entitled to maternity leave for up to 52 weeks no matter how long you have worked for your employer. Glad you've managed to fit your appointments in around work. it's difficult not telling people what you're doing and using up leave but I have to say it's what I'll be doing if we go again as I hate the pressure of people knowing what you're up to.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - Don't forget that with a medicated FET your natural cycle is overridden so if you have never done one before then it really is a different treatment method for you.  Some people can only get pregnant with a FET because they have problems with their natural hormones cycle that they don't know about.  I do honestly feel you have a good chance of it working for you.

sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi all,

again just a quickie from me tonight, I'll have more time to do personals tomorrow. I'm spending too much time riding at the moment  

My scan went well today, everything is as it should be and I can start stimming from tomorrow. I saw Fiona today and she is so so lovely. I told her that Isis were the hot topic of discussion on here and that they had a good reputation   Apparently they had an Isis get together for parents and their babies at Colchester Zoo last week, it was really moving hearing about it. Fiona got a bit choked up too  

Good luck tomorrow Julia, fingers crossed for you

Take care everyone

Lots of Love xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone. How ae you all doing? 

Tricksey - the horse ride sounds lovely. I have never been on a horse or even been particularly close to one. Riding a horse is on my list of things to try one day, although a bit of courage may be needed! Glad your scan went well. DH told me when I first came on here to be careful what I put about ISIS as they could potentially sue for slander if we wrote anything bad, but I never have a bad word to say about them, so he need not have worried.

Emma - We may have seen you on Monday, although I really was too worried to look for anyone! We were there about 9.30 to 9.50, so maybe catch up with you tomorrow. I hope you are okay and not too uncomfortable. Try not to worry about the egg collection. The sedation is great stuff and it should all be plain sailing. The good thing is you get a nice Danish pastry afterwards and a cup of tea. I think our appointment tomorrow for transfer is some time after 3pm so we may meet! I have to phone in the morning for the correct time so it may change, but I will let you know so may see you there. My advice is take it easy for a couple of days afterwards. I am still feeling like the Michelin man but apparently the ovaries which are normally the size of almonds had grown to the size of grapefruits, so no wonder we feel uncomfortable! What made me laugh is the information on the pessaries - insert (AFTER removing wrapper!!) Ouch!!!

Lisa - Sorry to hear about your appointments being on work days. I don't blame you for not wanting all your colleagues to know what you are going through. My mum has done a good job of telling most of the family who I did not particularly want to tell, but that is mums for you! 

Jo - lovely to hear from you. I think personally the best way to cope with something is to get back up and try again. We are all here for support so big hugs to you, and hope you get on okay at your appointment. Have you taken Isis up on the free counselling session? I am not sure whether it would make me more upset or would help. I hope you are okay.

Debs - you can arrange a private appt at the Oaks by phoning the secretary at the Oaks. They prefer to have a referral from the GP to get all the info, but if you are self pay you don't need a referral letter, but they do prefer you to have one, although your GP does not sound to cooperative so it may be easier said than done, getting a referral letter!

Cathie - the dog day sounds like fun, I meant to say I love your picture profile, bless them! Thanks for the top tip re the Food Factory. It is only about two mins in the car from where we live, but we have not tried it yet. I would love to give it a try one day. Do you do the chocolate full time, or do you also have another job? It sounds like you work really hard!

Sam - glad you are feeling more positive. 

Rivka - Are you away at the moment? I seem to remember you were away for the weekend. Hope you had a good time.

Cleo - that sounds lovely, joining Clarice House. You must make sure you go - I joint LA fitness and went about three times in a year. Basically I am lazy!! I think you will be okay doing gentle exercise, but I think I read you should not exercise whilst stimming, as the blood supply should be directed towards the ovaries, rather than anywhere else during exercise. Swimming is probably okay though. Best to check with ISIS.

Shelley - glad you had a better experience seeing Mr Corr at the Oaks. I used to work there, and it is a lovely place. The only trouble with going privately if you pay yourself is that you have to pay for every single little thing, like the nurses, blood tests, pathology tests as well as the consultant fee. Still, it is worth it if you can start getting the answers you deserve. I have even been a patient there myself for smears/colposcopies, which I thought would be so embarassing, but the nurses were all so professional, but I try not to think that they have seen my "bits"! Glad you had a good day off.

Liz - How are you and the lovely Faith? I hope she is being a good little girl for her mummy - I am sure she is. Any pics yet? It would be lovely to see her. Was she as a result of IVF or did it happen naturally (sorry, I can't remember although it probably says on your posts).

Carly - hi, hope you are okay.

Wow, I can't believe there are so many of us on here chatting. No wonder Isis is always busy!

Well, on Monday we were told that 8 embryos had survived, and Gidon Leiberman said that to prevent risk of OHSS he would only put one back in on Wednesday (sorry if I have said this before - I must be boring you all to tears!) We shall have to find out tomorrow how many have survived through to blastocyst stage. I am all prepared for a few days watching TV and taking it easy (poor DH - my dad has lent me a set of walkie talkies so I can summon him - HA HA!!!!)

Anyway, take care everyone. Emma, I shall post on here tomorrow when I find out what time we will be at Isis. 

Love Julia

PS - Sorry if I have missed anyone!!!


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Im Laura, with the spanish consultant (never rememeber her name) at colchester constable ward.

ICSI is needed... need support!

Hope to meet some lifelong friends x

If you want to know more about me www.johnandlaura.co.uk​
/links


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi laura glad you found us well im off to bed now good luck and spk to u soon nite nite.
  good luck for tomorrow julia.
           shelley.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Laura
I've just had a quick look at your website - very impressive! I also fainted during the Hycosy scan - fortunately on the couch during the procedure (did not take pain relief either!) and not in the loo! I will have a good read at a later date - I am off to bed after Big Bro. Glad you could join our thread.

Julia x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks! I havent finished it yet but thanks for the confidence!

Just proves one thing, we need to get the doctors to explain more!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, just a quickie to say sorry for being such a moody cow recently. Im now starting to feel better (since hcg jab really) alot less uncomfortable all though i realise that will change after today  

We have egg collection at 2.45, will let you know how we go.

Julia - i will be thinking about that cup of tea and danish pastry all the way through ec  

Hope everyone is well, sorry for the me post

Love Emma xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just a quickie today:

Emma - All the best for EC.

Laura - Welcome to the ISIS thread.  I shall have a look at your site soon.

Cleo - I don't think they advise swimming after EC.

Julia - Danish pastry?  When I had my time I think all I got was a dry biscuit.  Things have improved.

Tricksy - Did Fiona know about the ISIS thread?

Hello to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quickie from me too.

Cleo - no swimming for the 2ww, sorry.

Julia - I only got a small packet of biscuits (I think it had 3 in   )

Tricksy - I've told Gemma and Julie about FF (Whoops better start posting nice things about them   )

Emma - Hunny u know I'm thinking about u   Good luck.

Hi to all the newbies. Its a great thread (and were all normal here   )

Love to every1 and thank u for all ur kind words. I told Dan about the hpt's last night and he said he can understand after what happened in February.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I never seem to have much time at the mo for full replies! I can see Zita West's relaxation and rest recommendation going straight out of the window   I should have plenty of time tomorrow to reply, I am baby-sitting an office and i think that I am going to be the only one in so plenty of available time.

Jojo - good to hear that you are ok hun

Sam - Fiona did not seem surprised about the thread on here, I think that she knew about it. I said that they had a good reputation, which they do of course   I hope I get a Danish Pastry too after e/c, mind you if I'm groggy hubby will probably try and nick it!!!! 

Emma - I've been thinking about you today, I have everything crossed for you. You have not been moody at all, and so what if you have, thats the idea of this thread, we can all talk to each other and we all know how we all feel. I want a full report on the e/c, I've got mine in 2 weeks  

LadyB - See you've found us  welcome to the thread, are you now waiting for your Isis appointment to come through, have you got to wait until April 08 for the next lot of funding?

Julia - by now your baby/s will be on board   sending you lots and lots of     and sticky vibes. keep your feet up and rest. Have you got any time off work?


ok gotta dash as I'm at work, I'm off riding again tonight so might not get back on until tomorrow


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Just a quickie from me.

Not very good news from me I am afraid. Apart from two, all of the embryos died on their way to blastocyst stage, and the remaining two were not as formed as the embryologists would have liked them to have been by today, so I had the remaining two transferred, but we are not very optimistic for their survival. I am gutted as we now do not have the opportunity for FET in the future, unless we want to go through the whole regime again. I can't see that happening as we will be paying off the cost for this cycle for a long time to come anyway.  

Anyway, gotta go as I am making myself upset by typing this.

Emma, I hope all went well for you today. Take it easy for the next few days.

Hope everyone else is well.

Tricksy, thanks for your messages, neighbour! I am self employed so work when I like, as well as looking after my little boy, so taking time off isn't a problem, thankfully.

I shall come on again when I am feeling in a better frame of mind.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - so sorry about your embies. Sending you lots of   anyway as you never know. If they've fought for this long they're strong little mites.

Emma -   hope you had lots of eggs and good fertilisation overnight.

Tricksy - don't do too much. It's easily done but worth taking time out.

I think I mentioned this thread to Fiona when I was there (August!) and she knew about it then. Not hard to say nice things about ISIS (though I don't know the doctors now) as they're lovely. The danish pastries are delicious but I recommend not going for the maple pecan as I felt really ill after that, it was soooo sweet. I took marmite sandwiches in to eat last time so I had something savoury that didn't make me feel ill. 

Shelley - we've had two ICSI and are contemplating a third. I think everyone reaches the cut off point at a different time. If we go around again it t will be our last shot, FET with any frosties aside, as I don't think either of us could cope with it more than once more. If that doesn't work, or if we decide to call it quits, we'll apply for adoption. 

A good friend who has worse problems than me says that she will be a parent, it's just a question of how and when. I'm making that my attitude as well.

Sam - how are you doing? Not long till your scan now. Will be thinking of you on Friday and keeping everything crossed.

Laura - welcome to the thread. Couldn't see your from work but will look at home.

Rivka - how are you?

Hello everyone else.

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I have just read through the last 2 pages of messages and have forgotten who's doing what already!!!!!!!!!

Faith is well, growing so fast. Went to baby massage today which was really nice although Faith wasn't conviced she wanted to lie on the floor!!!!!

Sam:

What you say about pregnancy systoms coming and going is how it was for me and at 5 weeks most people would not even know they were pregnant. I only felt sick between weeks 7 and 9 I was never actually sick. Don't give up hope hun xx xx

Julia:

Don't be to put off by only have to embryos left all of ours died bar 2 and now we have Faith. Thats why we do blastyst so that only the best are left. They say that Girl embryos are slower to reach blastyst so maybe thats it. Faith is a icsi baby on are third attempt.

Emma:

Hope e/c went well and you are not to uncomfortable. I meet up we Ruth and we got on well lots in common she said that you and her are friends so maybe we could all meet up some time. Good luck with e/t

Tricks:

The stimming part is the best part of ivf cause you see these eggs growing inside you and finally you feel like you are doing something.

Hi laura welcome to the thread.

Cathy:

just saw you have changed your piccy Daisy has grown so much. I am going to try and get a pic on of Faith soon before she grows out of the cute stage!!!

Hi everyone else hope you are all keeping well.

Love Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jo - Got my bill through for FET its £995   DH had a fit!  You have to pay for the drugs on top of that.

Liz - Glad to hear that you and Faith are doing well

Cathie - Thanks for the info on maternity leave!  I think everyone knowing is the worse thing  it was so hard to tell everyone when it didnt work thats why its lipped sealed this time.

Julia - I'm really sorry about your embies,  Sending sticky vibes to you hun for those two little fighters 

Emma -  Good luck for your ec hope all went well today,  I got a Danish on both of my EC..........yum!

Sam - How you doing?  DH had a fit when he saw the FET bill really hope this works as thats it for us he is so pi**ed off with missing out on things cos were always paying for treatment or drugs. 

Tricksy- Great that everything is going well at the scan and you can start stimming now - Good luck!


Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening ladies,
i have to agree what a bunch of chetterboxes...so hard to keep up but i'll do my best!!  

Well we are fine, very excited about mounday but trying not to think about it too much. luckily i have a mini break to take my mind off it. Off to spain for the weekend for a little hen do. Going with the bride (my sister in law to be) her mum and my mum, can't wait!!


Julia - sorry to hear about your embies. Wishing you loads of luck with your 2. I hope they snuggle in there. Sending you lots of      

Lisa - glad you have your scans sorted and sorry about the money though!! Reallt does annoy me that we have to pay for something that comes so naturally to others. Good luck hun and sending you   .

Liz - glad you're doing well!!

Tricksy  - glad the scan went well. i have a friend who is part of a baby group. Some of the mums are ISIS mums and she mentioned that they had a day at Colchester zoo. Sounds so good. 

Emma  - good luck with embies    

Cath - hope you're ok?? And the dogs?? Mine is laying onme and making it very difficult to type!!

the wilsons - DH's hair looks lovely   hope you're ok hun.


lady b - welcome to the thread hun.

Rivka - how you doing??

Jo - hi hun, sending you a big   . Hope to see you on monday!! Can you give me some idea aboutwhat you look like


That is surely everyone isn't it?   
Have a great weekend!! I intend to. its the last of the booze for me for a while.


Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the really kind welcome everyone  !

I'm having a really at night tonight! Im ovulating right now too and its a little weepy for me to know that nothing happening!! 

Hope everyone is ok and big hugs all round


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Forgot to add, last saw consultant at colchester in March and she said that we are on the list for the next financial year. 

Although we would do anything to have the treatment tomorrow, there is no way we can afford it privately. We have one go on the nhs and thats it!

Im a student and will be for the next 5 years (possibly 8 depending if im doing my PhD or not!)

Frustrating eh?!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

good evening ladies 
    
          cloe.hello hun,told u i wouldnt cut his hair short he wasnt happy with me though.glad u like it,he is so sweet gave me some good words off advice.bless  i thought u went away this weekend just gone well hope u have a lovely time.ru going to be on line before u go?if not hope all goes well be thinking off u both.  
        
          laura.just read ur history ,is there no one in ur family that could help in a smaal way.its all just so unfair i really feel for u hun.but just think how quick this year has gone already and u never no it may happen alot sooner ,we are having to save like mad its so hard all this we are all here for u hun.  

          lisa.sorry to hear how dh has reacted ,cloe is right why should we have to pay for something that happens so natural for others it dose make me mad.good luck this time round   

          liz.itsgood to have u on here as it gives us all hope that it can happendh said what lovely name bet she is a little cutetie .  

        julia.sorry hun but im sending u lots off    u never no just try to relaxe i really hope ur wrong and that this is the one   

        cathie.hi hun hope ur ok.did u have a cut off point before u started?  

          emma.dont be sorry for being moody if thats how u feel then u go for it ,hope all goes well good luck   

      hope i havent missed anyone if i have sorry cant keep up with u all,nothing much has happend with us waiting for dh results to come back he had more bloods and sperm tests done.so more waiting anyway im off now nite nite sweet dreams everyone.

  lots of  shelley.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks im trying to read everyones story, but its getting confusing! Will try harder when im more awake tomorrow!

No one can help, mums on benefits and johns parents dont like us being married (because im from a common back groud) let alone having children! 

Ah well, who knows, might go to mcdonalds for a part time job tomorrow! hehe!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

morning all

how are we all today?

nothing for me to update.  less than a week now till our appointment at ISIS!  

Sam - goodluck for tomorrow honey.

carly - hope all goes well with your appointment today.  Let me know how it goes and what they say and do etc as our appointment is next week so it'll be good to go in with some idea what to expect.

Emma - hope egg collection went ok and was not too uncomfortable.

Julia - sorry to hear most of your embys died, but like the others said those 2 that remained must have been strong little one with a good survival instinct.  keep thinking positive and I hope the 2WW passes quickly for you.

Lisa - I hadn't realksied that FET was that expensive, still a lot cheaper than full IVF though. hope it works for you. I see you're at ISIS today from the list, I have no idea why you're there and am too lazy to scan back through and work it out!  is it a scan?

Liz - thanks for the PM reply. will try ringing ISIS today to check if I can find a private moment.

Cleo - have a great weekend away honey and goodluck for monday!

laura - welcome. had a look at your website.  hope the next year passes really quickly for you or that something comes up sooner like a lottery win!

Shelley - hope you're OK honey.  are you feeling better now that you've seen someone and you have some things happening?

Tricksy - did the scan go ok?  hows are you finding stimming now?

cathy - hope your well.

Have popped the list on the end here so it doesn't get lost.  can people add notes as to why they are at ISIS as I'm getting so comfused and don't want to miss an important event!  cheers.

5th=Tricksy(12.30)
6th=Emma (EC), Julia (ET)
7th=Lisa (10am)
8th=carly (1st appt)
11th=Cleo(3.15) and JoJo(2.30 follow-up) and ?Emma
13th=PiePig (3.45 1st appt) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy (11.30)
18th=Tricksy(12.30)
20th = Tricksy ec?
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - SCan


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Plan PiePig

6th=Emma (EC), Julia (ET)
7th=Lisa (10am)
8th=Carly (1st appt)
11th=Cleo(3.15) and JoJo(2.30 follow-up) and ?Emma
13th=PiePig (3.45 1st appt) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy-Stimming Scan (11.30)
18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!)
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan

I started Stimming last night and I have to say that I was terrified   but it was a peice of cake   no probs at all, the Clexane stung a little bit but it was not too bad at all and no where near as bad as I thought it was going to be.

LadyB - Its hard to remember who everyone is and who is doing what! Once you get to know us it will all fall into place. We have been trying for a baby for far too many years. I have had 7 miscarriages now, I have also been told that now both of my tubes are totally blocked so the only way of me falling pregnant is with IVF (however I did have another m/c in January ). I am very lucky that dh has super sperm so we are going for straight forward ivf, BUT, it only takes one   little sucker to make a baby so all he needs is one!!! The time will whizz round to next April when you get your referal and then things can happen really quickly. DH's parents sound like horrid people, why not like you just because you are from different backgrounds  

Shelly - I hope you get dh's results back soon, it must be so hard for him. For some reason I think that its 'easier' for us to have the problems rather than our other halves, phycologically for them, if you know what I mean  

Cleo - Lucky you the Hen weekend sounds great, have a fab weekend, drink loads and have a good laugh. Recharge your batterys and get ready for next week  

Lisa - £995   Jes that seems a lot, with FET do they defrost your    and just put them in? Do they let them go to Blastocyst stage or are they already at that? Blasto on its own is £500 so it makes the £995 not so bad if thats the case, at the end of the day if you end up with a BFP out of it (which lets face it you will  ) then £995 is a big fat bargain!!!! Good luck for today hun

Liz - I hope that you are going to come to our next meet when we have it? it will be lovely to see you and Faith, and don't worry about upsetting anyone I am sure that it will have the total opposite effect, Faith is our inspiration and the end result that we all so desperatley want   I am quite surprised that I seem to be coping with the IVF really well at the moment. I have only had a couple of wobbly moments!! The first when I had to do my first jab, the 2nd when I was waiting for my d/r'ing scan and the 3rd last night when I had to start stimming but they have all been for just a few minutes and all amounted to nothing. I am excited now about all of the follies growing and having the treatment done  

Cath - Hope your ok? Have you decided on your next step yet or are you having a break at the moment? I will certainly steer clear of the Maple Danish   Do you have to not eat before the sedation? bit like going into hospital?

Julia - How do you feel today hun? hope that you are chilling with your legs up and keeping your tummy warm. As Liz says it only takes one emby to give you your baby, heres lots of     for you, I am sure they are snuggling in as you read this   I'll have to pop round for a cuppa seeing as your only round the corner!! 

Sam - Good on you for feeling so positive, its not easy, in fact gets nearon impossible as we all get continually smacked in the face whenever we think that we are getting somewhere, I have got everything crossed for you for tomorrow, I hope and pray that your miracle has happened. Take care xxxx 

Emma - How are you feeling after e/c? How many did they get and have you heard this morning how many have fertilised? Fingers crossed that you can have Blasto done next week. Hope your feeling ok too

I don't think that I have missed anyone, I have been typing this out on and off for 2 hours   

Catch up again later

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry just a quick me post.

just got some of my blood tests back from GP.....

last month 
FSH 5.4
LH 8.2

this month
FSH 5.0
LH 2.2 
estradiol still waiting.

I assume the fact that LH had dropped below FSH is good, but should I be worried that its fluctuated so much?  I think that the cycle before I had the first lot done was anovulatory according to BBT (which I put down to being very stressed about this whole IF thing), and the most recent cycle was definately ovulatory confirmed by progesterone is that likely to have affected it?

does anyone know if these are good results for applying to be an egg sharer?

Cheers xxxx

ps. a meet has to be arranged soon - I want to put faces to names!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Pie Pig - Not sure about results i'm afraid,  Just looking back on mine and my FSH was 9.3!!!! and i have still had 2 ivfs so i would say 5.4 is very good!I was at Isis today just for them to go over my plan before treatment i was only in there 10 mins.

Tricksy - Glad stimming injects went well,  How come your starting the clexane so early?  I only have to start mine 2 days before ET
I found the stimming part goes really quickly before you know it you'll be at EC stage.  I didn't realise you had had so many m/c i'm really sorry hun   Keeping everything crossed for you this time 
The £995 is just to put them back in after defrost not blastocyst so yes it is expensive isnt it ,  that is also including the HFEA fee - Don't know what this is for though 

Cleo - Enjoy your mini-break Hen night in Spain - Sounds like a right laugh,  One last big blow-out before treatment heh   have a good one matey

The wilsons - Hope you get DH's results back soon,  its horrible hanging around waiting for results,  I know when i was waiting for mine it took 6 weeks but as you've paid private hopefully you won't have to wait too long.

Ladyb - Welcome to the thread,  its really hard to keep up to date with everyone on here,  Basically i'm just starting my 3rd treatment with my 3 embroys frozen - this is my last attempt so really hoping for a good result this time as have been ttc 7 years and have 2 failed ivfs and one miscarriage so really hope to be lucky this time - Hope you get your appointment soon.

Isis appointment fine today - Just running over plan and details of procedure start d/r on Tuesday.

6th=Emma (EC), Julia (ET)
7th=Lisa (10am)
8th=Carly (1st appt)
11th=Cleo(3.15) and JoJo(2.30 follow-up) and ?Emma
12th - Lisa starts d/regs
13th=PiePig (3.45 1st appt) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy-Stimming Scan (11.30)
18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!)
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan


Lisa x


----------



## Laura01 (Apr 29, 2007)

hiya everyone, sorry i havent been able to reply to you all earlier but the internet has been down.  We have our second appt on 18th June at ISIS.  I have just have to have some blood tests done (HIV, Hep....etc) and when we go on the 18th hubby has to give a sample which will be analysed aswell then I guess they discuss what will be the best treatment for us.  Glad we are actually doing something positive instead of sitting around waiting for the NHS.  Hopefully I will get to know you guys more now that the internet is up and running again!!! xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry Laura, i'm confused have you decided to go private then?  was this your first appointment at ISIS today?


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

me no, im on nhs for next finaicial year unless they get more funding 

theres another laura on here... hang on.. im confused now!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi guys no personals tonight,just wanted to say i read an article in red magazine june,the head line was "do you have a right for a child" fertility debate.some parts made me so cross its well worth reading ,but beware it will make u cross .hope u are well?my puppy had to go to the vets today to see a skin specialist(we are all at it) she has had some hair shaved and has got ink dots on the area think they have put other stuff on there to see if she has any allergies,bless  her she has slept all night ,not even interested in my slippers she must be feeling alittle under the weather  .well good nite sweet dreams everyone.and those little embos.lots and lots off       to u all.lots off  shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

OK thats me getting confused then!!    will have to use my brain to differentiate in future!!!

sorry ladyb14

How was the first appointment laura01?  what did they do, and how long have you had to wait for the second appointment.  I thought they did the sperm test on the first appointment?!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

6th=Emma (EC), Julia (ET)
7th=Lisa (10am)
8th=Carly (1st appt)
11th=Cleo(3.15 1st appt) and JoJo(2.30 follow-up) and ?Emma
13th=PiePig (3.45 1st appt) and Tricksy(12.30)
15th=Tricksy-Stimming Scan (11.30)
18th=Tricksy - Stimming Scan(12.30) Laura01 (2nd appt)
20th = Tricksy-E/C
22nd = Tricksy-E/T
25th = Tricksy-E/T(Blastocyst, fingers crossed for this one!) 
2nd July - Lisa  -Baseline scan
10th July - Lisa - Scan
17th July - Lisa - Scan


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98079.0

N x


----------

